# Reiseanhängerthread



## Ramme (3. Juli 2006)

Da ich auch noch am Überlegen bin mir einen Anhänger zu kaufen.
Wäre es nett hier mir mal  eure vorzustellen.
Wenn es geht mit Foto.
Oder die von denen Ihr begeistert seit.
Also her mit allen bekannten Hängern.
Vor-bzw Nachteile...Gewichtszulassung.Preis..Sollte dabei  sein.

MFG Ramme


----------



## FloII (4. Juli 2006)

Ramme schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auch noch am Überlegen bin mir einen Anhänger zu kaufen.
> Wäre es nett hier mir mal  eure vorzustellen.
> Wenn es geht mit Foto.








Mein Weber Monoporter. Klein schnell, leicht, nicht geländetauglich, gefedert. Nicht für den Kindertransport.





Mein Roland Carrie S. Klein, schnell, etwas schwerer, ziemlich geländetauglich, ungefedert. Nicht für den Kindertransport.





Ist jetzt nicht meiner, hab ich aber trotzdem. Groß, schwer, absperrbar, gefedert. Zum Kinderhänger umbaubar.

Die Frau und das Kind sind auch meins - geb ich auch ned her  

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramme (4. Juli 2006)

@Flo...
Mein Gott..Du hast ja einen richtigen Fuhrpark.
Keine Angst! Frau darfst behalten.
Würde auch mächtig Ärger bekommen wenn ich sie mit nach
Hause bringen würde  
Da hätte bei mir daheim jemand was dagegen  
Also seih beruhigt.
Mir schwebt Hänger mässig sowas im  Kopf herrum.
Scheint auch Firmenmässig da leider keine Konkurenz zu geben   





Bob Ibex

MFG Ramme


----------



## FloII (4. Juli 2006)

Ramme schrieb:
			
		

> Mir schwebt Hänger mässig sowas im  Kopf herrum.
> Scheint auch Firmenmässig da leider keine Konkurenz zu geben



Du willst demnach vermutlich mit nem Einradler ins Gelände. Dazu empfehle ich Dir in nem anderen Forum einen Thread,
http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=bike&Number=134686&page=0&fpart=82&vc=1
 wo ich ein bisserl was zu Einradhängern  und Zwiradanhängern im Gelände geschrieben hab. Wir ham da mal so ein paar Sachen mit dem hier im Gelände ausprobiert:






Florian


----------



## tractor (24. Juli 2006)

Ramme schrieb:
			
		

> Mir schwebt Hänger mässig sowas im  Kopf herrum.
> Scheint auch Firmenmässig da leider keine Konkurenz zu geben
> 
> 
> ...



zuminest ist das schon mal ne ganz gute Ausgangsbasis: etwas erleichtern, eine optimierte Federung und, ganz wichtig, ein grösseres Rad ...


----------



## tractor (24. Juli 2006)

Sorry für die etwas verspätete Antwort, bin nur ganz kurz hier (grad von einer "inoffiziellen Trailer Testtour" zurück: vollgefederter 1Rad Eigenbau, modifizierter (Alu Ladefläche, Federung) Monoporter, modifizierter Ibex (Rad, Federung), gefederter 2Rad Hänger, 1 Bike mit Packtaschen)

der 1Rad Eigenbau zog einfach weg und wurde erst an den verabredeten Camps wieder gesehen. MP und Ibex hielten sich tapfer, der 2 rädrige war abseits befesrtigter Wege ein wirkungsvoller Fettverbrenner und im Gelände nicht geeignet - auf der Strasse machte das Teil keine Probleme.

Testgelände: überwiegendend Schotterwege (65%),  kurze Sinuswellen (überdimensioniertes Wellblech), Schlamm ((10%), Strasse (15%).
Die von "Fachleuten" gelegentlich kritisierte "39°  Federung"" arbeitete am Ibex problemlos und sie dämpft doch  - kommt halt drauf an, wie man es ausführt. Herr Schultz scheint ähnlicher Ansicht zu sein.
Ein gutes Bsp. wie man einen 1Rad-Hänger besser nicht baut gibts auf wikipedia: MDF, 21kg leer, vertikale Drehachse ist Sattelstütze (kommt halt auch drauf an,  ob  und was man raucht und trinkt). 
Fuhrunternehmer Peter (kapege) scheint bestens auf die Rübenernte vorberetet zu sein, jetzt braucht er nur noch ein Bike von MAN.  



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Weber Monoporter. Klein schnell, leicht, nicht geländetauglich, gefedert. Nicht für den Kindertransport.



doch, ist Geländetauglich



> Mein Roland Carrie S. Klein, schnell, etwas schwerer, ziemlich geländetauglich, ungefedert. Nicht für den Kindertransport.



machst du Witze? 2 kleine Räder durch Schlamm und über Felsen ziehen ...



> Ist jetzt nicht meiner, hab ich aber trotzdem. Groß, schwer, absperrbar, gefedert. Zum Kinderhänger umbaubar.



ein gutes Bsp. für ein gut durchdachtes und fast ausgereiftes Trailer-System. Noch etwas Gewicht sparen und grössere Räder dran - fertig


----------



## roesli (25. Juli 2006)

Anhängermässig kann ich solide schweizer Wertarbeit empfehlen:






Der Vitelli Camping ist ein ausgereifter, praktisch unverwüstlicher Transporter mit alltagstauglichen Eigenschaften: 

- Erstklassige, einfach zu bedienende Weberkupplung
- Räder für Transport oder Lagerung platzsparend werkzeuglos demontierbar
- Deichsel um 90° drehbar und somit als Handwagen zu nutzen.
- robuster, pulverbeschichteter Stahlrahmen
- unter 8kg leichtes Leergewicht

Mein Camping begleitet mich seit 4 Jahren auf Touren mit dem Tandem oder Solo-Rad, beim Einkaufen, Altstoffe entsorgen, im Schnee, Regen und Hitze und hat noch nie einen Grund zur Klage gegeben. 

Zu beziehen direkt beim Hersteller oder über den deutschen Importeur


Mit Einrad-Anhängern und dem BobYak im speziellen habe ich nicht so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht:

- lieblose Verarbeitung (rostende Schnellspann-Kupplungen, abplatzender Lack)
- nervenraubende Ankupplung im geladenen Zustand und Sicherung mit fummeligen Splinten
- Schlechte Parkeigenschaften (neigt beladen zum Kippen - muss im 90°-Winkel zum Rad abgestellt werden)
- Beladen nur mit Kraftaufwand aus dem Parkwinkel wieder in die Flucht hinter das Rad zu bringen.
- abseits des Rades mieserabel zu manovrieren.

Punkte drei bis fünf gelten für alle Einradanhänger, die ersten beiden speziell für die Bob-Produkte. Der Vorteil der geringen Breite der Einrädrigen macht eine grössere Laufruhe der zweirädrigen Anhänger mehr als wett.

Ein aktueller Test von Transportanhängern findet sich im Schweizer Velojournal.


----------



## FloII (25. Juli 2006)

Offensichtlich sind wir unterschiedliches Gelände gefahren 
Unsere Tour ging, wie im obigen Link beschrieben vor allem ins bergige Gelände, wo es teilweise so extrem steil wurde, daß wir extrem langsam gefahren sind, daß wir schieben mussten und teilweise sogar ein paar Meter Rad und Hänger einzeln den Berg hochwuchten mussten. Da hatte der Einradler seine Nachteile.

Ich muß aber gestehen, ich hatte mit dem Roland Carrie S auch auf Single Trails keine ernsthaften Probleme, sodaß ich da wenig Nachteile sehe.

Was aber auf jeden Fall ein Nachteil des Monoporters im Gelände ist: Er ist nicht fürs Gelände freigegeben, sondern ein Hänger für die Straße oder Feldwege.

Habt Ihr eigentlich Fotos oder weitere Infos von der Tour. Bei sowas bin ich immer sehr neugierig auf mehr Input ((c) Nr. 5 )


----------



## Ramme (26. Juli 2006)

Also,ich habe es vollbracht  
Und habe mir den Ibex gekauft.
Bin Super Zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Im grunde genommen,merkt man kaum das man nen Hänger hinter sich herzieht.
Und vor allem ist er sehr schmal.Wo das Fahrrad durchheizt kommt er schön brav mit.  
Ich muss also nicht darauf acht geben ob die Räder vom Hänger an irgend einer Kante hängen bleiben.Und Geländetauglich ist er (Ich denke)mit am besten von allen anderen Hängern.Gerade was Hügel angeht,die dicht hinter einander liegen.
Ist er in punkto Aufsetzen zumindest besser geeignet als der Monoporter.
Auch in der Kurve liegt er wie ein Brett.Ich denke das in Punkto Kurven Geschwindigkeit.Kein zweispurhänger da mitkommt.



			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> zuminest ist das schon mal ne ganz gute Ausgangsbasis: etwas erleichtern, eine optimierte Federung und, ganz wichtig, ein grösseres Rad ...



Also ne bessere Federung..Mag sein das man dies sich anbauen kann.
Wenn dies einen Glücklicher macht.Brauchen tut er das eigentlich nicht.
Ist ein Geldfaktor.Wers mag.OK! Akzeptiert. 
Aber ein grösseres Rad finde ich persönlich unsinnig.
Habe das irgendwo schon mal gesehn.Ob hier oder in einem anderen Forum.
Da hat sich das einer umgebaut.Naja.. 
Das hat mich nicht überzeugt.Erstens,bedeutet ein grösseres Rad.Verlust an Stabilität.Ob Vertikal oder Horizontal.Wird das ganze Instabiler.
Und sicher auch schwerer.Dazu noch der Umbau.Denke das das in die falsche Richtung geht.Meine Meinung.
Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht warum ich das machen sollte?
Der Hänger liegt 1 A in der kurve.Rollt gut.Was will man mehr.
Mit einem grösseren Rad würde er wahrscheinlich noch mehr Laufruhe bekommen.Aber die genannten Nachteile überwiegen meines Erachtens bei weitem.
Habe ihn natürlich noch nicht so getestet das ich jetzt der Ibex Gott bin  
Kommt noch  





			
				roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Einrad-Anhängern und dem BobYak im speziellen habe ich nicht so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> - lieblose Verarbeitung (rostende Schnellspann-Kupplungen, abplatzender Lack)
> - nervenraubende Ankupplung im geladenen Zustand und Sicherung mit fummeligen Splinten
> ...



Die Verarbeitung finde ich doch sehr gut.Von Lieblos kann man da nicht reden finde ich.Auch wenn mir rein Optisch der Schnellspanner auch nicht so gefällt.Ist der Hänger sehr gut verarbeitet.Und den Schnellspanner kann  man sich wenn man etwas geschick hat doch selber bauen.Ist ja ne ziehmlich simple Angelegenheit.Werde das sicher in Angriff nehmen.Da gibts nähmlich schon verbesserndeGedanken von mir in der Hinsicht.
Nervenraubendes Ankuppeln.Ja...hast recht.Aber nur weil der noch keinen Ständer hat.Ansonsten ist das schnell und einfach erledigt.Denn die Splinte gehen ja nun wirklich zakzak.Also in dem Punkt bleiben meine Nerven locker 
Alle anderen negativ genannten Punkte sind eindeutig auf einen nicht vorhanden Ständer zurück zu führen.Aber auch für diesen braucht man kein 
Akademiker zu sein.Um sich einen eigenen zu bauen.
So... Das musste ich jetzt mal sagen 
Denn ich habe meinen Ibex lieb   
Abschliessend eben....Fürs Gelände(weil auch gefedert)
Bodenfreiheit.Einspur.Denke ich,ist er mit ganz vorne an zu siedeln.
Persönliche Verbesserung hin oder her...
Zweispurhänger hatte ich auch schon.Gut.. Mehr schlechte als rechte.
Aber sie sind eben zu breit.Und dann ohne Federung.Das gehoppel.Und geklapper.Schmale wege.Musst schaun das du nicht irgendwo gegen heizt.
Neeneenee.....Die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Wobei man natürlich auch immer abwegen muss welchen Zweck man benötigt.
Klar,wenn ich ein Kind hätte..würde ich mich sicher anders Entscheiden.
Aber so,als reinen Transport.Vor allem als Reiseanhänger.Für lange Touren.
Erste Wahl...
MFG Ramme


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2006)

Wart mal ab, bis Du die ersten paar mal voll beladen an- und abkuppeln wolltest und einige Regenfahrten hinter Dir hattest


----------



## Ramme (26. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem voll beladen ankuppeln.Hatte ich schon.Ist wirklich ne blöde Sache.
aber wie gesagt.Nen selbstgebauter guter Ständer.Bringt abhilfe von diesem  Problem.Bei Regen bin ich noch nicht gefahren.das stimmt.Ist ja auch so schön sonnig draussen 
Wie meinst du das?Rostet er dann weg?Oder nur der Schnellespanner?
Oder ist der Hänger dann sehr rutschig in kurven?Oder wie?Erläuter mir das mal bitte..

MFG Ramme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramme (26. Juli 2006)

Übrigens fällt mir gerade auf.Das überall steht der hänger wäre Goldfarbig.
hehe..Also meiner ist in einem coolen grau.Eher dunkel.Und Pulverbeschichtet.
Stand auch dabei.Gerade mal geschaut.Vieleicht haben sie ihn ja (In Gewisser weise)verbessert.Denn Pulverbeschichtung ist schon was feines.Also ausser dem Schnellspanner(Wie oben genannt)sollte er denke ich nicht rosten.
Nur mal so als Info...


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2006)

Der Schnellspanner rostet extrem stark. Das wird nicht gerade gefährlich, aber  es sieht einfach :kotz: aus - und ist einem Anhänger dieser Preisklasse schlichtwegs nicht angemessen. Ein Eigenbau wird etwas kniffelig - da musst Du zuerst eine Schnellspannachse finden, die so lange ist.....

Mein Bob Yak hat im übrigen am Lochblech-Boden extrem rasch auch Rost unter dem Lack gebildet, der dann abgeplatz ist. 

Dazu waren beim Yak vor fünf Jahren die Achs-Aufnahmen am Kupplungsbügel aus so weichem Stahl, dass es die bei einer nicht ganz super-sauberen Abkupplung gleich verbog. Das soll aber unterdessen verbessert worden sein. In'shallah.....


----------



## Ramme (26. Juli 2006)

Merci..
Tja,mit dem Schnellspanner..ist schon blöd..Das das Teil gleich rostet.
habe ich mir gleich sowas gedacht.Der glänzt schon so billig 
Ich mag diese Dinger sowieso nicht.Bin eher der RingleTyp  
Bald ist ja WE.Werde dann mal in den Keller runter steigen.Und mir nen kopf über Verbesserungen machen.Und nach regenfahrten,das Metall mal im Auge behalten. 

MFG Ramme


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2006)

Och, keine Sorge - Pulver ist kein Garant für Unterrost-Resistenz

(Das erleb ich grad wieder bei meinem Alltagsrad  )

Wenn die Grundierung nicht sauber gemacht ist oder irgendein Tölpel den Stahl unmittelbar vor dem Lackieren mit nackten Händen angefasst wird, kann auch dort was schief gehen. Dann muss nur noch das Pulver etwas alt sein, die Temperatur nicht korrekt.... 


....aber ich will Dir ja nicht die Freude am Anhänger vermiesen  

Kassandro Roesli

PS: Also, wenn Du einen Ringle-Spanner mit Ibex-Kupplung hinkriegst, dann sponsor ich Dir ein Weber-Rücklicht für an die Signalfahnenstange


----------



## tractor (28. Juli 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich sind wir unterschiedliches Gelände gefahren



so was soll vorkommen  



> Unsere Tour ging, wie im obigen Link beschrieben vor allem ins bergige Gelände, wo es teilweise so extrem steil wurde, daß wir extrem langsam gefahren sind, daß wir schieben mussten und teilweise sogar ein paar Meter Rad und Hänger einzeln den Berg hochwuchten mussten. Da hatte der Einradler seine Nachteile.



unsere Tour ging .... nicht in die Berge. Dichter Wald und offenes Gelände, teilweise tiefe Spuren (von "Holzfuhrwerken"), teilweise Weichsand, teilweise Schotter, ...



> Ich muß aber gestehen, ich hatte mit dem Roland Carrie S auch auf Single Trails keine ernsthaften Probleme, sodaß ich da wenig Nachteile sehe.



Nachteile würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht sehen   Hajo hatte vor Jahren mal was zum Donkey ("... wild hüpfend...") geschrieben (mein Eindruck über 2rädrige ist in etwa deckungsgleich), Beitrag müsste noch über google zu finden sein. 
Grösste Bedenken habe ich beim Anblick eines Werbephotos mit einem kleinrädrigen Einkaufwägelchen plus Kind im Kindersitz - ob die abgebildete Mutti einen Elchtest meistert? Ich glaube eher nicht. 



> Was aber auf jeden Fall ein Nachteil des Monoporters im Gelände ist: Er ist nicht fürs Gelände freigegeben, sondern ein Hänger für die Straße oder Feldwege.



was ein eindeutiges Statement ist. MP bietet trotzdem ein sehr breites Nutzungsspektrum.



> Habt Ihr eigentlich Fotos oder weitere Infos von der Tour. Bei sowas bin ich immer sehr neugierig auf mehr Input ((c) Nr. 5 )



Fotos - muss ich schauen, kann aber was dauern..

Nr.5: ibex + genau hinschauen  + etwas überlegen + ein bischen arbeit = 

@ ramme:
 wart mal ab, bis du die ersten Kilometer durch Morast oder über umgestürzte Baumstämme gefahren bist. Dann wirst du sehen, dass kleine Räder in jedes Mausloch fallen und über kleinbe Äste poltern wo grosse Räder einfach drüberrollen. Ausserdem gibts für 406mm (20 Zoll) Reifen ein breites Angebot (BMX, Liegeräder), die Versorgung im Bereich 305 (16 Zoll) ist eher dürftig ....

Für Teerstrasse reicht die Federung vom Monoporter völlig aus, der ist zudem um einiges leichter und lässt sich bei Bedarf (Flieger, Zug) ganz klein falten. 

Gegen Rost am Schnellspanner hilft Öl oder Fett. Tatsächlich ist die Lackqualität bei Bob Anhängern manchmal "wenig eerfreulich". Hammerite hilft.

Ankuppeln von beladenen Monoporter oder Yak/Ibex geht mit etwas Übung relativ einfach: breitbeinig drüberstellen, Deichsel anheben und in Kupplung einrasten lassen.
Beladenen Hänger schieben ist ebenfalls reine Übungssache und vielleicht auch ein gewisser Diebstahlschutz.

Vitelli : Yak ~ 8 : 6 kg ~ 70 Unterschied
Bzgl. Wertarbeit: schon mal bei Roland geschaut? Schade, dass dort kein 1rädriger (aus Stahl?) gebaut wird


----------



## Ramme (29. Juli 2006)

Hallöle..tractor....
Nur kurz Zeit...Sag mal..Passt denn nen 20 zoll rad rein OHNE Umbau?
Ich hatte zwar auch mal nen BMX Bike.Ist aber schon nen bischen her   
Das würde ich mir vieleicht sogar noch antun.Wenn ich es nicht umbauen muss.
Aber wahrscheinlich wird es wohl nicht passen.Du sagtest ja basteln.Muss mir das morgen früh mal anschauen.Steht ja im Keller..Ach... Und ich hätte ihn so gern in der Wohnung   Zum Kuscheln  .Aber ..naja.. Mein Weibchen macht da nicht mit 

MFG Ramme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein Senf zum Thema Reiseanhänger aus den Erfahrungen von 4 Jahren :

Bob Yak : (hab ich seit 2002)

Pro :
- Sehr einfache Befestigung mit dem Schnellspanner.
- Mit kurzer YAK-Gabel gutes Fahrverhalten bis 25 kg + 5kg Reserve.
- Robuste, einfache Konstruktion
- Gute Bodenfreiheit

Contra :
- nicht faltbar. Problematisch beim Transport in Auto, Zug und Flugzeug.
- Gutes Fahrverhalten bei Zuladung von 25 kg nur mit kurzer YAK-Gabel.
- Beladener Hänger beeinflusst Lenkverhalten spürbar, je höher Zuladung und Schwerpunkt.
- minderwertiges Laufrad mit Kastenfelge ohne Hohlkammer.
- 16'' Laufrad plumpst in jedes Loch.
- Durch Befestigung der YAK-Gabel am Schnellspanner kann man sich das Schaltwerk abklemmen wenn man über einen bestimmen Böschungswinkel nach unten fährt. (Rohloff-Fahrer juckt das nicht ... daher für mich kein Problem.)
- Fahrrad ist nicht mit beladenem Hänger abstellbar. Der Hänger ist durch die Gabelkonstruktion auch schlecht ohne Fahrrad abstellbar.
- Sicherungssplinte.
- Seitliche Hebelkräfte (Verwindung) belasten Fully Hinterbauten.

Empfehlenswerte Upgrades :
- Hänger gleich mit der kurzen Gabel bestellen, dadurch weniger Hebelwirkung des Hängers auf den Rahmen und besseres Lenkverhalten.
- Dickerer Reifen, ggfs. anderes 16'' Laufrad mit Hohlkammerfelge.
- 5 mm Evazote Matte auf Ladefläche schont die Gepäcktaschen.

Monoporter : (hab ich seit 2003)

Pro :
- Klein faltbar
- 20'' Laufrad mit guter Nabe + Felge.
- problemlos ohne Fahrrad abstellbar
- Gutes Fahrverhalten bei Zuladung bis 15 kg.
- Weber-Kupplung (Idiotensicher, wenn sauber montiert).
- System mit Hänger und Packtasche clever aufeinander abgestimmt.
- Tieferer Schwerpunkt als bei YAK ergibt besseres Fahrverhalten, setzt aber auch früher auf.
Contra :
- Weber Kupplungssystem passt nicht bei jedem Bike. Also vorher prüfen !
- Monoporter-Schnellspanner von Weber hat Plastikeinsätze, die (wie alle Schnellspanner mit den Plastik-inlays) keine sichere Klemmwirkung garantieren.
- Bei Lasten ab 15 kg leidet das Fahrverhalten, mehr als 20 kg sollte man dem Monoporter nicht zumuten. Die einseitig abgestützte Bodenplatte verwindet sich dann spürbar.
- Beladener Hänger beeinflusst Lenkverhalten spürbar, je höher Zuladung und Schwerpunkt
- Fahrrad ist nicht mit beladenem Hänger abstellbar.
- Seitliche Hebelkräfte (Verwindung) belasten Fully Hinterbauten. Wenn man sich an die 15 kg Zuladung hält, sollte es hier keine Probleme geben.

Empfehlenswerte Upgrades :
- Dickerer Reifen mit passendem Schlauch, vernünftiges Felgenband einziehen.
- Verlängerter Schnellspanner ohne diese ****-Kunststoffinlays.

Vitelli Camping (dieses Jahr gekauft) :

Pro :
- Sehr robuste Konstruktion. (Kann mich mit meinen 85 kg problemlos in den Hänger setzen, ohne dass was Kaputtgeht)
- 20'' Laufräder mit guter Nabe + Felge.
- Weber-Kupplung (Idiotensicher, wenn sauber montiert)
- Sehr gutes Fahrverhalten, auch bei flotter Fahrweise und hoher Zuladung.
- Beeinflusst das Fahrverhalten des Bikes praktisch nicht. Ein schneller Wiegetritt zwischendurch ist im Gegensatz zu den Einspuranhängern problemlos möglich ohne dass die Fuhre ins schwanken kommt.
- Packmaß zusammengefaltet kaum größer als Monoporter. Bodenfreiheit ähnlich Monoporter.
- Zum Zerlegen kein Werkzeug notwendig.
- Hohe Zuladung von bis zu 40 kg möglich.
- Fahrrad ist mit beladenem Hänger abstellbar.
- Keine seitlichen Hebelkräfte, wie bei Monoporter oder YAK. (--> längere Lebensdauer von Fully-Hinterbauten)
- Deichsel kann um 90 Grad verdreht auch als Handdeichsel verwendet werden.
Contra :
- Weber Kupplungssystem passt nicht bei jedem Bike. Also vorher prüfen !
- Klappert auf unruhigen Straßen etwas mehr als Monoporter und YAK.
- Keine Bodenplatte.
- Verlängerter Schnellspanner von Weber hat Plastikeinsätze, die (wie alle Schnellspanner mit den Plastik-inlays) keine sichere Klemmwirkung garantieren.
- Preiswerte Reifen mit Schrader-Ventilen. Sehr einfaches Felgenband
- Etwas breiter als Monoporter und Yak, daher mehr Aufmerksamkeit bei engen Durchfahrten nötig.

Empfehlenswerte Upgrades :
- Dickerer Reifen mit passendem Schlauch, vernünftiges Felgenband einziehen. Hab hier den Big Apple in 20x2.35, Conti Felgenband und Schwalbe AV-Schläuche montiert.
- Verlängerter Schnellspanner ohne diese ****-Kunststoffinlays.
- Bodenplatte schont Packsäcke. Hab bei mir eine wasserfeste 9mm Siebdruckplatte eingebaut und mit Kabelbindern fixiert. (Gesamtkosten 5,- Euro / ca. 1.2 kg Zusatzgewicht). Darauf noch eine 5 mm Evazote Schaummatte.

Fotos Vitelli :


----------



## roesli (22. Oktober 2006)

Eine schöne Übersicht - danke Wolfi  

Bei den Schnellspannern mit Kunststoff-Gleitscheiben ist nur noch anzumerken, dass dies hauptsächlich in der Kombination mit Scheibenbremsen ein Problem ist - bei Felgenstoppern gibt es meistens keine Schwierigkeiten.

Krass, der Mann fährt GustavM auf seinem Bike   -> Tandem?


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Oktober 2006)

roesli schrieb:


> Eine schöne Übersicht - danke Wolfi
> 
> Bei den Schnellspannern mit Kunststoff-Gleitscheiben ist nur noch anzumerken, dass dies hauptsächlich in der Kombination mit Scheibenbremsen ein Problem ist - bei Felgenstoppern gibt es meistens keine Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Krass, der Mann fährt GustavM auf seinem Bike   -> Tandem?



Nö !

Ist Hardtail, das im November durch ein Nicolai Helius FR in CC-Geo ersetzt wird.
Da ich immer das Gepäck für meine Frau mit ziehe, ist die Bremse nicht unterdimensioniert.

Bezüglich Schnellspanner empfiehlt auch Rohloff für seine Nabe stabile Schnellspanner ohne das Plastikzeugs drin.
Ansonsten fängt die gute Speedhub im Rahmen das Wandern an.

Ich habe zum Glück vor ein paar Jahren einen Tandem-Schnellspanner in massiver Stahlausführung gefunden. 
(Inzwischen leider nicht mehr Lieferbar.)
Damit ich auch den Weber-Schnellspanner guten Gewissens verwenden kann, werde ich demnächst testen ob man das Plastikteil und die Mutter gegen die Metallteile aus den Hope-Schnellspannern tauschen kann. (Bericht folgt)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FloII (23. Oktober 2006)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> - Monoporter-Schnellspanner von Weber hat Plastikeinsätze, die (wie alle Schnellspanner mit den Plastik-inlays) keine sichere Klemmwirkung garantieren.



Das kann ich (als Weber Mitarbeiter) nicht so ganz nachvollziehen - im Gegensatz zu den anderen Punkten, die sind mir prinzipiell bekannt.
Ich hab den Schnellspanner mit nem Hammer zugeprügelt. Dann ist zwar der Hebel krumm, aber der Kunststoffeinsatz ist nach wie vor OK. Auch mit dem Kriechen des Kunststoffes hatte ich keine Probleme. Was der Schnellspanner nur nicht mag, ist ein Verdrehen nach dem Anknallen.
Aber, wenn Du die nicht magst, wir haben hier auch lange Salsa Schnellspanner rumliegen. Die stehen zwar nicht in der Preisliste, verkaufen tun wir sie aber trotzdem .
Wir hatten übrigens noch andere verlängerte Schnellspanner angeboten bekommen, die aber unsere Tests nicht bestanden haben. Die einen konnte man glatt von Hand verbiegen, bei den anderen brach der Hebel bei mehrmaligem Betätigen. Also ein bisserl aufpassen, mindestens eines der Fremdmodelle ist durchaus im Handel erhältlich.

Den 15kg Beladung stimme ich Dir auf schlechten Wegen durchaus zu. Auf Asphalt fahre ich den Mono aber auch problemlos mit 25kg - solange ich nicht wegen Steilstrecken zu langsam werde. Bei Langsamfahrt sind meiner Meinung nach alle Einradanhänger unangenehm. 

Falls wer Probleme mit der Kupplungsanbindung  hat, immer bei Weber nachfragen, obs für dieses spezielle Problem eine Anpassungsmöglichkeit gibt (am Besten Bild vom Ausfallende mailen). Wir haben hier schon einige Spezialanpassungen rumliegen, die zum Beispiel mit tiefen dreidimensionalen Ausfallenden zurechtkommen etc.
Probleme haben wir allerdings definitiv mit der Monoporterkupplung mit Sram/Sachs-Klickboxen und keinen Rohloff Ausfallenden.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Oktober 2006)

FloII schrieb:


> Das kann ich (als Weber Mitarbeiter) nicht so ganz nachvollziehen - im Gegensatz zu den anderen Punkten, die sind mir prinzipiell bekannt.
> Ich hab den Schnellspanner mit nem Hammer zugeprügelt. Dann ist zwar der Hebel krumm, aber der Kunststoffeinsatz ist nach wie vor OK. Auch mit dem Kriechen des Kunststoffes hatte ich keine Probleme. Was der Schnellspanner nur nicht mag, ist ein Verdrehen nach dem Anknallen.
> Aber, wenn Du die nicht magst, wir haben hier auch lange Salsa Schnellspanner rumliegen. Die stehen zwar nicht in der Preisliste, verkaufen tun wir sie aber trotzdem .
> Wir hatten übrigens noch andere verlängerte Schnellspanner angeboten bekommen, die aber unsere Tests nicht bestanden haben. Die einen konnte man glatt von Hand verbiegen, bei den anderen brach der Hebel bei mehrmaligem Betätigen. Also ein bisserl aufpassen, mindestens eines der Fremdmodelle ist durchaus im Handel erhältlich.



Haben die Salsa Teile nicht auch Kunststoffinlays ? 
Da gab es in einer der letzten MTB-Zeitschriften einen interessanten Artikel darüber.
Ansonsten kann ich gegen den Weber-Schnellspanner nichts negatives sagen. 
Der Hebel ist stabil und die Stahlachse hat ein aufgerolltes Gewinde für lange Haltbarkeit.
Wenn Ihr hierfür noch einen kleinen 'Metall'-Aufrüstkit aus Messing anbietet, wäre das perfekt.
Ich werde demnächst die Metallteile von Hope an eurem Schnellspanner testen.



FloII schrieb:


> Den 15kg Beladung stimme ich Dir auf schlechten Wegen durchaus zu. Auf Asphalt fahre ich den Mono aber auch problemlos mit 25kg - solange ich nicht wegen Steilstrecken zu langsam werde. Bei Langsamfahrt sind meiner Meinung nach alle Einradanhänger unangenehm.



Dann müsstet Ihr den Monoporter seit den ersten Modellen deutlich verbessert haben.
Meinen Monoporter aus der ersten Serie (April 2003) habe ich nur 1 x mit 20-25 kg beladen und den Test dann schnell wieder abgebrochen.
Die Bodenplatte fängt dann stärker an zu schwanken.
Lt. einem Test eines Schweizer Bikemagazins wurde der Monoporter auch nur bis max. 20 kg Zuladung empfohlen, weil sonst das Fahrverhalten durch die Verwindung der Bodenplatte leidet.
Und schlechte Wegabschnitte hat man bei jeder Tour, also muss man sich eher an der unteren Gewichtsgrenze orientieren.
Bei 15 kg läuft das Ding gut, dann hat man auch noch 2-3 kg Reserve für Einkäufe.
Für alles Größere haben wir den Vitelli.
(Der Yak wird deshalb jetzt verkauft.)


----------



## roesli (23. Oktober 2006)

Anders als Herr Brust behauptet, ist bei den Kunststoffscheiben in den Schnellspannern nicht die Hitze das Problem. Das Problem mit den Schnellspannern mit Kunststoffscheibe ist oft nicht der momentane Druck und die Belastung durch das Schliessen allein, sondern hauptsächlich die Dauervibrationsfestigkeit, die im Zusammenhang mit Scheibenbremsen ein Thema wird. Bei Discbrakes tauchen durch Unregelmässigkeiten der Scheibe Vibrationen auf. Diese sind ja auch ein Hauptgrund für den Bremslärm der Discs. Sie übertragen sich aber vor allem auch auf den Schnellspanner und führen dazu, dass so das Rad im Rahmen ins Rutschen kommt. 

Als Lösung dafür sind Schnellspanner aus Vollmetall optimal. Shimano ist da die beste, weil weitverbreitetste und dauerhafteste Lösung. Leichtbau ist so nicht mehr möglich, aber wen stören 50 Gramm mehr, wenn man auf dem Reiserad 20 Kilo Gepäck mitführt?   - Salsa-Spanner hatten in der ersten Generation (ohne gelaserten Schriftzug) Alu-Gleitscheiben, was sich in etwas höheren Handkräften niederschlägt. Fahre selbst solche Spanner und bin seeeeehr zufrieden.  Leichte Vollmetallspanner von Tune oder CarbonTi wiürd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da deren Alu- oder Titanachsen nicht ausreichend Zugfestigkeit besitzen, was auch wieder negative Auswirkungen auf die Klemmkraft hat.

Beim Schnellspanner-Test in der "Mountainbike" hab ich so meine Fragezeichen. Was genau wurde da gemessen? - habe ich nirgends erwähnt gefunden. Ich vermute, es war die Zugfestigkeit der Achse, nicht aber die Klemmkraft der Spannachse. Nur so lässt sich das gute Abschneiden der Cam-twist-Spanner von DT erklären...


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Oktober 2006)

roesli schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Schnellspannern mit Kunststoffscheibe ist oft nicht der momentane Druck und die Belastung durch das Schliessen allein, sondern hauptsächlich die Dauervibrationsfestigkeit, die im Zusammenhang mit Scheibenbremsen ein Thema wird. Bei Discbrakes tauchen durch Unregelmässigkeiten der Scheibe Vibrationen auf. Diese sind ja auch ein Hauptgrund für den Bremslärm der Discs. Sie übertragen sich aber vor allem auch auf den Schnellspanner und führen dazu, dass so das Rad im Rahmen ins Rutschen kommt.



Und weil die Rohloff in die andere Drehrichtung aus dem Ausfaller rauswandern möchte (Momentabstützung) als die Scheibenbremse, ist doppelte Vorsicht bei den Schnellspannern angebracht. 
Bei meinem alten Stahlbike ist mir anno 1999 die Rohloff mit Drehmostütze fast mal rausgewandert und hat dabei die Drehmostütze verbogen.



roesli schrieb:


> Als Lösung dafür sind Schnellspanner aus Vollmetall optimal. Shimano ist da die beste, weil weitverbreitetste und dauerhafteste Lösung. Leichtbau ist so nicht mehr möglich, aber wen stören 50 Gramm mehr, wenn man auf dem Reiserad 20 Kilo Gepäck mitführt?   - Salsa-Spanner hatten in der ersten Generation (ohne gelaserten Schriftzug) Alu-Gleitscheiben, was sich in etwas höheren Handkräften niederschlägt. Fahre selbst solche Spanner und bin seeeeehr zufrieden.



Gegen die erhöhten Handkräfte hilft entweder etwas Molykote oder eine Klemmscheibe aus Messing / Bronze.
Bis auf das Plastikinlay find ich die Hebel von Salsa erste Sahne. 
Meine Sattelklemmungen habe ich alle auf Salsa umgerüstet, weils so gut und dauerhaft klemmt.
Allerdings ist in den Salsa Sattelklemmen auch kein Kunststoffinlay zu finden.



roesli schrieb:


> Leichte Vollmetallspanner von Tune oder CarbonTi wiürd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da deren Alu- oder Titanachsen nicht ausreichend Zugfestigkeit besitzen, was auch wieder negative Auswirkungen auf die Klemmkraft hat.



Solche Teile verbietet Rohloff schon von Grund auf. 



roesli schrieb:


> Beim Schnellspanner-Test in der "Mountainbike" hab ich so meine Fragezeichen. Was genau wurde da gemessen? - habe ich nirgends erwähnt gefunden. Ich vermute, es war die Zugfestigkeit der Achse, nicht aber die Klemmkraft der Spannachse. Nur so lässt sich das gute Abschneiden der Cam-twist-Spanner von DT erklären...



Das mit den Cam-twistern verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.
Im Test stehen die Werte mit NM/Grad. Vermutlich haben die Jungs die Verwindungssteifigkeit gemessen.
Bei NM/Grad scheidet Vorspannung und Zugfestigkeit aus.

http://new.paul-lange.de/news/news/presse_produkte/Schnellspannertest_MB_1106/de

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. November 2006)

Noch ein Nachtrag für alle, die eine Weber E-Kupplung verwenden.

Es gibt hier 2 Ausführungen.

1.) die normale aus Plaste & Elaste & etwas Edelstahl für ca. 30-35 Euro.
Hat ordentlich Spiel ... eher nicht die erste Wahl für eine längere Reise.

2.) das verstärkte Modell mit Metall-Gelenk. 
Die ist in keinem Katalog zu finden und kostet per Sonderbestellung ca. 103 Euro.
Wird lt. Anfrage bei Weber für E-Bikes bei der Post und für Lasten bis 150 kg benutzt.
Bin gespannt, wie sich das Teil auf Dauer schlägt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. November 2006)

Selberbauen !


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. November 2006)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Selberbauen ![/QUOTE]
> 
> Sehr schön gemacht !
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. November 2006)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht !
> 
> Hast Du auch Detailfotos von der Verbindung Hinterbau / Anhänger ?
> 
> ...



Detailfotos hab ich leider momentan nicht. 
Statt Schnellspanner sind am Hinterbau links und rechts jeweil ein Adapter (mit Schnellspannerachse) verschraubt (die auch beim Betrieb ohne Hänger dort bleiben) an denen jeweils mit einer M6-Schraube die Kugellageraufnahme der Deichsel befestigt wird.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ein wenig erstaunt war, wie neutral sich das Gespann fährt. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ( bis etwa 50 Kmh mit 18 Milchtüten im Kindersitz getestet ) merkt man kaum, dass man einen Anhänger dabei hat. Lediglich bei schnellen Richtungswechseln bei schneller Fahrt und ganz engen Kurven bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit ist die Sache gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Der Singletrailer von Wiesmann hat ausserdem noch den weiteren Vorteil, dass auch der vordere Bereich des Hängers (wenn man Fully fährt) gefedert ist, aber meiner Meinung nach auch einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil.
Bei viel Gewicht im Anhänger federt der Hinterbau auch kräftig ein, daher muss man vor und nach jeder Fahrt mit Anhänger die Hinterradfederung neu justieren, wenn man sich nicht mit einem Kompromiss zufrieden geben möchte.

Wenn ich den Hänger nochmal bauen müsste, würde ich wieder das gleiche System bevorzugen (Deichsel an Hinterradachse) und sogar den Schwerpunkt und damit vor allem die Bodenfreiheit der Geländetauglichkeit zuliebe noch zwei oder drei Zentimeter höher ansetzen.

Grüssle
Basti


----------



## FloII (20. November 2006)

Hallo Wolfgang,

1. Du informierst hier fehl! Die Kupplung mit Alu Gelenk ist bis 100kg freigegeben. Für mehr definitiv nicht!

2. Ich würde dennoch immer die normale E-Kupplung empfehlen, da das Elastomer, das Du als so schlabbrig empfindest, die Stöße aus der Verbindung nimmt und daher die Befestigungsbleche und den Fahrradhinterbau schont.

3. Warum hast Du das Fangband bzw. deren Befestigung abgesägt? Was machst Du beim Versagen des Schnellspanners oder einer Fehlbedienung? Ich hoffe, Du transportierst keine Kinder mit Deinem Anhänger, sonst möchte ich Dich dringend auffordern diese Kupplung aus Sicherheitsgründen so abgeändert nicht mehr zu verwenden. Ich hoffe, Du hast zumindest das Fangband an der Deichsel nicht auch noch wegrationalisiert.
Das nur als dringende Bitte und Aufforderung eines Weber-Mitarbeiters.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag für alle, die eine Weber E-Kupplung verwenden.
> 
> Es gibt hier 2 Ausführungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## FloII (20. November 2006)

Zwei neugierige Fragen:

1. Hast Du das Teil mal gewogen? Würd mich mal interessieren.

2. Wie stabil ist der Überrollbügel? Ich hoffe, er schützt das Kind auch ordentlich beim Umfallen des Radls.

Sonst sieht es schon nach ner sehr runden Sache aus!


----------



## Raki (20. November 2006)

Hallo.

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen kinderanhänger zu kaufen. und habe sogar extra angefangen mein altes hardtail neu aufzubauen. war das übertrieben?

wie sieht das eigentlich mit fullys und anhängern aus?

canyon sagt natürlich nein und die garantie erlischt. aber was kann denn wirklich dabei kaputtgehen?

würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen. gerne auch von floII. meinem namensvetter.

Grüße, raki, der eigentlich florian heisst.


----------



## FloII (20. November 2006)

Raki schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit fullys und anhängern aus?
> 
> canyon sagt natürlich nein und die garantie erlischt. aber was kann denn wirklich dabei kaputtgehen?



Und macht sichs dabei vermutlich ziemlich leicht. Wow, eine Methode um aus der Garantie rauszukommen und weg ..... diese Vermutung liegt natürlich nahe.
Bin mir da übrigens gar nicht so sicher, daß dem so ist, denn Anhänger kann man inzwischen meiner Meinung nach zum üblichen Gebrauch - zumindest bei Alltagsrädern - zählen. Da käme es vermutlich im Falle des Falles auf den Richter bzw. auf die exakten Hinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung an. Bin aber kein Rechtsfuzzy, kenn mich also mit solchen Dingen relativ wenig aus, geh aber mal davon aus, daß die ganze Geschichte mit dem Verklagen von Herstellern zwar nicht die Ausmaße wie in Amerika annehmen wird, aber sich die ganze Geschichte noch verschärfen wird. Man wird sehen ob die Gerichte eher in die Richtung tendieren: Was nicht explizit verboten wurde, ist erlaubt oder eher: Was nicht explizit erlaubt wurde, ist verboten. 
Aber ich denke man wird hierzulande eher mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand argumentieren: Ein Rennradhersteller, dessen Rad bei einem Bunny Hop zusammenbricht, ist dennoch nicht verklagbar etc. Wie gesagt, daß ist ein reines Gefühl aber die Entscheidungen zu diesem Thema, die ich mitbekommen hab, tendieren in diese Richtung.

Ansonsten herrscht bei dem Thema Anhänger und Fullys ein komplettes Durcheinander. Der eine Hersteller lässt gar nix zu, der nächste sagt, daß die Torsionskräfte bei Einradanhängern zu hoch seien, die anderen mögen wieder die Kräfte durch zweispurige Anhänger nicht, Einradanhänger sind aber OK. Die letzten sagen dafür wieder: Das passt und funktioniert alles mit unseren Rädern.
Was nun wirklich richig ist, ist schwer zu beurteilen, dazu kenne ich die einzelnen Konstruktionen zu wenig.
Vermutlich ist aber die Belastung durch einen Kinderanhänger auf Asphalt unter der Belastung durch einen üblen Wurzeltrail. Versuche dazu gibt es aber meines Wissens zu diesem Thema noch nicht.


----------



## Raki (20. November 2006)

hallo. hoffentlich geht die diskussion jetzt nicht in die falsche richtung. ich möchte niemanden verklagen.  

also, sowohl canyon als auch ein radlmechaniker in münchen sagen, dass es auf die lagerung des hinterbaus geht. ich habe einen 4gelenker und wenn dann nacheinander die gelenke kaputt gehen, ist das doch schon etwas schade.

welche empfehlung gibt denn beispielsweise ein kinderanhängerhersteller? 

ich habe bisher nur fidelio in münchen fragen können und die meinten: nein, ist nicht wirklich gut. 
mein bedenken ist nämlich gerade, dass ich zu viel geld für die stadtschlampe und zugmaschine des anhänger ausgegeben habe... wäre schade, jetzt wo der nachwuchs kommt.

grüße und schönen feierabend. raki.


----------



## FloII (21. November 2006)

Raki schrieb:


> welche empfehlung gibt denn beispielsweise ein kinderanhängerhersteller?



Der kann keine Empfehlung geben, weil er die Konstruktionsdaten nicht kennt. Ich kann schlicht nicht jedes Fully zerlegen, die Lagerung nachmodellieren und eine FEM-Analyse drüberlaufen lassen. 
Richtig ist, daß die Lager des Hinterbaus stärker belastet werden. Ob sie dadurch signifikant früher sterben werden hängt von der individuellen Konstruktion ab.
Meine Empfehlung ist von daher immer die selbe: Hersteller fragen. Ich fürchte allerdings, daß sich einige Hersteller nach wie vor bei der Entwicklung keine Gedanken über Anhänger gemacht haben und von daher pauschal ablehnen werden.


----------



## Raki (21. November 2006)

hm okay, da hast du natürlich völlig recht. ist die belastung den so unterschiedlich? kann man nicht einfach ein- und 4gelenker jeweils verallgemeinern?
andererseits ist so ein mtb ja auch ein sportgerät und kein alltagsradl. dann ist es wohl doch nicht so falsch noch ein weiteres radl aufgebaut zu haben. macht ja auch etwas spass.

noch mal zu kinderanhängern: wo gibt es denn einen umfassenden vergleich verschiedener hersteller?

danke nocheinmal, grüße raki.


----------



## roesli (21. November 2006)

Schön wär's, wenn's so einfach wär...

Auch Viergelenker unterscheiden sich untereinander ziemlich, und das ist auch ganz gut so. Auf die Stabilität haben beispielsweise Rohrstärke und -Form der Hinterbaustreben einen Einfluss, dazu auch die Art und Grösse der Lager. Tendenziell würde ich eher einen Eingelenker als Zugmaschine für einen Anhänger wählen, da diese meist nur über ein einziges, dafür grossdimensioniertes Lager am Sattelrohr verfügen. Es gibt bei diesen Bikes auch viel weniger Probleme mit der Befestigung der Kupplung, weil das platzraubende Gelenk beim Ausfallende wegfällt. Zur allgemeinen Gültigkeit möcht ich diese Erfahrungen aber nicht erklären....

Einen guten Marktüberblick zu den aktuellen Kinderanhängern findest Du auf der Schweizer Verbrauchertestseite Topten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raki (21. November 2006)

danke für den link. sehr informativ.

das mit dem verallgemeinern ist natürlich schwachsinn. aber einen versuch war es wert.


grüße raki.


----------



## roesli (21. November 2006)

Raki schrieb:


> das mit dem verallgemeinern ist natürlich schwachsinn. aber einen versuch war es wert.



 

Ich wünscht mir, zu dem Schluss kämen noch ganz viele andere Leute auf dieser Welt


----------



## FloII (21. November 2006)

Raki schrieb:


> hm okay, da hast du natürlich völlig recht. ist die belastung den so unterschiedlich? kann man nicht einfach ein- und 4gelenker jeweils verallgemeinern?



Und wenn Du noch so oft fragst: NEIN!


----------



## Raki (21. November 2006)

FloII schrieb:


> Und wenn Du noch so oft fragst: NEIN!



entschuldigung, siehe oben. danke für die vielen antworten.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. November 2006)

Hi Flo !!

für Kindertransport ist die Sache nicht gedacht ... wie du weisst hab ich einen Vitelli und keinen Pampersbomber 
Deshalb befinden wir uns hier auch im *Reiseanhängerthread*.
Also bitte erst alles im Zusammenhang lesen, und dann Hurra rufen.



FloII schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 1. Du informierst hier fehl! Die Kupplung mit Alu Gelenk ist bis 100kg freigegeben. Für mehr definitiv nicht!



O-Ton Heribert Bayreuther / Prokurist aus dem Hause Weber / Wortwörtlich aus der Mail kopiert :
Diese Kupplung kommt vornehmlich bei der Post im Anhängerbetrieb zum Einsatz, wo Lasten von bis zu 150 kg in Verbindung mit einem E-Bike und einer Auflaufbremse bewegt werden.

O-Ton Vitelli aus dem Katalog :
Weber-Kupplung Typ E, Schwerlast
Die Schwerlastkupplung von Weber hat ein spielfreies Stahl-Kardan-gelenk. 
Durch die robuste Ausführung können Lastenanhänger sichergezogen werden. 
Die Kupplung wird empfohlen für Weltenbummler,die den Vitelli-Camping durch alle Kontinente ziehen.
Zuglast:100 kg, (190 g/ DE).
Verwendung: Schwerlastanhänger, schwere Tourenanhänger auf Natur-strassen.

Egal ob 150 oder 100 kg, mehr als 50 kg incl. Hänger möchte ich nicht ziehen.
Die Sache wird sich wohl bei gut fahrbaren 30 - 40 kg incl. Hänger einpendeln.



FloII schrieb:


> 2. Ich würde dennoch immer die normale E-Kupplung empfehlen, da das Elastomer, das Du als so schlabbrig empfindest, die Stöße aus der Verbindung nimmt und daher die Befestigungsbleche und den Fahrradhinterbau schont.
> 3. Warum hast Du das Fangband bzw. deren Befestigung abgesägt? Was machst Du beim Versagen des Schnellspanners oder einer Fehlbedienung?
> Ich hoffe, Du transportierst keine Kinder mit Deinem Anhänger, sonst möchte ich Dich dringend auffordern diese Kupplung aus Sicherheitsgründen so abgeändert nicht mehr zu verwenden. Ich hoffe, Du hast zumindest das Fangband an der Deichsel nicht auch noch wegrationalisiert.
> Das nur als dringende Bitte und Aufforderung eines Weber-Mitarbeiters.



Fürs 3-Gang Stadtrad reicht mir die normale (Gummi)-Kupplung voll und ganz.
Die neue Kupplung und der Vitelli sind für den Transport des Gepäcks von 2 Personen in entlegeneren Gegenden und auf schlechteren Straßen vorgesehen.
Und da sehe ich das Gummiteil auf Dauer an seine Grenzen kommen.
Die dicken Reifen auf den 20er Felgen des Vitelli lassen bei 2 Bar Luftdruck eine sehr zügige Fahrweise auf der Ebene und bergab zu, und das auch auf schlechterem Untergrund.
Das konnte ich in den letzten Wochen gut austesten.
Bremsen ist auch kein Thema, bin mit dem Yak und 30 kg auch meine 25% auf Schotter runtergedüst, man braucht halt ein gscheites Fahrrad und kein Sc(hr)ott vornedran.
(Hardtail, 17 kg, Gustav, Rohloff, Reifen > 2.35 Zoll, Steckachse etc...)

Das kannst du nicht mit der gemütlichen Ausfahrt mit dem Pampersbomber und Jungvolk hinten dran vergleichen.
Da fährst du automatisch vorsichtiger .... und belastest auch den Nachwuchs und die Nerven der Ehefrau weniger.

Warum ich das Stahlseil samt Befestigungslasche gekappt habe ?

Weil das sehr kräftig dimensionierte Rohloff-OEM-Ausfallende meines Mercury dafür zu weit nach hinten geht.
Das war die erste Serie von Bergwerk für Rohloff, deshalb wurde etwas mehr Material rundrum stehen gelassen, damit's auch sicher hält.
In diesem Fall geht nur 'auf Weber verzichten' oder 'absägen'.
Der Platz zwischen dem Ausfallende und der Rohloff mit Disc / Schaltbox ist extrem eng.
Das Ausfallende schließt mit der Schaltbox bis auf einen Haarspalt formschlüssig ab.
Ich möchte dich sehen, wie du da ein Kabel montierst.
Habe da selbst mit flexibleren 1-mm Bowdenzügen keine Chance gehabt.

Man muss da immer das ganze Paket an Maßnahmen sehen, die ich für eine stabile Befestigung des Hängers vorgesehen habe und was der Sinn und Zweck des ganzen ist.
Aus meiner Sicht wird die Konstruktion auf Dauer gut halten und den von mir gedachten Zweck erfüllen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FloII (22. November 2006)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> O-Ton Heribert Bayreuther / Prokurist aus dem Hause Weber / Wortwörtlich aus der Mail kopiert :
> Diese Kupplung kommt vornehmlich bei der Post im Anhängerbetrieb zum Einsatz, wo Lasten von bis zu 150 kg in Verbindung mit einem E-Bike und einer Auflaufbremse bewegt werden.



Dann werd ich wohl mal Herry ins Gebet nehmen müssen sich nicht so mißverständlich auszudrücken.   Wichtig ist auch sein Nebensatz mit der Auflaufbremse!

Die Post verwendet übrigens nur das Gelenk und nicht die restlichen Teile der Kupplung. Das Gelenk wird vom Hersteller der Posträder direkt mit dem Rahmen verschraubt. 
Das Gelenk verträgt in der Tat mehr als 100kg. Die Grenzen setzen die Stahlplatte bzw die Verdrehsicherungen und der Fahrradrahmen.

Danke jedenfalls für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Januar 2007)

Hab jetzt mit der Polygonbastelei für den Monoporter bei meinem Helius FR/CC kapituliert. 
Auf Schaltwerkseite war keine vernünftige Abstützung hinzubekommen.

Deswegen ging nach dem Yak auch der Monoporter zu Ebay ... und ich hab mir dafür einen Bob Ibex geholt.

Der Schnellspanner des Ibex und die Weber E-Kupplung des Vitelli Camping passen perfekt an meinen beiden Bikes.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FloII (22. Januar 2007)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit der Polygonbastelei für den Monoporter bei meinem Helius FR/CC kapituliert.
> Auf Schaltwerkseite war keine vernünftige Abstützung hinzubekommen.



Hast Du auch den breiteren Sonderpolygon von uns probiert? 
Nochmal der Hinweis an alle Weber-Kupplungsuser. Wenn was nicht passt, nicht entnervt aufgeben, sondern unseren Support "nerven". Unsere Unterlagen mit den verschiedenen Anbringungsmöglichkeiten sind inzwischen 20 Seiten dick um auch an möglichst jedes, noch so komplexes Ausfallende unsere Kupplungen zu bekommen. Das passt unmöglich alles in den Katalog oder auf die Webseite. Drum besser fragen und Fotos schicken.

Florian


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Januar 2007)

FloII schrieb:


> Hast Du auch den breiteren Sonderpolygon von uns probiert?
> Nochmal der Hinweis an alle Weber-Kupplungsuser. Wenn was nicht passt, nicht entnervt aufgeben, sondern unseren Support "nerven". Unsere Unterlagen mit den verschiedenen Anbringungsmöglichkeiten sind inzwischen 20 Seiten dick um auch an möglichst jedes, noch so komplexes Ausfallende unsere Kupplungen zu bekommen. Das passt unmöglich alles in den Katalog oder auf die Webseite. Drum besser fragen und Fotos schicken.
> 
> Florian



Das würde aber viele Weber-User freuen ... wenn man sich auf der HP über die Sachen informieren kann.
Ihr müsst schon mit eurem Service wuchern gehen, wenn Ihr sowas machen könnt.

Hier die Fotos dazu :










Die Abstützung ist Belastungsrichtung fehlt fast völlig, und die Stufe mit Achsdurchmesser an euren Polygonen müsste ich wegfeilen, weil das sonst bei angezogenem Schnellspanner mit der Achse der Speedhub kollidert. (Keine Schnellspannwirkung mehr auf dieser Seite ...)

Bei der zulässigen Stützlast pro Kupplungselement von 6,5 kg und dem sich daraus ergebenden Hebel habe ich zumindest bei diesem Ausfaller kein gutes Gefühl.

Nach einem modifiziertem Ausfaller habe ich bei Nicolai schon angefragt, da geht aber nichts zu machen.

Immerhin hat sich der Monoporter fast ohne Wertverlust (-10%) verkauft. Das spricht für den guten Werterhalt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FloII (24. Januar 2007)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das würde aber viele Weber-User freuen ... wenn man sich auf der HP über die Sachen informieren kann.
> Ihr müsst schon mit eurem Service wuchern gehen, wenn Ihr sowas machen könnt.



Wird auf der nächsten  Generation HP auch als PDF hinterlegt werden.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Bei der zulässigen Stützlast pro Kupplungselement von 6,5 kg und dem sich daraus ergebenden Hebel habe ich zumindest bei diesem Ausfaller kein gutes Gefühl.



Ist schon richtig, ich persönlich würds an meinem Rad zwar machen, aber empfehlen würd ichs tatsächlich so auch nicht. Daß man die Nase des Polygons runterfeilen muß, kommt ab und zu vor, das ist das kleinere Problem. Aber die Überschneidung von Nase und Rahmen ist doch sehr gering.




wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sich der Monoporter fast ohne Wertverlust (-10%) verkauft. Das spricht für den guten Werterhalt.



Auch wenn es mich immer ärgert, wenn Rahmen so gebaut werden, daß wir auch mit allen Tricks nicht drankommen, das hör ich doch sehr gerne. 

Florian


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (7. Februar 2007)

Was habt ihr denn so als Beleuchtung an euren Anhängern. Interessiert mich mal, da ich am überlegen bin wie ich das bei mir machen soll.


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Februar 2007)

Beleuchtung ??????

die hinteren Reflektoren am Vitelli / Ibex in Verbindung mit Bereifung mit Reflexstreifen.
Das reicht normalerweise.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## roesli (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist von Gesetz her vorgeschriebenlediglich ein selbstleuchtendes Rücklicht am Fahrrad vorgeschrieben, keins am Anhänger. Der Anhänger braucht nur die Reflektoren und er sollte wennmöglich das Fahrrad-Rücklicht nicht verdecken (bei einem Gepäckanhänger in Verbindung mit Gepäckträgerrücklicht i. d. R. kein Problem).

Andernfalls oder zur zusätzlichen Sicherheit lohnt es sich, auf ein ruhendes, rotes Batterielicht am Anhänger zu befestigen. Bewährt haben sich die Leuchten "Frog" von Knog, das Anhänger-Rücklicht von Weber oder Lämpchen von Cateye oder Smart. Diese haben gegenüber billigeren Pfunzeln die Vorteile, dass sie meist variabel befestigbar und besser sichtbar sind. Zudem gibt es eher Ersatzhalterungen als bei Noname-Lampen.

Wenn Du auf Dynamolicht am Anhänger setzten willst, gibt es von Busch&Müller eine clevere Kabelkupplung namens Trailermatic. Meistens ist es aber etwas eine Bastelei, ein passendes Rücklicht am Hänger zu befestigen und das Kabel sauber zu verlegen.


----------



## racing_basti (8. Februar 2007)

vor meinem letzjährigen urlaub hab ich mir bei ebay für 80 nen billigen anhänger geholt. sehr vielversprechend war er nicht, doch das budget gab nicht viel mehr. dann hat er aber trotz guten 50kg zuladung (nach dem allabendlichen einkaufen nochmal 5-6kg mehr) die 800km durch schweden recht gut überstanden


----------



## FloII (8. Februar 2007)

AntiDauerzocker schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so als Beleuchtung an euren Anhängern. Interessiert mich mal, da ich am überlegen bin wie ich das bei mir machen soll.



Das Dynamolicht nach hinten durchzuschleusen halte ich für nicht so prickelnd, weil jede Kontaktstelle halt eine potenzielle Defektstelle darstellt.
Bei manchen Kinderanhängern sind Laschen vorgesehen, wo Du ein Ansteckakkulicht festmachen kannst oder Du klemmst es irgendwo an einem Rohr fest oder Du hängst Dir an die Fahne das hier:


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (15. Februar 2007)

Ich habe leider einen Anhänger ohne Rahmen. Ich nehme den auch nicht zum Reisen, sondern zum Werbung austragen. Der hat lediglich einen Schlitz in der Plastewanne zum befestigen der Lampe. Fahne ist auch keine dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Ich möchte demnächst mal eine Tour mit meinem YAK und meinen neuen Fully (Cube AMS 125) wagen. Da ich fr¨üher mal Probleme mit dem Anhänger und einem Bergwerkfully hatte, die Lagerschalen des Hauptlagers (Eingelenker) hatten sich immer gelöst, die Frage wie sich der Anhänger mit einem 4 Gelenlker (Cube, Ghost, etc) fährt und ob dort Probleme mit den Lagern aufgetreten sind.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich möchte demnächst mal eine Tour mit meinem YAK und meinen neuen Fully (Cube AMS 125) wagen. Da ich fr¨üher mal Probleme mit dem Anhänger und einem Bergwerkfully hatte, die Lagerschalen des Hauptlagers (Eingelenker) hatten sich immer gelöst, die Frage wie sich der Anhänger mit einem 4 Gelenlker (Cube, Ghost, etc) fährt und ob dort Probleme mit den Lagern aufgetreten sind.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stefan



An meinem Nicolai Helius gibts mit dem Bob (Ibex) Anhänger keine Probleme.
Bin mit dem Teil auch schon richtig ruppige Sachen gefahren.
Allerdings belade ich den Bob dann nicht schwerer als 15 kg.

Wie das bei deinem 'Würfel'-Bike ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Einfach mal probieren .... wird schon halten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Roberino (6. Oktober 2009)

*rauskram*

Hallo zusammen,

aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich das Thema mal wieder vor. Auch ich benötige ggf. einen Anhänger für eine Radreise (NSCR). 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welchen Verwenden. Gibts seit den letzten Postings evtl. neue Erkenntnisse und/oder neue Hänger?

Ich habe ein MTB mit 28" und Scheibenbremsen hinten. Lässt sich da ein Hänger montieren?

Google hat mir auch solche Extrawheels angeboten: 





(Quelle: http://www.extrawheel.com/)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zur Zeit?

Thx


----------



## andy2 (6. Oktober 2009)

von tout terrain gibt es jetzt einen anhaenger der an die stuetze montiert wird ich kenne das system von meinen kinderanhaengern und kann nur sagen das es sehr gut funktioniert es total egal ist was man fuer ein rad faehrt nur ob er sich mit traeger und packtaschen vertraegt vermag ich nicht zu sagen


----------



## Bentech (12. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF7FMuef-Og"]YouTube - Aevon on the GTV 2009[/ame]


----------



## wartool (14. Oktober 2009)

sollte jemand von Euch einen BOX Ibex anschaffen wollen..

ich habe einen nur 2-3 mal benutzen mit wenigen Gebrauchsspuren zu verkaufen 

Interesse? => PN


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Um mal die Erfahrungsberichte fortzusetzen:
Ich habe mir für meinen diesjährigen Sommerurlaub einen günstigen Gepäckanhänger bei ebay gekauft (ca. 40 Euro) und den mit einer Weber Kupplung aufgerüstet (ca. 60 Euro). 

Wichtige Punkte bei der Kaufentscheidung:
- möglichst leicht
- möglichst billig
- kleines Packmaß (musste zum Rad in den Radkoffer passen)
- 40kg Zuladung
- gutes Handling (war durch die Weberkupplung erreicht)

Diese Punkte waren erfüllt. Ich würde diesen Anhänger allerdings nicht nochmals kaufen: Lagerung der Räder zu schlecht; sehr schnell verzogenen Räder...

Viel Spaß bei der Anhängersuche!


----------



## Roberino (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ein Hänger mit zwei Rädern, also ein klassicher Kinderanhänger, zu breit ist, für die Strecke die ich fahren möchte. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung davon, wieviele Gatter, Engstellen oder sonstwas auf dem Weg liegen.

Außerdem muss ich sehr wahrscheinlich einmal das Flugzeug nutzen (von Bergen zu den Shetland Islands). Da meine ich, dass ein Hänger mit nur einem Rad von Vorteil wäre....

Aber was weiß ich denn schon


----------



## roesli (15. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten zweirädrigen Anhänger sind nicht breiter als ein Fahrradlenker; wo Du also mit dem Bike durchkommst, kommst Du auch mit dem Hänger durch. Ein Vitelli Camping hat Deichsel und Räder mit einem Schnellverschluss, die sich ohne Werkzeug enfernen lassen. Es bleibt lediglich ein flacher Korb ohne überstehende Kanten und Rohre übrig, und in dem können auch gleich die Räder verstaut werden. Für Flugreisen ist das sicher die kompaktsparendere Variante als ein Bob-Yak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (16. Oktober 2009)

@roesli

Danke für den Tip mit dem Bob-Yak. Den werde ich mal etwas genauer ansehen. 

Aber wahrscheinlich schreckt mich der Preis wieder ab....


----------



## andy2 (22. Oktober 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Die meisten zweirädrigen Anhänger sind nicht breiter als ein Fahrradlenker; wo Du also mit dem Bike durchkommst, kommst Du auch mit dem Hänger durch. Ein Vitelli Camping hat Deichsel und Räder mit einem Schnellverschluss, die sich ohne Werkzeug enfernen lassen. Es bleibt lediglich ein flacher Korb ohne überstehende Kanten und Rohre übrig, und in dem können auch gleich die Räder verstaut werden. Für Flugreisen ist das sicher die kompaktsparendere Variante als ein Bob-Yak.



naja eine lenkerbreite am boden ist schon was anderes als eine in der luft insofern wage ich zu bezweifeln das du mit 2 raedern ueberall durchkommst wo dein lenker durchpasst. die meisten hindernisse sind nicht allzuhoch.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> naja eine lenkerbreite am boden ist schon was anderes als eine in der luft insofern wage ich zu bezweifeln das du mit 2 raedern ueberall durchkommst wo dein lenker durchpasst. die meisten hindernisse sind nicht allzuhoch.



Man kommt mit dem Vitelli öfter ohne Probleme durch als man vorher denkt.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## roesli (16. Februar 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Man kommt mit dem Vitelli öfter ohne Probleme durch als man vorher denkt.
> 
> Gruss
> Wolfgang



Kann ich voll unterschreiben 

(Unterdessen 5 Jahre Vitelli im Alltagseinsatz mit deutlich weniger Ärger als vorher mit dem Bob Yak)


----------



## horstj (17. Februar 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Die meisten zweirädrigen Anhänger sind nicht breiter als ein Fahrradlenker; wo Du also mit dem Bike durchkommst, kommst Du auch mit dem Hänger durch.



 Fast alle Pfade sind mit einem 2rädrigen Händer nicht fahrbar.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Februar 2010)

horstj schrieb:


> Fast alle Pfade sind mit einem 2rädrigen Händer nicht fahrbar.



Richtig schmale Trails sicher nicht. Dafür kann man ja einen Ibex nehmen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi4651 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte mal fragen welches System besser für ein Mtb Fully geignet ist.
1.)befestigung an den Schnellspanneren zB.Monoprter
2.)befestigung an der Sattelstütze wie bei Oxital http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/anhaenger.html
oder AEVON http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/
ich möchte damit kein Gelände fahren 90% Strasse rest Schotter


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welches System besser für ein Mtb Fully geignet ist.
> 1.)befestigung an den Schnellspanneren zB.Monoprter
> 2.)befestigung an der Sattelstütze wie bei Oxital http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/anhaenger.html
> oder AEVON http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/
> ich möchte damit kein Gelände fahren 90% Strasse rest Schotter



Bei Befestigung an den Schnellspannern musst Du an der Federhärte nichts machen, dafür wird die ungefederte Masse am Hinterbau größer.

Bei der Befestigung an der Sattelstütze musst Du die Federhärte erhöhen.

Vom Konzept her würde der AEVON gut zu einem Fully passen sofern Du einen Luftdämpfer hast den Du schnell mal härter aufpumpen kannst.
Das Teil ist auf den ersten Blick auch solide gemacht. Allerdings bist Du dann schon fast beim doppelten Preis einen Bob Ibex ....

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann mal den AEVON ansehen. 
Ansonsten zum Ibex oder Yak greifen (da kann man keinen Fehler machen - und der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch gut).

Der Oxtail kann mich auf den ersten Blick nicht überzeugen.
Der Monoporter ist von der Idee her ganz gut, passt aber nicht an jeden Rahmen. Mir persönlich war der Monoporter zu wackelig, daher habe ich das Teil gegen einen Ibex getauscht.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## didi4651 (24. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon auf den AEVON eingeschossen aber habe dann  unter anderm in einem Schweizer Test gelesen das die Lagerbelastung an einem Fullyhinterbau bei Monoträgern doch sehr hoch ist.
In gleichem Test bin ich dann auf den CycloneIII von Radical Design gestossen.
www.radicaldesign.nl
Ich werde mir das Teil mal näher anschauen


----------



## Bentech (14. März 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon auf den AEVON eingeschossen aber habe dann  unter anderm in einem Schweizer Test gelesen das die Lagerbelastung an einem Fullyhinterbau bei Monoträgern doch sehr hoch ist.
> In gleichem Test bin ich dann auf den CycloneIII von Radical Design gestossen.
> www.radicaldesign.nl
> Ich werde mir das Teil mal näher anschauen


@ didi4651
"dann unter anderm in einem Schweizer Test gelesen das die Lagerbelastung an einem Fullyhinterbau bei Monoträgern doch sehr hoch ist."
Das war wahrscheinlich einen Test mit Anhängern, die am Rad-Axe montiert sind oder? Kannst du mir diese Test bitte schicken?
Es ist immer das Thema von die 2 Drehaxen. Wenn die vertikal Axe ist hinten die horizontal Axe, wird die Belastung sehr hoch, wenn man zu drehen anfängt. Bei Aevon ist es genau umgekehrt und so bleibt es immer Spannung frei (egal welches Winkel es gibt zwischen Fahrrad und Anhänger).
Bei Aevon ist die Kupplung auch keine Zange und die horizontal Drehaxe steht so nah hinten der Sattelstütze, dass es fast nul Drehmoment (Hebel) gibt.
Grüße.


----------



## Fifumo (10. April 2010)

Hallo,

passt den das 20" nun in den Ibex, ohne den Anhänger groß umzubauen??

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. April 2010)

20'' und Ibex -> keine Chance !!!

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## principito (26. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe mir ein Cube AMS 125 The One (Fully - 4 Lager) geleistet um damit in der Wildnis herumzubretteln und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Im Sommer möchte ich aber auch gemütliche Mehrtagestouren mit Sack und Pack (idealer Weise Zelt, Schlafsack, Kocher, .... für 2 Personen) wo schon 20kg (oder mehr...) zusammen kommen können, machen.
Die Strecken werden dabei asphaltierte Radwege und auch Schotter-/Wiesen- Feldwege sein. Trails, etc. sind nicht geplant.

Evtl. würde ich den Anhänger auch für TransAlps verwenden (ist das übrherhaupt sinnvoll, oder eh nur mit Rucksack möglich/sinnvoll). Dann würden die Strecken natürlich "härteste Sachen/Trails" sein. Das soll aber nicht der Grund der Anschaffung sein. Natürlich wäre es "Nice to have".


*Nun meine Fragen an euch Experten:*



Was für einen Anhänger würdet ihr mir emfpehlen (2 Rad oder 1 Rad wegen Belastung des Hinterbaus), Komfort des Handlings, Laufruhe, etc...?



Oder würdet ihr das ganze Vorhaben (Fully + Anhänger) sowieso vergessen, und zu anderen Alternativen raten (Fully Gepäcksträger am Hinterbau, Sattelstützengepäcksträger) und dabei das Gewicht so weit wie möglich reduzieren. Ich will jedoch unbedingt mit dem Fully unterwegs sein, und mir nicht noch ein Hardtail kaufen.



Ist die Montage dieses Anhängers (Weber Kupplung) an meinem Rad (Cube AMS 125 ) ohne größere Bastelarbeiten möglich und "gesund".

Im Moment habe ich mich auf den "Bob Yak" und den "Vitelli Camping" eingeschossen. Welchen von beiden würdet ihr empfehlen. Evtl. käme nocht er "Bob Ibex" in Frage. Aber teurer solls auf keinen Fall werden. Am Liebsten noch billiger 

Beim Vitelli Camping kann die Deichsel für den "Handbetrieb" gedreht werden. Es gibt auch Weber Kupplungen für die Sattelstütze. Hat jemand ausprobiert, ob der Vitelli Camping dann an der Sattelstütze gezogen werden könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Tipps!


----------



## Fifumo (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
befasse mich auch seit ein paar Wochen mit diesem Thema. Bin, für mich, zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass Sattelstütze als Anhängepunkt der Schwinge vorzuziehen ist. Und zwei Räder besser sind als eines. Fahre allerdings schon länger mit Kinderanhänger an der Hinterachse angehängt, bei 2 Kids gesamt ca. 35 kg (bis 13% Steigung   schon gefahren), am Hardtail, An selbem Rad hängt auch der Einkaufs-Altglas-Gartenabfälleanhänger, jedoch an der Sattelstütze. Das halte ich für die bessere Lösung, besonders beim Fully. Jedoch sollte auch hier eine Redundantz vorgesehen werden. Wie gesagt, alles aus meiner Sicht, mit meinen ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen. Sollte ich einen Anhänger fürs Gelände wirklich brauchen ( habe 2 Anhänger, 4 bikes, da fehlt bei der Traumfrau dann doch irgendwann das Verständnis) käme für mich nur 2Rad mit Sattelstützenanhängung in Frage. Für lange Touren mit Zelt u.s.w., mit 2 Personen, auf nicht zu dollen Wegen tut es der Kinderanhänger super gut. Es ist viel Platz, alles bleibt trocken, was will man mehr??
Grüße
Fifumo
Viele Grüße


----------



## roesli (26. April 2010)

Bei einem Fully lohnt es sich, auf ein Modell mit Kupplung an der Sattelstütze auszuweichen. 

Vitelli und die meisten andern Zweiradanhänger sind für alles gröbere Gelände nur eingeschränkt tauglich. Beim Vitelli ist zudem die Kupplung montagetechnisch nicht mit jedem Viergelenk-Hinterbau kompatibel. Zudem gibt es bei einem Fully das Problem, dass die Federung nicht mehr sauber arbeitet, wenn sich ein Anhänger auf der Schwinge abstützt - das gilt für Vitelli gleichermassen wie für alle Modelle von Bob. Bei letzteren kommt noch die zweifelhafte Zusatzlast auf die Achse dazu.

Geländetaugliche Gepäckanhänger mit Montage an der Sattelstange gibt es von Aevon oder ganz neu auch von Tout Terrain. 

Sattelstützen-Gepäckträger sind grundsätzlich des Teufels. Ich würde diese nicht mal für die meist empfohlene Maximalbelastung von 5 Kilogramm nutzen wollen.


----------



## principito (28. April 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Bei einem Fully lohnt es sich, auf ein Modell mit Kupplung an der Sattelstütze auszuweichen.
> ...
> 
> Geländetaugliche Gepäckanhänger mit Montage an der Sattelstange gibt es von Aevon oder ganz neu auch von Tout Terrain.



Danke.... Aevon kommt nicht in Frage. 700,- sind definitiv zu viel!!!

Der Mule von Tout Terrain schaut sehr gut aus, und ist noch halbwegs im Rahmen mit 550,-

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Mule, bzw. kann jemand was über die Firma Tout Terrain sagen. Wie ist das Fahrverhalten. Testberichte gibts anscheinend noch keine! 

Obwohl gegen einen Bob Yak um 300,- oder Bob Ibex um 399,- schaut er auch "arm" aus.



roesli schrieb:


> Sattelstützen-Gepäckträger sind grundsätzlich des Teufels. Ich würde diese nicht mal für die meist empfohlene Maximalbelastung von 5 Kilogramm nutzen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (28. April 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass Du zum Mule noch nix findest, der Anhänger wird soeben zum ersten Mal überhaupt ausgeliefert.

Tout Terrain geniesst aber einen auszegeichneten Ruf in der Tourenfahrerszene. Es steckt jeweils viel Praxiserfahrung in deren Produke, und alle bisherigen galten bei der Lancierung als ausgereift.


----------



## Ede (29. April 2010)

principito schrieb:


> Danke.... Aevon kommt nicht in Frage. 700,- sind definitiv zu viel!!!



Sind die 700  mit oder ohne Tasche?


----------



## principito (29. April 2010)

Ede schrieb:


> Sind die 700  mit oder ohne Tasche?



Aevon:
*STD 100: Preis 695,00 EUR (ohne Tasche)*

*KIT L80: Preis 755,00 EUR (mit Tasche) *

... Fast geschenkt: 

http://www.aevon-shop.de/shop/category_27/Aevon-Fahrradanhänger.html?shop_param=cid=&


Nach Nachfrage bei Cube, ob man einen Anhänger (Yak oder Vitelli Camping) ans AMS 125 dranhängen darf und der Antwort: 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...inen-Kinderanhaenger-montieren-_id_36421_.htm

(Ohne Bezugnahme auf die angefragten Anhänger...)...

...fange ich jetzt quasi wieder von vorne an und Überlege mir Bob Yak oder Ibex. Gibts hierzu Erfahrungen, bzw. sind's die 100,- für die Federung wert - wenn dann schon im Hinblick auf Transalp und wildere Sachen.

Oder ratet ihr mir definitiv davon ab? Aber was kriegt man sonst altbewährtes um 300,- bis 400,- .....

Achja: Nachfrage bei Vitelli hat ergeben, dass der Vitelli Camping nicht an der Sattelstütze montiert werden kann (obwohls dafür eine Weber-Kupplung gäbe), weil die Deichsel zu kurz ist (und auch keine angeboten wird).


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Mai 2010)

principito schrieb:


> Aevon:
> *STD 100: Preis 695,00 EUR (ohne Tasche)*
> 
> *KIT L80: Preis 755,00 EUR (mit Tasche) *
> ...


----------



## principito (4. Mai 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> principito schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aevon:
> ...


----------



## Fifumo (5. Mai 2010)

@ pricipitp:..........guggeste ma hier:
http://www.allmountains-wiesbaden.de/allmountains-shop/marken/bob/bob-ibex-kinderanhaenger.html

........und noch was vom Lastesel:
Bin letzte Woche Sohnemannes Geburtagswunsch holen gefahren. Insgesamt ca. 60 km, hin mit 20er Schnitt, zurück langsamer, wegen hohem Schwerpunkt. Alles auf geschotterten Radwegen, aber nur knapp 200 Hm. Finde ich aber ganz gut, dass man mit dem Zweispurer so flott fahren kann. Geht das auch mit einem Einspurer, bei annähernd gleicher Ladekapazität??
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## principito (5. Mai 2010)

Fifumo schrieb:


> @ pricipitp:..........guggeste ma hier:
> http://www.allmountains-wiesbaden.de/allmountains-shop/marken/bob/bob-ibex-kinderanhaenger.html



Danke!


----------



## Bazzmonsta (5. Mai 2010)

Fifumo schrieb:


> Geht das auch mit einem Einspurer, bei annähernd gleicher Ladekapazität??


jepp


----------



## gdlerner (5. Mai 2010)

Halllo
weiß jemand wo der Carry Freedom Y Large zu Zeit liferbar ist?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Mai 2010)

principito schrieb:


> wolfi_1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke. Falls das hier erlaubt ist...
> ...


----------



## roesli (6. Mai 2010)

gdlerner schrieb:


> Halllo
> weiß jemand wo der Carry Freedom Y Large zu Zeit liferbar ist?
> Danke



Händlernachweis beim Importeur nachfragen hilft:

http://www.used-hq.com/used-website/german/produkte/CarryFreedom/carryfreedom-overview-de.html


----------



## gdlerner (6. Mai 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Händlernachweis beim Importeur nachfragen hilft:
> 
> http://www.used-hq.com/used-website/german/produkte/CarryFreedom/carryfreedom-overview-de.html


Leider ausverkauft bis ende juni nichts


----------



## Fifumo (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe heute auf dem Fahrradflohmarkt einen B.O.B. Yak gekauft, sechs Wochen alt, mit anderem Reifen, 2 x Flaschenhalter, Rücklicht und Tasche für 150. Da konnte ich einfach nichgt "Nein" sagen, War dann auch gleich auf nicht all zu schlimmen Waldwegen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen:
Leer deutlich besser zu ziehen als ein Zweispurer. Aber mit den ca. 20kg Buchenholz wurde es bei langsamer Fahrt doch recht kippelig, und es übertrug sich viel Unruhe auf das bike. Nach Erreichen befestigter Wege wurde das deutlich besser. Mal sehen, wie sich unsere Beziehung entwickelt.





Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## principito (10. Mai 2010)

Fifumo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute auf dem Fahrradflohmarkt einen B.O.B. Yak gekauft, sechs Wochen alt, mit anderem Reifen, 2 x Flaschenhalter, Rücklicht und Tasche für 150.
> 
> ....
> ...



Nicht schlecht! 

Ich bin nun eindeutig weg von am Hinterbau gekoppelten Anhängern.

Den Oxtail habe ich noch entdeckt:
http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/anhaenger.html

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Mai 2010)

Fifumo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute auf dem Fahrradflohmarkt einen B.O.B. Yak gekauft, sechs Wochen alt, mit anderem Reifen, 2 x Flaschenhalter, Rücklicht und Tasche für 150. Da konnte ich einfach nichgt "Nein" sagen, War dann auch gleich auf nicht all zu schlimmen Waldwegen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen:
> Leer deutlich besser zu ziehen als ein Zweispurer. Aber mit den ca. 20kg Buchenholz wurde es bei langsamer Fahrt doch recht kippelig, und es übertrug sich viel Unruhe auf das bike. Nach Erreichen befestigter Wege wurde das deutlich besser. Mal sehen, wie sich unsere Beziehung entwickelt.
> 
> ...



Gegen die Unruhe hilft wenn man auf die 26er YAK-Gabel umrüstet.
Dann hat der 'kleine' keinen so großen Hebel und die Fuhre fährt sich ruhiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Mai 2010)

principito schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Ich bin nun eindeutig weg von am Hinterbau gekoppelten Anhängern.



Also doch endlich einen aevon ???



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gdlerner (11. Mai 2010)

hallo
ich habe mein Carry Freedom Y large fÃ¼r 197â¬ aus England gekauft!!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11357,schon ausverkauf,nach bestellung in 4 Tage in Germany


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo, Gemeinde...

beschäftige mich jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Thema Anhänger. Plane mit meinem Hardtail eine ca. 1000 km-Tour und werde wohl mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Gepäckträger auf einen Anhänger zurückgreifen müssen. 20 kg sollten eigentlich reichen, da ich kein Zelt mitnehme.

Bin erst beim Monoporter gelandet, mir jetzt aber aufgrund des großen Angebots und nach Lesen einiger Testberichte nicht mehr so sicher.

Das Problem bei den ganzen Testberichten ist, daß es kaum eine zusammenhängende Meinungstendenz gibt. Der eine lobt den Monoporter in den Himmel, der andere hält ihn für geradeso ausreichend. Noch größer sind die Unterschiede beim Extrawheel. Die Bobs kommen fast überall ganz gut weg, ich habe allerdings Bedenken wegen dem kleinen Rad, außerdem stört mich das große Packmaß und das _relativ_ hohe Gewicht. Ein ganz anderer Ansatz wäre der Cyclone von Radical Design, leicht, große Kapazität und meistens gut bewertet, aber halt ein Zweispurer und noch schwerer unterzubringen.

Ganz besonders doof finde ich, daß es anscheinend keinerlei Möglichkeit gibt, die Hänger mal selbst zu testen. Beispiel Monoporter: Habe mich durch meinen gesamten Händler-PLZ-Bereich der Herstellerseite telefoniert. Die meisten hatten erst gar keinen im Laden, der einzige, der einen hatte, wollte ihn nicht für Probefahrten zur Verfügung stellen, da es dann ja ein "Gebrauchtfahrzeug" wäre. Irgendwo verständlich, aber für mich als Kunden, der ungerne die Katze im Sack kauft ziemlich suboptimal.

Mal ein paar Fragen zu den Bobs:

Kriegt man auf die auch Wasser- und Bierkästen? Und wie muß ich mir das mit der Kupplung vorstellen? Ist der Drehpunkt der Dechsel auf der Achslinie? Ich habe keine guten aussagekräftigen Photos gefunden.
Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, daß es für MTBs offenbar eine spezielle "kurze" Deichsel geben soll. Gibt's die für Yak UND Ibex? Und kann man die Hänger auch gleich ab Werk mit dieser Deichsel bestellen?
Gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Hinterbauständer, der ein solches Gespann auch beladen sicher abstützt?


----------



## Fifumo (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

als noch nicht soo erfahrener BOB Yak Besitzer folgende Info´s für Dich:

Wasser- und Bierkästen ja, aber nur einen, da sie nur übereinander passen, dann Schwerpunkt zu hoch.

Es gibt die 26" Gabel für den Hänger, kann bereits ab Werk bestellt werden.

Habe einen Ständer an der Yak-Gabel, so ein Teil, was einfach geklemmt wird. Hält bis jetzt super.

Was das kleine Rad angeht: War heute wieder im Walf Holz holen, und mit ´nem Ikea-Sack mit 20 kg Anmachholz bin ich einen Weg gefahren, den einige meiner Bekannten nicht mit ihrem bike fahren würden. Natürlich langsam, aber es ging. Über Äste mit 10cm Durchmesser drüber, kein Problem!!

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Mai 2010)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Hallo, Gemeinde...
> 
> beschäftige mich jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Thema Anhänger. Plane mit meinem Hardtail eine ca. 1000 km-Tour und werde wohl mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Gepäckträger auf einen Anhänger zurückgreifen müssen. 20 kg sollten eigentlich reichen, da ich kein Zelt mitnehme.
> 
> ...



Hi !

erst mal ein Link zur Seite von Peter, auf der der YAK gut beschrieben wird : http://www.kapege.de/
Im wesentlichen teile ich die Meinung von Peter, sowohl was den YAK als auch was den Monoporter betrifft.

Zu deinen Fragen :


Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Kriegt man auf die auch Wasser- und Bierkästen? Und wie muß ich mir das mit der Kupplung vorstellen? Ist der Drehpunkt der Dechsel auf der Achslinie? Ich habe keine guten aussagekräftigen Photos gefunden.



Der Drehpunkt ist auf Achslinie ! Aus meiner Sicht die über alle Rahmenformen gesehen unkomplizierteste Möglichkeit einen Anhänger ans Bike zu bringen.
Für Wasser und Biertransporte eignet sich der Vitelli besser. Zumindest der halbe Kasten Pyraser passt auch auf den YAK.



Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, daß es für MTBs offenbar eine spezielle "kurze" Deichsel geben soll. Gibt's die für Yak UND Ibex? Und kann man die Hänger auch gleich ab Werk mit dieser Deichsel bestellen?



1.) die Gabel ist bei Bob und Ibex identisch.
2.) es gibt eine 26'' und eine 28'' Version der Deichsel.
Die 28'' Version der Deichsel ist etwas länger, damit auch bei dicken 28er Reifen + Schutzblech garantiert nichts streift.
Ich hatte zuerst die 28''er Deichsel und habe auf die 26''er Deichsel zurückgerüstet. Mit der 26''er Deichsel fand ich den Anhänger mit 25-30kg beladen deutlich angenehmer.
3.) Du kannst den Anhänger gleich mit der 26''er Deichsel bestellen.
Normal wird der Anhänger mit der 28'' Deichsel ausgeliefert, da diese garantiert fast überall passt.
4.) Auch mit der 26''er Gabel und 2.50er DH-Reifen hat man noch genügend 'Luft' für das  Hinterrad.



Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Hinterbauständer, der ein solches Gespann auch beladen sicher abstützt?



Nein ! 
Das ist einer der wenigen Nachteile beim Yak / Ibex.
Ich hab das Teil dann immer abgekuppelt, da meine Bikes generell keinen Ständer haben.

Gruss
Wolfgang

P.S.: seit wann gibt's am Untermain Perlen ?


----------



## gdlerner (23. Mai 2010)

Hi
hier meine 
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1720/dsc1625.jpg


----------



## Thommy_F (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,  da ich einen überwiegenden Straßen-, oder gelegentlichen Feldwegeinsatz plane stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich die Mehrkosten für einen Ibex anstatt des Yaks lohnen. Ich meine, ob das schon angesprochene Hoppeln des Yaks tatsächlich nervt oder nur bei groben Schlaglöchern oder Bordsteinkanten auftritt?  LG  Thommy


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Juni 2010)

Thommy_F schrieb:


> Hallo,  da ich einen überwiegenden Straßen-, oder gelegentlichen Feldwegeinsatz plane stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich die Mehrkosten für einen Ibex anstatt des Yaks lohnen. Ich meine, ob das schon angesprochene Hoppeln des Yaks tatsächlich nervt oder nur bei groben Schlaglöchern oder Bordsteinkanten auftritt?  LG  Thommy



Da reicht der YAK. Der steckt auch schon einiges beim 'Schlechtwegeeinsatz' weg. Nur den Prosecco schüttelt es einem etwas mehr auf, wenn man es auf schlechten Wegen übertreibt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## bapp (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen neuen Roland Carrie S bekommen, und bin damit auch weitgehend zufrieden. Aufgefallen ist mir aber Folgendes:
Die Weber-EL-Kupplung lässt sich an einem 26" Rad nicht so montieren, dass der Anhänger waagerecht steht - er ist immer leicht nach hinten geneigt. Dies macht aber eigentlich sogar Sinn, da der Anhänger so auch bei starkem Bremsen eher auf der Straße bleibt, und dem Fahrer nicht ins Kreuz fliegt. Außerdem erhöht sich konstruktionsbedingt dadurch die Bodenfreiheit.
Was mich aber wunderte, ist dass keinerlei Sicherungseinrichtung wie Seile oder Riemen mitgeliefert wurden. Ist das normal, oder wurden die nur vergessen? Der Lieferant ist noch dabei, die Sache zu klären - ich wollte trotzdem vorab schon 'mal wissen, wie eure Erfahrungen sind.
Gruß, bapp


----------



## roesli (22. Juni 2010)

bapp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen neuen Roland Carrie S bekommen, und bin damit auch weitgehend zufrieden. Aufgefallen ist mir aber Folgendes:
> Die Weber-EL-Kupplung lässt sich an einem 26" Rad nicht so montieren, dass der Anhänger waagerecht steht - er ist immer leicht nach hinten geneigt. Dies macht aber eigentlich sogar Sinn, da der Anhänger so auch bei starkem Bremsen eher auf der Straße bleibt, und dem Fahrer nicht ins Kreuz fliegt. Außerdem erhöht sich konstruktionsbedingt dadurch die Bodenfreiheit.
> Was mich aber wunderte, ist dass keinerlei Sicherungseinrichtung wie Seile oder Riemen mitgeliefert wurden. Ist das normal, oder wurden die nur vergessen? Der Lieferant ist noch dabei, die Sache zu klären - ich wollte trotzdem vorab schon 'mal wissen, wie eure Erfahrungen sind.
> Gruß, bapp



Theoretisch solltest Du mit dem Anhänger ein Fangband mitgeliefert erhalten haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Theoretisch solltest Du mit dem Anhänger ein Fangband mitgeliefert erhalten haben...



Ich glaube bei der EL Kupplung ist das nicht so, da diese auch nicht für das Ziehen von Kinderanhängern zugelassen ist.

lg
Wolfgang.

p.s. : an meinen Weber Kupplungen habe ich diese Sicherungseinrichtung generell entfernt, da das mit den Hinterbauten nicht kompatibel war.
Solange man keine kleinen Monster befördert, ist das aus meiner Sicht o.k.


----------



## Ducmo (23. Juni 2010)

ich habe mal eine frage zum bob reiseanhänger: http://www.bobgear.com/trailers/trai...?product_id=11

kann ich den mit dem trek remedy verwenden?

wenn nein, was sind die alternativen?
der hier? http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkt...ule/index.html


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage zum bob reiseanhänger: http://www.bobgear.com/trailers/trai...?product_id=11
> 
> kann ich den mit dem trek remedy verwenden?
> 
> ...



Das geht meines Wissens nur mit normalen Schnellspannachsen oder alten Schraubachsen für die Bob entsprechende Adapterteile anbietet.
Beim Remedy ist die Nabenachse ja auch der Drehpunkt für die Sitzstrebe, von daher wird das schwierig werden.

Als Anhänger bliebe dir dann nur noch der Mule von Tout-Terrain oder der Aevon (www.aevon-trailers.com).

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## roesli (24. Juni 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das geht meines Wissens nur mit normalen Schnellspannachsen oder alten Schraubachsen für die Bob entsprechende Adapterteile anbietet.
> Beim Remedy ist die Nabenachse ja auch der Drehpunkt für die Sitzstrebe, von daher wird das schwierig werden.
> 
> Als Anhänger bliebe dir dann nur noch der Mule von Tout-Terrain oder der Aevon (www.aevon-trailers.com).
> ...



Genau das triffts. Abgesehen davon, dass wir schon früher in dem Thema zu Genüge von Yaks an Fullys abgeraten haben.


----------



## Ducmo (24. Juni 2010)

Danke euch beiden. 
Dass nenn ich mal ne Ansage...da weiss auch der Esel im Dorf was Sache ist.


Danke und Gruss
Ducmo


----------



## goegolo (30. Juni 2010)

Roberino schrieb:


> *rauskram*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider vergeblich versucht über die genannte Webseite einen Extrawheel zu bestellen. Eine Rückfrage bei zwei angegebenen Partnern hat zum einen ergeben, das zum einen kein Kontakt mit dem Groß und Einzelhandel Richard Zymelka mehr besteht und zum anderen ein Händler ohne Einwilligung angegeben wird. Weder unter den deutschen noch den polnischen Telefonnummern ist jemand erreichbar


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juli 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ich habe leider vergeblich versucht über die genannte Webseite einen Extrawheel zu bestellen. Eine Rückfrage bei zwei angegebenen Partnern hat zum einen ergeben, das zum einen kein Kontakt mit dem Groß und Einzelhandel Richard Zymelka mehr besteht und zum anderen ein Händler ohne Einwilligung angegeben wird. Weder unter den deutschen noch den polnischen Telefonnummern ist jemand erreichbar



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es hier nur noch den Direktvertrieb über die Homepage des Herstellers gibt.
Dort kannst Du im Onlineshop den Anhänger bestellen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Hat schon jemand den Mule von Tout Terrain gefahren ?
Falls ja, bitte um einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## roesli (1. Juli 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ich habe leider vergeblich versucht über die genannte Webseite einen Extrawheel zu bestellen. Eine Rückfrage bei zwei angegebenen Partnern hat zum einen ergeben, das zum einen kein Kontakt mit dem Groß und Einzelhandel Richard Zymelka mehr besteht und zum anderen ein Händler ohne Einwilligung angegeben wird. Weder unter den deutschen noch den polnischen Telefonnummern ist jemand erreichbar



Allenfalls kannst Du den Extrawheel über den Schweizer Partner Unterwegs beziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (1. Juli 2010)

Meine Bezahlung vom Groß und Einzelhandel Richard Zymelka habe ich via Paypal zurückbekommen. Eine zweite Bestellung läuft jetzt über die Seite http://www.extrawheel.com, nachdem hier ein Ansprechpartner über die dort angegebene Telefonnummer erreichbar war. Das Produkt ist laut dessen Aussage noch erhältlich


----------



## principito (9. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Mule von Tout Terrain gefahren ?
> Falls ja, bitte um einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.



War kurz davor mir einen zu bestellen. Aber wenn man alles zusammen rechnet (Schutzblech + Ständer kosten extra), ist das auch ein sehr teurer Spaß.

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren wenn jemand damit Erfahrungen hat.

Hab mal kurz einen Bob-Ibex probegefahren. 8x 1.5l Mineralwasser auf Single Trails. Eine (Plastik-)Flasche ist während der Fahrt geplatzt. Die Ortlieb-Tasche hat dicht gehalten 

Hat mich nicht überzeugt das Handling: Rad abstellen bei Trails sowieso fast unmöglich. Wenn er mal einknickt, ist er kaum mehr gerade zu bekommen. Alleine durch eine selbstschließende Türe zu kommen praktisch unmöglich.

Dazu noch das große Packmaß. Hab ihn einfach nicht mehr ins Auto gebracht. Also musste er zuhause bleiben... Spricht auch für sich...

Den Y-Frame gibts wieder...

lgR


----------



## jorei (9. Juli 2010)

Hey zusammen,

kurz zwei Fragen vor der Anschaffung eines Bob Yak.

Kann man die Bob's "einfach" von 26 auf 28 Zoll umbauen (MTB -> Rennrad)?
-> gerade gesehen: http://www.kapege.de/radeln/Haenger.php?p=7

Wird die dafür notwendige 28 Zoll Gabel als Einzelteil vertrieben?

Grüße
JoRei


----------



## principito (12. Juli 2010)

jorei schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> kurz zwei Fragen vor der Anschaffung eines Bob Yak.
> 
> ...



Ja. Geht. Gabel gibts extra. Oder alternativ gleich richtig kaufen / bestellen.

Kostet ca. 60 Euro oder so. Lieferzeit beachten.

http://www.zweipluszwei.de/ bzw. at

lgR


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (15. Juli 2010)

Argh....

gibt's denn im ganzen Rhein-Main-Gebiet keinen Sch... Laden, wo man den Bob Yak mal probefahren kann? ich kauf' doch nicht für den Preis die Katze im Sack. Beschissener Service, den die sogenannten Fachhändler einem da bieten. König Kunde? Am Arsch die Räuber!

Sorry, bin gerade ziemlich gereizt! 

Trotzdem natürlich danke für die zwischenzeitliche Beantwortung meiner Fragen.


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (15. Juli 2010)

So... wenn man vom Teufel spricht, kurz nachdem der letzte Beitrag geschrieben wurde, hat der Radgeber aus Mainz zurückgerufen. Konnte heute mit deren Verleihhänger (plus einer Kiste Wasser) ausgiebig probefahren und bin begeistert, eigener Yak ist bestellt und kommt nächste Woche. 

Geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (20. Juli 2010)

Mein Extrawheel hat die ersten 220 Kilometer auf Bornholm und Rügen inklusive Geländeeinsatz bestens überstanden: 



Neben den Klamotten haben Zelt, Schlafsäcke sowie Thermarestmatten für zwei Personen bequem Platz gefunden. Außer auf der Querachse, sprich im Wiegetritt ist die Last wunderbar vom Bike entkoppelt. Bei optimierter Beladung kommt der Schwerpunkt beim nächsten Mal noch tiefer


----------



## NINJAENTE (26. Juli 2010)

hallooooo Radelgemeinde 


möchte mich und meinen reiseRad Anhänger / mein kleiner muli  /vorstellen es geht ballt auf große fahrt nach Australien 

mhhh
was ist das für ein Anhänger 


*Aevon Trailer STD 100*

*mein bepackter Trailer *







und auch schon ging meine erste Test Fahrt mit dem Aevon nach Venedig los 576 km 





Hier Grade beim sonne tanken für mein Solarmodul 12 Wp von SUNLOAD 
um mein navi und Laptop zu betreiben Klasse das teil 





mehr über denn anhänger kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nicht sagen aber er wird extrem getestet in Australien ​ 
Im September ist es nun so weit, mein Abenteuer WELT Eroberung Beginnt mit dem Motto​ 
_*,, Das kann wohl nicht schon alles gewesen sein ?"*_​ 
Ein Rad ein Mann und Seine Kamera gegen Wilde Tiere, jeder menge platter Reifen, hohe Temperaturen, Spektakuläre Landschaften, außergewöhnliche Fahraufnahmen Fremdem Menschen und Kulturen, unendliche Weiten Körperlich und Psychische Belastung Einsamkeit und dem Wetter mit seinen Gewalten ausgesetzt zu sein und jede menge unsinniges Gepäck.​ 

Das alles möchte ich erleben und euch dabei teilhaben lassen, wie ich meine Abenteuer mit allen seinen Höhen und Tiefen meistere und es Filmisch festhalten.​ 




gruß​ 

Patrik ​ 


www.WeitWeiterWeg.de​


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Mule von Tout Terrain gefahren ?
> Falls ja, bitte um einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Nochmaliger Aufruf zum Thema Mule:  hat schon jemand das Teil am Rad gehabt ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Oktober 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Genau das triffts. Abgesehen davon, dass wir schon früher in dem Thema zu Genüge von Yaks an Fullys abgeraten haben.



Kommt da aber auch auf den Rahmen an ... an meinem Helius FR (19kg Panzer) macht sich der Yak nicht so schlecht. 
Er hat auch die Abfahrt mit Tempo 50 auf Brutalowellblech gut weggesteckt.






Beim Aevon habe ich jetzt ein neues Detail entdeckt was nicht so schön ist : Die Deichsel kollidiert scheinbar beim überfahren von Kuppen mit dem Hinterrad. (Das Foto ist von einem AEVON 80er Hänger)







lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Bentech (12. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Beim Aevon habe ich jetzt ein neues Detail entdeckt was nicht so schön ist : Die Deichsel kollidiert scheinbar beim überfahren von Kuppen mit dem Hinterrad. (Das Foto ist von einem AEVON 80er Hänger)
> lg
> Wolfgang



Inzwischen sind die Deichsel länger gewordern. Das Problem ist früher nur mit bestimmte lange Rahmen mit grosse Reifen aufgetaucht.
Grüsse


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bentech schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind die Deichsel länger gewordern. Das Problem ist früher nur mit bestimmte lange Rahmen mit grosse Reifen aufgetaucht.
> Grüsse



Kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen wo man das (mit der längeren Deichsel) genauer sehen kann ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Bentech (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wolfi,

Leider habe ich kein Bild, wo man es schön sieht. Hier ist einen Anhanger mit ältere Deichsel:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aevon/4970831615/
Und hier mit neuen Deichsel:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aevon/5016993885/

Die Deichsel ist 60mm länger geworden. Ich kann gerne eine 3D Bild mit die 2 Versionen herstellen, wenn du es willst.

Grüsse


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Oktober 2010)

@benoit: wie macht Ihr das mit Sattelstütze versenken ?
Muss man bei AEVON dazu extra wieder etwas am Sattelstützadapter schrauben ?

Hatte den Fall jetzt in Sardinien, wo es aufgrund der Steilheit und des rauhen Weges nur mit abgesenkter Stütze runter ging .... und dann wäre es blöd wenn man erst man nach dem Inbus suchen muss.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Bentech (14. Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang,
Wenn es so steil ist, dass man die Sattel versenken muss... ist man vielleicht auf das falsche Weg, um mit Gepäck zu fahren.
Mit unsere Kupplung nutzt man normalerweise eine Schelle, die geschraubt ist. Es ist aber kein muss und wenn man oft die Sattel versenken will, kann man einfach diese Schelle in die höhere Position schrauben.
Der Anhänger bringt auch immer mehr Stabilität und das Fahrrad-Hinterrad hebt sich nicht so schnell. Man muss aber auch sicher stellen, dass man trotz mehr Gewicht noch bremsen kann.
Gruss


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bentech schrieb:


> Wolfgang,
> Wenn es so steil ist, dass man die Sattel versenken muss... ist man vielleicht auf das falsche Weg, um mit Gepäck zu fahren.
> Der Anhänger bringt auch immer mehr Stabilität und das Fahrrad-Hinterrad hebt sich nicht so schnell. Man muss aber auch sicher stellen, dass man trotz mehr Gewicht noch bremsen kann.



Ist mir aber schon mehr als 1x passiert. Mit entsprechend breiten Reifen (63mm) und einer entsprechenden Bremse geht das aber ganz gut.
Durch den zusätzlichen Druck auf dem HR konnte man die Fuhre gut mit der hinteren Bremse halten. Bremsen ist mit Anhänger eh nie ein Thema.



Bentech schrieb:


> Mit unsere Kupplung nutzt man normalerweise eine Schelle, die geschraubt ist. Es ist aber kein muss und wenn man oft die Sattel versenken will, kann man einfach diese Schelle in die höhere Position schrauben.



Ich denke da muss bei eurer Lösung eher eine Vario Sattelstütze ran.
Dann würde zumindest die verschraubte Kupplung nicht mehr stören.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fifumo (24. März 2011)

Hallo,
einfach mal vorab hier, auch wenn vielleicht o.t.
Verkaufe meinen B.O.B. Yak wegen Anschaffung eines Ibex.
Der Anhänger ist in wirklich gutem Zustand, mit Originalrechnung aus Anfang 2010. Es ist ein Schwalbe City flyer in 195 x 16 montiert, der deutlich leichter läuft als der Originalreifen, welcher auch mitgegeben wird. Es ist die 28er Deichsel verbaut
Der Preis ohne Tasche und Fahne ist 175 ab Bad Camberg.
Bei Interesse pn oder mail.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Fifumo (21. April 2011)

................BOB ist weg, sorry das ich das erst jetzt mitteile.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. April 2011)

Der Mule ist endlich da !

Nach Kollisionskontrolle usw. am Helius FR hier die ersten Bilder :

Mule Kupplung als Sattelklemme für die Reverb  :







Ansicht des Gespanns :






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus!
Reicht dir die originale Bereifung am Mule oder kommt da noch etwas Stollenbehaftetes drauf?


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Reicht dir die originale Bereifung am Mule oder kommt da noch etwas Stollenbehaftetes drauf?



Nachdem der Hänger nur nachläuft und weder Brems- noch Antriebskräfte üebrtragen muss bleibts erst mal beim normalen Reifen.

Hab auf dem Ibex auch nur einen leicht profilierten Reifen drauf und bislang keinerlei Probleme.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## mountain 31 (28. April 2011)

sehr schön endlich mal ein mule! bitte um Fahrberichte!!


----------



## goegolo (29. April 2011)

Preis und Gewicht des Mule sind ja heftig


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. April 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Preis und Gewicht des Mule sind ja heftig



Preis ist klar höher als Ibex oder Monoporter. 

Dafür leichter als Ibex, besser verarbeitet und man ist durch die Kupplung an der Sattelstütze / Sitzrohr unabhängig von der Bauform der Ausfallenden.

Das letztere war für mich der entscheidende Grund.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Mai 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> sehr schön endlich mal ein mule! bitte um Fahrberichte!!



Waren heute mal mit dem Mule und ca. 10 kg Beladung (Picknick) unterwegs.

Dämpfung und Fahrverhalten sind besser als beim YAK. Das Teil liegt beim Fahren deutlich ruhiger.

Der (optionale) Ständer klappert im Gelände wenn man das Teil nicht per nachträglich montiertem Gummipuffer ruhigstellt.

Der Schnellspanner (billig China Teil) an der Kupplung ist mir heute beim Schließen gebrochen. Bin dann halt mit einer M6x50mm Schraube als Schnellspannerersatz gefahren. Ersatzspanner von Salsa (besser als billig China Teil) ist schon bestellt.

Konnte auch schöne steile Trepppassagen (mind. 20 Stufen) gut mit dem Hänger fahren.

Insgesamt ein nettes Teil, das meine Wünsche (Bei Zuladung bis 25 kg) gut erfüllen dürfte.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FIRMtech (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir im März einen Weber Monoporter gebraucht gekauft. Leider habe ich später erst mitbekommen, dass an dem MP noch eine Deichsel mit schmalerer Bauart verbaut war. Jetzt passt wieder alles. 

Aber mehr als so 20-22kg möche ich nicht transportieren, dann wird es ganz schön haarig.

Gibt es denn irgend einen passenden Ständer für den MP?
Ich würde gern ein anderes Hinterrad einbauen mit breiterer KHE Big-V BMX-Felge, KHE Reifen und Sapim Laser Speichen. Nur ist mir noch nicht klar was ich für eine Nabe nehmen kann, aufgrund der einseitigen Abstützung. Hat irgend jemand ne Ahnung. Die BMX-Felgen benötigen 36Loch-Naben.
das ganze sollte dem Hänger durch die etwas größere Auflagefläche der Reifen noch etwas besser abstützen.

Noch ne Frage zur Abstützung: Achse oder Sattelstütze. Ist die von der Deichsel eingeleitete Kraft in die Sattelstütze / Sitzrohr nicht zu hoch - zumindest beim bremsen / beschleunigen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Juli 2011)

Heute nach 3 Wochen Südfrankreich (mit Tandem) wieder mal auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen.

Dabei ein nettes Detail zum Tout Terrain Mule Anhänger entdeckt:

Der am Mule verbaute Ständer hält auch das Fahrrad problemlos :






Davon kann man mit Bob Yak und ähnlichen Konstruktionen nur träumen ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chris4711 (22. Juli 2011)

Haste den Standart Schnellspanner schon gegen den Salsa getauscht?
Funktioniert der besser?


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Juli 2011)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Haste den Standart Schnellspanner schon gegen den Salsa getauscht?
> Funktioniert der besser?



Hab von Tout Terrain den gebrochenen Spanner umgehend ausgetauscht bekommen. Jetzt ist erst mal dieser drin (und soweit keine Probleme mehr).

Das Thema Salsa kann ich erst dann umsetzen, wenn ich eine kleinere Alumutter gefunden habe, weil die Standardmutter von Salsa für die Aussparung etwas zu groß ist.

Allein vom Design her würde der rote Salsa-Spanner viel besser passen 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chris4711 (11. August 2011)

Habe auch umgehend Ersatz erhalten.
Funktioniert echt wesentlich besser als mit dem defekten Teil... 
Ich mache den Spanner zwar immer noch ordentlich fest - aber nur noch so viel wie gerade nötig, dass der Hänger sich in keiner Fahrsituation verdrehen kann. Hoffe, dass er sich dadurch etwas weniger abnutzt u somit länger lebt.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. August 2011)

Muss mal kurz das Thema vom Aevon aufgreifen. Bei echten Kuppen habe ich auch das Problem mit dem Hinterrad. Ich denke ich habe einen mit längerer Deichsel. Eine Auf oder Abfahrt von einem Damm beschreibt ungefähr den problematischen Winkel. Im Gelände und das mit mehr als 40 kg hatte ich allerdings nie Probleme. Auch die so oft beschriebenen Probleme mit drücken und aushebeln an der Sattelstütze in Kurven hatte ich nicht. 25cm hohe Bordsteine stellen kein Problem dar. Der Kurvenradius ist allerdings sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man vorher sehr lange einen Monoporter gefahren ist. 
Mir würde gerade fürs Gelände auch ein größeres Laufrad gefallen. Dann noch eine perfekte Lösung für den Ständer sowie ein abschließbarer Schnellspanner für die Sattelstützenbefestigung der Deichsel und schon wäre ich ein 100% zufriedener Aevon Kunde.

Ich hatte/habe einen Bob Yak, einen Monoporter und nun einen Aevon. Der einzige der im Gelände mit mehr als 30 kg wirklich seinen Zweck erfüllt hat ist der Aevon. Wenn ich mir aber nun vorstelle wieder in Spanien vor einem Bus oder Zug zu stehen ohne die Möglichkeit den Anhänger zu klappen.hmmm

Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen das mein diesjähriges Gespann GW von Bionicon + Aevon 100 Anhänger das Beste war was ich bis jetzt hatte für meine Einsatzzwecke.

Was die Langlebigkeit des Aevon angeht kann ich noch nix sagen. Habe ihn erst seit diesem Jahr und bin so ca. 4300 km ohne Probleme gefahren.
Der Monoporter wird noch von meiner Freundin für leichtes Gepäck bis ~17 kg genutzt mehr geht nicht mit dem Teil denn dann wackelt die Ladefläche zu extrem (Alterserscheinung). Allerdings ist er vorher ohne zu murren ~7.000 Kilometer gefahren (mit mehr als dem erlaubten Gepäck)und viele davon auf schlechten bis sehr schlechten Strecken. Okay Schutzblech und Fahne habe ich sehr schnell verloren (ich glaub gelesen zu haben das sie die Befestigung geändert haben). Die Lust auf den Hänger hatte ich verloren als mir die Deichsel gebrochen ist und das ständige wippen (aufschaukeln beim aus dem Sattel gehen) der Ladefläche auf den Senkel ging. Was die Deichsel anging hat Weber allerdings auch Kundenfreundlichkeit bewiesen. Insgesamt kommt der Monoporter bei uns nun auf ca. 10.000 Kilometer und hat in meinen Augen sein Geld damit verdient.

Weiter muss ich sagen das der Service bei Weber und Aevon wirklich super war/ist.

Bilder vom derzeitigen GW+Aevon unter Fotos. Die Kombi von meiner Madam Cube+Monoporter ist auch auf einem Bild.

So bis dann dann Das Bauchvieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. August 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand schonmal mit dem Bob Ibex Wasserkisten mitgenommen? Wieviel passen da drauf? Und wie verhält sich der Anhänger bei maximaler Beladung? Weil das Teil täte mich schon echt reizen tun...


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. August 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand schonmal mit dem Bob Ibex Wasserkisten mitgenommen? Wieviel passen da drauf? Und wie verhält sich der Anhänger bei maximaler Beladung? Weil das Teil täte mich schon echt reizen tun...



Könnte je nach Kastengröße etwas knapp werden..

Bezüglich maximaler Beladung kommts auch auf die Steifigkeit deines Baiks and und ob der Ibex die lange oder kurze Gabel hat.

Für dein Vorhaben würde ich dir eher den Vitelli Camping empfehlen.
Da passt nicht nur 1 Kasten rein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. August 2011)

Ja, das ist echt jetzt so ne Sache. Ich hab mir schon die ganze Nacht die Augen wundgelesen (hab derzeit Nachtschicht) über Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Systeme (Einspur Achsmontage, Einspur Sattelstangenmontage, Zweispur Achsmontage)... 

Vom Konzept her würde mir ja der FollowMe Boxliner (auch "Followbox" genannt) ganz gut gefallen, nur ist der in Deutschland echt schwer zu bekommen. Ansonsten fällt mir als Allrounder nur noch der Burley Nomad ein. Oder ich baue mir selber einen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. September 2011)

Oooder ich hole mir den neuen Topeak Journey, einen Einspuranhänger im BOB-Style aus Aluminium:
















--> http://topeak.de/products/trailer/journey_trailer_drybag
--> http://topeak.de/mediafiles/assets/892/file/1

Große Bilder: http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/12/30/b-o-b-alternative-topeak-journey-bicycle-trailer/


Interessantes Konzept mit der Kupplung. Die Nasen greifen übrigens nicht *in* die Ausfallenden, sondern stützen sich auf der Unterseite ab. Sieht man gut in der Bedienungsanleitung...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. September 2011)

Sodele, ich hab mir das Dingens gekauft: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543161


----------



## goegolo (10. September 2011)

Tolle Investition um Wasser durch die Gegend zu kutschieren


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. September 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Tolle Investition um Wasser durch die Gegend zu kutschieren



 .... das war wohl nur der Vortest fürs Bambercher 'Bier' 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. September 2011)

Also ein Kasten gutes Fässla Zwergla + 1 Wasserkasten ginge (19,5kg + 10,3kg)...


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Also ein Kasten gutes Fässla Zwergla + 1 Wasserkasten ginge (19,5kg + 10,3kg)...



Dann erfüllt das Teil seine Zweck ja 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Oktober 2011)

Möchte mir einen Reiseanhänger zulegen. Macht eine Federung wie beim Bob Ibex oder beim Tout terrain Mule  einen deutlichen Unterschied in den Fahreigenschaften und damit deutlich Sinn oder reicht durchaus starr wie beim Topeak Journey Trailer ? Diese drei Favoriten habe ich derzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FIRMtech (4. Oktober 2011)

Also besonders, wenn du etwas schwereres geladen hast, ist es besser eine Federung zu haben.

Nachdem ich meinen Monoporter jetzt einige Monate in Verwendung habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn so nicht mehr kaufen würde. Das Alurohr ist zu wenig steif - besonders bei Beladung ab ca. 20 kg.

Ich würde den Mule von Tout Terrain gern mal probieren oder mir einen Anhänger selbst konstruieren, der aber wie der Monoporter von Weber an der Hinterachse ankuppelt. Denn das abschließbare Kupplungssystem finde ich trotz allem sehr gut - und natürlich, dass  der Anhänger so leicht zusammenklappbar ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Oktober 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Möchte mir einen Reiseanhänger zulegen. Macht eine Federung wie beim Bob Ibex oder beim Tout terrain Mule  einen deutlichen Unterschied in den Fahreigenschaften und damit deutlich Sinn oder reicht durchaus starr wie beim Topeak Journey Trailer ? Diese drei Favoriten habe ich derzeit.



Für Stadt/Asphalt reicht Starrachse, sobald ein Großteil unebenes Gelände im Streckenprofil auftaucht, dann würde ich eine gefederte Achse nehmen... 

Noch was zum Topeak Journey: Ist eigentlich ein klasse Anhänger, aber bei der Drehachse haben sie es verrissen. Normalerweise müßte die nach vorne geneigt sein wie beim Yak/Ibex. Das Fahrverhalten bei hoher Zuladung hab ich mal hier beschrieben...


----------



## gfx (4. Oktober 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem ich meinen Monoporter jetzt einige Monate in Verwendung habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn so nicht mehr kaufen würde. Das Alurohr ist zu wenig steif - besonders bei Beladung ab ca. 20 kg.
> ...



Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem IBEX: auf keinem Fall mit Fully. Wer mehr Gewicht braucht kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht um : http://www.aevon-trailers.com/
Das einzige, was für mich dagegen spricht: 
1) Preis
2) Pro Sattelstützendruchmesser braucht's eine Kupplung
3) Sattelstütze wird gescheuter (rein optisches Detail).
4) Keine 26" für grössere Auflage (Sand) und die Möglichkeit, im Notfall eine Felge zu ersetzen (siehe Extrawheel).

Gruss, Georges


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem IBEX: auf keinem Fall mit Fully.



Sagst du uns auch, warum?


----------



## gfx (4. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Sagst du uns auch, warum?



Kann ich:

1) Am Einfachsten lässt es sich mit folgendem so erklären:
Man nehme einen schwer beladenen Ein-Rad-Anhänger, der ans Hinterrad befestigt wird. Dann stellt man sich vor, am Berg stehend zu fahren. Der Anhänger folgt den Bewegungen des Fahrers und wippt von links nach rechts. Diese Kräfte wirken aber nicht auf dem starren Hinterbau, sondern auf die Lager - wohl sogar verstärkt durch das seitliche Wippen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung musste ich in Chile zusehen, wie beim "normalen" Pedalieren mit 30+Kg die Verbindung Dämpfer-Hinterbau links und rechts zu schwingen begann. Alles geht in die verschiedenen Lager, der Hinterbau wird  mehr beansprucht als "nötig" (und eventuell als vorgesehen: ca. 1x pro Sekunde?). Last but not least: Tretenergie wird in Wärme statt Fortschritt umgewandelt (was mehr im Kopf als in den Beinen eine Auswirkung hat)

2) Ein schwer beladener Anhänger wird ein Teil der Ladung auch auf das Fahrrad-Hinterrad abstützen. Dies beeinflusst die ungefederte Masse dermassen, dass das Hinterrad gar nicht mehr als gefedert gilt (und auch sich so anfühlt).

Deswegen gilt für mich: nur ein Sattelstützen-Anhänger mit Fullies. Ich mach's nicht mehr mit Anhänger an der Hinterachse.

Hope that helps... Gruss, Georges


----------



## Bazzmonsta (4. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> Der Anhänger folgt den Bewegungen des Fahrers und wippt von links nach rechts. Diese Kräfte wirken aber nicht auf dem starren Hinterbau, sondern auf die Lager - wohl sogar verstärkt durch das seitliche Wippen.


Kurz gesagt:
Torsionskräfte sind der Feind nahezu jeden Full Hinterbaus. Manche Viergelenker halten es aber aus.

Und Wiegetritt mit Anhänger sollte man sich sowieso mehr wie zweimal überlegen


----------



## gfx (4. Oktober 2011)

Manche Viergelenker halten es sicher aus. Ob sie es gerne haben, ist noch eine andere Sache 

Wiegetritt war als Anschaungsbeispiel gemeint, auch wenn's auch schon gemacht wurde.

Und Es bleibt noch die ungefederte Masse!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich also eher leichtes Gelände fahre bis 25 kg ist der Ibex kein Fehler ? Er kostet ja immerhin auch 300 Euro weniger als der Mule wenn noch Ständer und tasche dazukommen.

Ich hatte allerdings früher mal einen Bob Coz und kann mich noch sehr an die schlechte Qualität erinnern , ist der Ibex da heutzutage besser gebaut ?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. Oktober 2011)

wenn du eh nur weniger wie 25 Kilo mitschleppen willst ist der Anhänger eine unnötige Anschaffung für dich. Natürlich nur meine Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (4. Oktober 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Wenn ich also eher leichtes Gelände fahre bis 25 kg ist der Ibex kein Fehler ? Er kostet ja immerhin auch 300 Euro weniger als der Mule wenn noch Ständer und tasche dazukommen.
> 
> Ich hatte allerdings früher mal einen Bob Coz und kann mich noch sehr an die schlechte Qualität erinnern , ist der Ibex da heutzutage besser gebaut ?



Der IBEX hat ein grosser Vorteil: er lässt sich auf Reisen schweissen. Ich musste es an meinem 29er anpassen und er hat knapp 3000km in Chile (Hochanden) gut überstanden. Hatte nur ein Mal richtig Angst als es auf Teer abwärts mit Seitenwind hinten zu schwingen anfing. 

ABER: ich kann einfach kein 1Rad-Anhänger am Hinterrad eines Fullys empfehlen. Es sei denn kurz zum einkaufen. Aber da passt auch ein zweiradkinder Anhänger. 
Meiner bescheidener Meinung nach: entweder richtig ins Gelände mit 1Rad-Anh. an der Sattelstütze oder nicht ins Gelände und dann passt auch ein Zweirad Anh. 
Wie gesagt: nur meine Meinung.... Finde es schade, ans Geld zu sparen, um dann Probleme zu bekommen oder doch ein neuer Anh.  kaufen zu müssen. 
Dazu: mit Bob u Co lässt sich nicht an Ort wenden (ok, dafür folgt er eher der vorderen Spur)
In anderen Worten: bin dran, mein IBEX durch einen Aevon zu ersetzen...

Überlege es Dir doch einfach noch ein bisschen...Oder brauchst Du ein Anh. noch vor dem Winter?

LG
Georges


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin den Monoporter lange mit einem Cube AMS gefahren. Zusammen mit meinem "Fliegengewicht" hatte das Bike schwer zu schleppen und auch einige Probleme die ich immer nur mit fremder Hilfe wieder richten konnte.

Weber hat einen super geilen Service, nur schade das ich ihn in Anspruch nehmen musste. Kann den Monoporter und den BOB Yak nicht fürs Gelände mit 20-25 Kg an einem Fully empfehlen.

Auch wenn es wie Werbung klingen mag, mein Aevon ist bis jetzt jeden Cent wert. Und glaub mir ich schleppe wirklich ne halbe Sau mit ins Camp zum futtern und das 30 Literfass Bier passt auch noch drauf...Was ich am Aevon vermisse hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.

Gruß das Bauchvieh


----------



## gfx (4. Oktober 2011)

*ich bin nicht alleine*
*Smile*


Gruessle, Georges


----------



## FIRMtech (5. Oktober 2011)

Was macht aber den Vorteil der Sattelstützenkupplung aus (Im Vgl. zur HR-Kupplung an einem Hardtail)?

Die einwirkenden Kräfte auf die Kupplung sollten doch viel höher sein als an den Ausfallenden.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Oktober 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Was macht aber den Vorteil der Sattelstützenkupplung aus (Im Vgl. zur HR-Kupplung an einem Hardtail)?
> 
> Die einwirkenden Kräfte auf die Kupplung sollten doch viel höher sein als an den Ausfallenden.



- Unabhängigkeit von der Form der Ausfallenden.
- Auch bei Hinterbauten mit Steckachse noch verwendbar

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand was zu dem Aevon Uno 100 sagen ? Hat den jemand  ?

Ach.......ja, ungefedert  ............übersehen  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (5. Oktober 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Was macht aber den Vorteil der Sattelstützenkupplung aus (Im Vgl. zur HR-Kupplung an einem Hardtail)?


HR-Kupplung an einem Hardtail ist ja auch ok (Ausnahme: man kann nicht an Ort und Stelle wenden)

Am Fully ist's ja anders: 
Kupplung an der Sattelstütze = kein Gewicht an das gefederte Hinterrad = Federung am Hinterrad funktioniert weiter, trotz hohe Beladung des Anhängers.
Die meisten Rahmen sind freigegeben für ein Fahrergewicht über 140kg.



FIRMtech schrieb:


> Die einwirkenden Kräfte auf die Kupplung sollten doch viel höher sein als an den Ausfallenden.



Kannst Du das ein bisschen ausweiten?
Gruessle,
Georges


----------



## gfx (5. Oktober 2011)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> wenn du eh nur weniger wie 25 Kilo mitschleppen willst ist der Anhänger eine unnötige Anschaffung für dich. Natürlich nur meine Meinung...



Es sei denn, Du möchtest mit einem Fully unterwegs sein, damit Du vom Zeltplatz aus die Trails geniessen kannst.

Schöna Gruess

G.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Du möchtest mit einem Fully unterwegs sein, damit Du vom Zeltplatz aus die Trails geniessen kannst.
> 
> Schöna Gruess
> 
> G.



Auch dann brauchst du für weniger wie 25 Kilo keinen Anhänger. Dann genügen Lowrider und Sattelstützenheckträger + Rucksack.

Aber genau was du ansprichst hat mich am Aevon ein bissel gestört. Allerdings hab ich dann einfach eine andere Sattelstütze mitgeschleppt bei der letzten Tour in Slowenien/Italien.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Oktober 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Was macht aber den Vorteil der Sattelstützenkupplung aus (Im Vgl. zur HR-Kupplung an einem Hardtail)?
> 
> Die einwirkenden Kräfte auf die Kupplung sollten doch viel höher sein als an den Ausfallenden.



Wiegetritt fast kein Problem.

Und mir ganz wichtig, ich kann über den Anhänger nun das Bike abstellen. Das ging mit dem Monoporter leider garnicht.

Das Bike steht nicht an dem Geländer.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Oktober 2011)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Auch dann brauchst du für weniger wie 25 Kilo keinen Anhänger. Dann genügen Lowrider und Sattelstützenheckträger + Rucksack.
> 
> Aber genau was du ansprichst hat mich am Aevon ein bissel gestört. Allerdings hab ich dann einfach eine andere Sattelstütze mitgeschleppt bei der letzten Tour in Slowenien/Italien.



Rucksack mag nicht jeder. Ich z.B. gar überhaupt nicht sobald schwerer als 3 kg.
Den Anhänger merk ich praktisch nicht ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Oktober 2011)

So sehe ich das auch !.................und die Angabe von 25 kg ist ja nur beispielhaft und soll sicher keine Begrenzung sein.   
Darüber war mein alter Bob coz jedoch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen und meist nicht mehr leicht zu bewegen...........


----------



## gfx (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch... Geschweige davon: Zelt, Kocher, Matte, Schlafsack, Nahrung etc auf einem Lowrider/Gepäckträger? wie schwer ist der Lowrider u Gepäckträger?
Last but Not least: lieber die last aus drei Räder verteilt

Gruss

G.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Oktober 2011)

Die weniger 25 Kilo wurden einige Beiträge vorher als Argument aufgeführt sich evtl. für einen Ibex zu entscheiden _Wenn ich also eher leichtes Gelände fahre bis 25 kg ist der Ibex kein Fehler ?_
Ich persönlich mag ja auch keinen Rucksack auf langen Touren, aber bevor sich jemand einen falschen Anhänger kauft weil das Geld noch nicht reicht dann kann man auch mal mit dem Rucksack und einem Lowrider vom Kumpel los fahren und sich ein Jahr später seinen Wunschanhänger kaufen.  

Ich habe für mich so ziemlich alle Varianten durch und das hat viel Kapital unnötig verschlungen. 
Das Gespann GW und Aevon haben/machen mir aber bis jetzt am meisten spaß. 

Können ja ein MTB-Anhängertreffen veranstalten. Würde gerne mal mehr vergleich haben und das live im Gelände. Gerne auch im Winter, ich bekomme auch die Winterausrüstung auf/in den Anhänger


----------



## gfx (5. Oktober 2011)

Punkt für Dich! ;-)


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Oktober 2011)

Was mich persönlich bei Aevon stören würde: Aluhülse auf Alu-Sattelstange. Das kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (6. Oktober 2011)

Meines Wissens nach ist die Kupplung aus Polymer-etwas: also kein Alu!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt. 
Allerdings muss man die Sattelstütze wirklich als Verschleißteil einstufen. Daraus machen aber fast alle Hersteller mit einem solchen System kein Geheimnis.


----------



## FIRMtech (6. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Unvereinbarkeit mit Steckachsen sehe ich ein.

Wenn ich allerdings die Wahl zwischen ToutTerrain Mule und den Aevons hätte, würde ich den Mule wählen. Bei dem scheint mir mehr Freiraum zwischen Hinterrad und Anhängerkupplung zu sein - speziell beim Überfahren von Kuppen.

Das nach außen kippen des Monoporters in engen Kurven ist schon doof, auch dass ich noch keinen perfekten Ständer habe finden können. Aber um wieviel enger nimmt ein Mule / Aevon eine Kurve (verminderter Kurvenradius, da der Zugpunkt Sattelstütze schon einige Zentimeter eher die Kurve beschreibt als es das Hinterrad tut)?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. Oktober 2011)

Also mit dem Aevon oder Mule ist es wie mit einem LKW, das Zugfahrzeug bestimmt den Radius. Nachteil der Anhänger kürzt ab und folgt nicht, er schneidet also die Kurve.

Beim Monoporter (nur über den kann ich es genau sagen) geht es bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt dann kippt er, was zu sehr blöden Situationen beim Wenden führen kann. Allerdings muss ich sagen das mir dies nur beim schieben passiert ist und bei der normalen Fahrt habe ich so einen engen Radius nicht nehmen müssen.

Ich würde also sagen bei einer 180 Grad Wende ist der Aevon oder ähnliche Systeme im Vorteil. 

Bei einer 90 Grad Abbiegung ist der Monoporter klar im Vorteil.

Aber auch hier muss ich ganz klar sagen das die Aussage beim Monoporter nur für leichte Zuladung (bis ca.20Kilo) und vor allem flache Zuladung gilt. Bei ca. 30 Kilo und dann die Monoportertasche bis oben voll kann man von gutem Fahrverhalten nicht reden.

Bei dem Aevon musste ich mich Bremsen. Man lädt zu und lädt zu ohne sich Gedanken zu machen was das Zeug wiegt.

Das mit der Luft zwischen Hinterrad und Anhänger habe ich weiter oben ja schon mal beschrieben. Bin mal gespannt wie ich nächstes Jahr mit dem 29er und meinem Anhängern zurecht komme und ob die Anhängerhersteller da die Lösungen schnon parat haben.


----------



## gfx (6. Oktober 2011)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Allerdings muss man die Sattelstütze wirklich als Verschleißteil einstufen. Daraus machen aber fast alle Hersteller mit einem solchen System kein Geheimnis.



Auch da gibt's wohl ne Lösung (wenn die Sattelstütze nicht zu dick ist): Halterung mit 34.2mm Innendurchmesser und durchgehende Hülse fräsen.

Oder Wechsel-Sattelstütze ;-)


----------



## gfx (6. Oktober 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings die Wahl zwischen ToutTerrain Mule und den Aevons hätte, würde ich den Mule wählen. Bei dem scheint mir mehr Freiraum zwischen Hinterrad und Anhängerkupplung zu sein - speziell beim Überfahren von Kuppen.



Auch mit der neueren Version? Ich hab's Live gesehen: Die Kuppen müssten dann ziemlich stark sein...


----------



## mountain 31 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön das hier mal Leben in den Faden kommt und ein paar Leute mit Erfahrung! Bei mir steht auch ne Anschaffung an, meine Favoriten bis jetzt sind tatsächlich Mule oder Aevon. Zugmaschine: Rize 4 lefty

Völlig unerfahren möchte ich nächstes Jahr meine erste Radreise angehen.

Komme dann noch mal mit ein paar spezielleren Fragen auf euch zurück!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> Auch mit der neueren Version? Ich hab's Live gesehen: Die Kuppen müssten dann ziemlich stark sein...



Für 2011 wurde die Deichsel um 6cm verlängert, bei allen Modellen. Kuppen sollten so wirklich kein Problem mehr sein... 

Btw: Das mit der Kupplung schaut echt wie Kunststoff aus, sowas wie Delrin. Sieht man gut auf dem einen Bild hier: http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/?p=11&lang=de


Und nochmals fürs Protokoll: Was sagen die Aevon-Besitzer zum Thema Bremsverhalten?


----------



## gfx (7. Oktober 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das hier mal Leben in den Faden kommt und ein paar Leute mit Erfahrung! Bei mir steht auch ne Anschaffung an, meine Favoriten bis jetzt sind tatsächlich Mule oder Aevon. Zugmaschine: Rize 4 lefty
> 
> Völlig unerfahren möchte ich nächstes Jahr meine erste Radreise angehen.
> 
> Komme dann noch mal mit ein paar spezielleren Fragen auf euch zurück!



Je nachdem was Du für eine Reise vor hast: Ist ein gefedertes Pferd das richtige Reitgefährt? 
Wir wissen alle, dass alles Vor- und Nachteile hat. Und ich bin weder Pro- oder Contra-Anhänger. Habe ersteres in Chile und zweites in Australien erlebt.
Je nachdem, wo man fährt und ob man alleine ist, kann man sich auch überlegen:
- übernachte ich am Abend manchmal im Hotel oder in einem Haus?
- was mache ich dann mit dem Gefährt? Bringe ich es ins Zimmer hoch?
- bringe ich zuerst das Fahrrad oder der Anhänger hoch? (wird während ich oben bin, das andere Teil geklaut?)
-Muss ich Flüsse oder überqueren (ohne Brücken)
Ein Rad kann sich mit einem kurzen Kraftakt samt Taschen bewegen - ohne den Anhänger zu hinterlassen.

Einfach als Hinweis. Kommt wirklich auf die Situation drauf an und ist nicht als Dogma zu betrachten.

Gruessle, Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (7. Oktober 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das hier mal Leben in den Faden kommt und ein paar Leute mit Erfahrung! Bei mir steht auch ne Anschaffung an, meine Favoriten bis jetzt sind tatsächlich Mule oder Aevon. Zugmaschine: Rize 4 lefty
> 
> Völlig unerfahren möchte ich nächstes Jahr meine erste Radreise angehen.
> 
> Komme dann noch mal mit ein paar spezielleren Fragen auf euch zurück!



Das sehe ich auch so und möchte das auch im kommenden jahr angehen   
Sehr interessanter Thread !


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Für 2011 wurde die Deichsel um 6cm verlängert, bei allen Modellen. Kuppen sollten so wirklich kein Problem mehr sein...
> 
> Und nochmals fürs Protokoll: Was sagen die Aevon-Besitzer zum Thema Bremsverhalten?



Hast du eine Ahnung ob die Deichsel am Anhänger verlängert wurde oder das letzte Steck-Teilstück der Deichsel. Wäre ja super dann könnte ich für "kleines" Geld den Anhänger umbauen.

Bremsverhalten...auch hier wieder Vergleich Mono vrs. Aevon

Der Monoporter hat beim Bremsen fast keine Schwächen bis auf die Extremsituation wenn das Hinterrad vom Bike richtig wegrutscht bei einer Vollbremsung. Dann kommt es zu dem gleichen Aspekt wie bei einer engen Wende nur diesmal mit mehr Schwung. Dies führt zum Sturz oder dazu das die Deichsel aus der Halterung flutscht. Einmal erlebt und froh gewesen das die Deichsel anscheinend so ausgelegt ist das sie bei einer gewissen Lasteinwirkung aus der Halterung springt. Sonst hatte ich aber nie Probleme oder Bremseinflüsse auf die man sich nicht hätte einstellen können.

Der Aevon hat mich wie der Mono auch sofort überzeugt. Die Argumente in den Foren das er zu sehr an der Sattelstütze drückt hätte damals beinahe meine Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst. Spurtreu und ohne große Probleme habe ich die ersten Testkilometer bewältigt. Auf der letzten Tour von Slowenien nach Italien hätte es mich dann aber doch beinahe zerlegt.

Gefälle ca. 16% auf einer einsamen Waldstraße, Last im Anhänger wohl so um die 50 Kilo, Geschwindigkeit ca. 55 km/h, ich stehe auf den Pedalen und GW in Downhillposition...Traktor von rechts aus dem Waldweg, Vollbremsung eingeleitet und das Hinterrad hebt ab. Nur noch auf dem Vorderrad bremsend geht es Richtung Traktor und das obwohl ich mein gesamtes Gewicht sofort voll hinter den Sattel gebracht habe. Und ich bin kein leichtes Bauchvieh...

Der Anhänger hat mich also in dieser Situation wirklich ausgehebelt. Habe mich danach natürlich mit diversen Probevollbremsungen erneut an diese Situation rangetestet aber das Hinterrad hat sitzend nicht erneut abgehoben. Bleibt festzuhalten das ich bei normalen Geschwindigkeiten keinerlei Probleme hatte. 

Insgesamt würde ich sagen das man bei beiden Systemen einfach nur ein bissel Zeit braucht um sich daran zu gewöhnen. Danach fährt/bremst man automatisch entsprechend.

Im Gelände hab ich bis jetzt nur den Monoporter richtig gefordert und hatte nie Probleme was das Bremsen angeht.

Den Aevon habe ich noch nicht über richtige Singletrails geprügelt.

Den Monoporter habe ich knappe 10.000-12.000 Kilometer genutzt. Würde ich ihn mir wieder kaufen? Jein, je nach Ziel und Einsatzzweck nicht für eine Welttour.

Den Aevon habe ich erst knappe 4.000 Kilometer. Würde ich ihn mir wieder kaufen? Bis jetzt ja.

Den BobYak hatte ich knappe 1.000 Kilometer. Würde ich ihn wieder kaufen? Ja wenn es eine Welttour wäre. Nein für kurze Touren. (damals gab es nur die Auswahl Yak/Mono und nur die Yaks als gebrauchte ohne Federung)

Gruß


----------



## gfx (7. Oktober 2011)

Tiptop Bericht!

An die Langreisenden: solltet Ihr mal auf Sand stossen und zum Schieben gezwungen werdet, nehmt bitte ein Seil und zieht damit den Anhänger (zB über schulter). Ich habe im Norden Chiles damals mein Ti-Rahmen mit Glasfaser und Polyester reparieren müssen :-(


Gruß
Georges


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Oktober 2011)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung ob die Deichsel am Anhänger verlängert wurde oder das letzte Steck-Teilstück der Deichsel. Wäre ja super dann könnte ich für "kleines" Geld den Anhänger umbauen.



Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich hab nur in einem News-Beitrag vom Dezember gelesen, daß Aevon das für die Modelle 2011 geändert hat...

Und danke für den Bericht! Ich denke mal, in der einen Situation da war es ne Reflexbremsung - und da zieht man eh unbewußt stärker & schneller am Hebel als bei einer Testbremsung. Merk ich ja schon bei meinem Stadt-MTB, wenn da schon im Sitzen & auf Asphalt das Hinterrad blockiert (Dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung aufs Vorderrad)...


----------



## gfx (8. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> ....
> Oder Wechsel-Sattelstütze ;-)



So ein Schmarn: Wechsel-Sattelstütze = entweder Sattel auch wechseln *Fummel* oder eine zweite Kombination Sattel-Sattelstütze mitschleppen. 
Und wenn eine Remote-Teleskop-Sattelstütze dabei ist, dann geht's gar nicht zum Schnellwechseln. 

Deswegen: Hülse machen oder damit leben, dass man die Stütze irgendwann austauscht...



Gruassle

G. 

PS: Nein, bin keine gespaltene Persönlichkeit. Der andere in meinem Kopf hat nur nicht zu Ende gedacht *lach*


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Oktober 2011)

gfx schrieb:


> So ein Schmarn: Wechsel-Sattelstütze = entweder Sattel auch wechseln *Fummel* oder eine zweite Kombination Sattel-Sattelstütze mitschleppen.
> Und wenn eine Remote-Teleskop-Sattelstütze dabei ist, dann geht's gar nicht zum Schnellwechseln.
> 
> Deswegen: Hülse machen oder damit leben, dass man die Stütze irgendwann austauscht...



Beim Fully Klemme ich die Kupplung des MULE nicht auf der Sattelstütze sondern auf dem Sitzrohr. Dann geht auch eine Vario-Stütze.

Den Aevon hab ich deswegen bei der Kaufentscheidung aussortiert.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (8. Oktober 2011)

Hab bei mir nachgemessen: der  Aevon sollte trotz Varia passen. Und wenn ein paar mm fehlen, dann wird "verändert" ;-)


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Oktober 2011)

Also auf der Slowenientour hatte ich wirklich einen Extrasatz Sattel+Stütze dabei. 
So hatte ich meinen Tourensattel und meinen schmalen Geländesattel dabei.

Hier mal eine schön Grundübersicht der Anhänger über die wir hier schreiben.

http://fahrradanhaenger-freiburg.de/index.php?w2=info_gepaeck&menue=ainf#einrad

und hier mal noch ein ganz anderes Anhängersystem...


----------



## weltbaum (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

kann man die 26"-Version des Bob Yak auch an einem 28"-Zöller (Rennrad) fahren? Oder ist diese Schwinge da erheblich kürzer? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da wirklich gravierende Untersachiede gibt. Und an der 26"er könnte ich gebraucht rankommen => günstig.

Liebe Grüße, Marc


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Oktober 2011)

weltbaum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man die 26"-Version des Bob Yak auch an einem 28"-Zöller (Rennrad) fahren? Oder ist diese Schwinge da erheblich kürzer? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da wirklich gravierende Untersachiede gibt. Und an der 26"er könnte ich gebraucht rankommen => günstig.
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Marc



An einem Rennrad bis 25mm (25x622) Reifenbreite geht das noch. Sobald Reifen größer 25mm oder Schutzbleche im Spiel sind ist die 28'' Yak Gabel Pflicht.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## waschi (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte diesen Thread nochmal aufwÃ¤rmen. Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mit einen Bob Yak zu kaufen. Momentan habe ich einen billigen Ebay-China-Nachbau, den ich mal Testweise fÃ¼r 35â¬ erstanden habe. Vom Fahrverhalten her ganz in Ordnung um ein GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r das ganze zu bekommen.
Einsatzbereich ist am Reisetandem um die Achslast zu senken fÃ¼r die kommende 3monatige Tour.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Welche Einbaubreite hat das Laufrad im Bob Yak? Ich wÃ¼rde dort gerne einen Nabendynamo einbauen um ein BUMM E-Werk anzuschlieÃen. Oder meint ihr das macht keinen Sinn? 
GruÃ und danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2012)

Hallo waschi!

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das Rad im Yak eine Einbaubreite von 100mm hat, also wie jedes klassische Vorderrad. Hast du dein jetziges mal vermessen?
Die Idee an sich ist sicher nicht verkehrt, schließlich gibt es auch Einbauten von E-Motoren an dieser Stelle. MMn spricht da sehr viel weniger gegen einen Nabendynamo!  Außerdem entfällt das Mitschleppen von Ersatzakkus/Batterien.
Problematisch könnte aber das Einspeichen sein. Durch den hohen Flansch würden bei klassischer 3fach-Kreuzung die Nippel zu schräg stehen und das Rad, zumal bei hoher Belastung, könnte schneller den Geist aufgeben. 2fach-Kreuzung ist hier also ratsam!


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. April 2012)

Hallo,

Einbaubreite ist 100mm. Die YAK-Laufräder sind normal radial eingespeicht.

Hab auch schon mal Laufräder mit 1-fach-Kreuzung für den Yak aufgebaut.
Problem könnte hier eher sein die passende Felge / Speichen aufzutreiben.

Bezüglich den 16'' Felgen / Speichen etc. kannst Du bei www.pedalkraft.de nachfragen. Ist in diesem Bereich ein sehr kompetenter Laden der dir die Teile dann auch passend einspeicht.

Mein Tipp :  Felge Alex DM24 + Son Delux.
Die Kombi ist nicht ganz billig, der Delux sollte aber gut mit den 16'' Laufrädern harmonieren.

Die Shimano Nabendynamos könnten für die 16'' Felge fast schon etwas groß sein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## BornBad (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Trucker, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr in der Kombination Surly Karate Monkey/Ogre und einem Trailer wie den Chariots Probleme seht

Das Ausfallende ist nach hinten offen, hält da der Schnellspanner den Anhänger?
Alternativ könnte man die Kupplung evtl auch an dem Loch anbringen, dass für die Surly-Trailer gedacht ist.

Ich würde gerne ein Surly Ogre aufbauen, es muss aber für die nahe Zukunft gerüstet sein.


----------



## schmadde (3. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp :  Felge Alex DM24 + Son Delux.
> Die Kombi ist nicht ganz billig, der Delux sollte aber gut mit den 16'' Laufrädern harmonieren.


Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich nicht grade einen Dynamo wie den Delux nehmen, der nichtmal im 28" Rad genügend Energie liefert, um ne Zulassung für normale Lampen zu bekommen. 

In einem 16" Rad wird die Energieausbeute nur bei hoher Geschwindigkeit einigermassen ausreichend sein. Dann wäre da noch die Frage wo man derart kurze Speichen herbekommt. Ich würde es lassen. Warum den Dynamo nicht ins Tandem bauen? Meist fährt man tagsüber und kann da irgendwelche Sachen laden und im Tunnel hat man zu allem Überfluss auch noch Licht.


----------



## OEMcomputer (3. Mai 2012)

Je kleiner das Rad, desto schneller dreht sich die Nabe bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit.
Das Problem mit normalen Nabendynamos in kleinen Laufrädern ist, dass sie eher zu viel Spannung liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmadde (3. Mai 2012)

Da hast Du allerdings recht. Bleibt noch das Problem solche Speichen zu bekommen. Die sind schon im Original-Rad seeehr kurz und vermutlich eine Spezialanfertigung.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Mai 2012)

Bei 2facher Kreuzung könnten sie etwas länger ausfallen oder man sucht einen Radladen auf, der die Speichen mit einer Maschine beliebig kürzen und ein neues Gewinde aufdrehen kann.


----------



## waschi (3. Mai 2012)

schmadde schrieb:


> ... Warum den Dynamo nicht ins Tandem bauen? ....


Das Problem ist, dass wir vorne eine Suntour Duro mit Steckachse fahren. Die ich auf Grund der Steifigkeit auch nicht missen möchte.
Wie ist das denn mit der Speichenlänge bewegt man sich da echt in so kaum lieferbaren Bereichen? Dann würde das ganze schon wieder weniger Sinn machen. Bedenkt man die Ersatzteilversorgung, sollte man doch mal einen Speichenbruch erleiden.
Noch eine andere Frage, wie macht ihr das mit dem Bob Yak im Flugzeug? Abgesehen von der Möglichkeit den zusammen mit dem Fahrrad einzupacken?
Das fällt bei uns aus, weil Tandem mit Verpackung schon 32kg sind.


----------



## schmadde (3. Mai 2012)

waschi schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit der Speichenlänge bewegt man sich da echt in so kaum lieferbaren Bereichen? Dann würde das ganze schon wieder weniger Sinn machen. Bedenkt man die Ersatzteilversorgung, sollte man doch mal einen Speichenbruch erleiden.


Schon Speichen für eine Rohloff im 26" Rad sind oft so kurz dass man hier nur spezielle Speichen nehmen kann. Ich denke die Versorgung von Speichen schon für ein normales 16" Rad ist nicht unbedingt überall gewährleistet. 

Wegen Flugzeugtransport: Der Yak ist doch klein und leicht genug, dass man das schon als normales Gepäck aufgeben kann (mit Tasche zusammen und Rad demontiert, evtl. noch umverpackt). Das Tandem muss ja wohl eh als Sperrgepäck reisen.


----------



## goegolo (3. Mai 2012)

@waschi: Wenn der Hänger noch nicht gekauft wurde schaut Euch den Extrawheel an. Es kann jedes beliebige 26 oder 28er Laufrad verbaut werden, ein Nabendynamo passt dementsprechend auch hinein.


----------



## schmadde (4. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> schaut Euch den Extrawheel an.


Ich selbst hab nur den Yak und kann deshalb zum Extrawheel keine Erfahrungen beisteuern. Der Yak fährt sich aber sensationell gut, man merkt kaum, dass man den hinten dran hat und auch bei 40 Sachen und bergab um die Kurve fährt er sich sehr angenehm. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass sich dieses Extra-Rad mit höherem Schwerpunkt, kürzerem Radstand und ohne stabilen Rahmen ähnlich gut fährt. 

Ich habe mal geschaut, Spezialspeichen ab 106mm gibts wohl bei Pedalkraft, der Laden selbst ist IMHO empfehlenswert. Wenn Du Angst vor Speichenbruch hast, nimm einfach eine Handvoll Ersatzspeichen mit.


----------



## waschi (4. Mai 2012)

Das Extrawheel kannte ich schon. Habe aber auch schon viel schlechtes gelesen. Außerdem passt es nicht zu dem was ich mir von einem Anhänger erwarte. Ich möchte bei unserem Tandemgespann ja nicht mehr mitnehmen. Irgendwie muss das ganze ja auch den Berg rauf. Es geht mir viel mehr um die Lastverteilung nach Unten, damit sich das Gefährt sicherer fährt. Deswegen habe ich mir ja auch diesen billigen Nachbau zu Testzwecken gekauft.
Das mit dem Dynamo muss ich mir auf jeden Fall überlegen. Die ganze Angelegenheit mit Dynamo und E-Werk schlägt dann ja locker nochmal mit 150-200 zu buche. Ich weiß noch nicht ob es mir das wert ist.
Mal an die Bob Yak Fahrer:
Ist der aufgezogende Reifen für 5000km am Stück gut oder sollte man sich da nach ner alternative umschauen?
Habt ihr die Orginal Bob Yak Tasche in gebrauch oder sollte ich den Anhänger lieber ohne Tasche kaufen und mir nen Ortlieb Rack Pack L oder XL besorgen? Ich habe von dieser Variante an zahlreichen stellen gelesen, weiß sie aber nicht zu bewerten.


----------



## goegolo (4. Mai 2012)

schmadde schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab nur den Yak und kann deshalb zum Extrawheel keine Erfahrungen beisteuern. Der Yak fährt sich aber sensationell gut, man merkt kaum, dass man den hinten dran hat und auch bei 40 Sachen und bergab um die Kurve fährt er sich sehr angenehm. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass sich dieses Extra-Rad mit höherem Schwerpunkt, kürzerem Radstand und ohne stabilen Rahmen ähnlich gut fährt. ...




Der Schwerpunkt liegt unter der Nabe, so dass sich das Teil ebenfalls absolut neutral fährt und relativ geländegängig ist. Den kürzeren Radstand sehe ich hierbei neben dem geringeren Eigengewicht als Vorteil. Für Bierkästen taugt der Hänger natürlich nicht und es muss auf eine halbwegs ausgeglichene Verteilung des Gewichts geachtet werden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Mai 2012)

Carry Freedom Y-Frame, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen: kann mich einfach nicht zwischen S und L entscheiden (es sollte einen M geben!!). Einsatzgebiet Mehrtagestouren mit der Familie. Laut Webseite der Herrstellers, sollte nur für S die Ortlieb Tasche L (~45 Liter), und für L die Tasche L passen (90 Liter).

Wenn ich mir aber die Dimensionen anschaue, müsste die XL Tasche auch auf den kleinen Frame passen. Zudem dann auch noch ein Tauchsack mit Zelt, Schlafsäcken und Windeln oben drauf? Oder wird das dann zu viel?

Zudem, könnte man eigentlich auf die Platte verzichten, wenn man so eine Tasche nimmt. Vielleicht ein paar Seile noch unten verspannen? Ist ja ganz schön schwer die Platte. Soll schließlich von meiner Frau gezogen werden. Der L ist einfach einen Tick zu groß/breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmadde (4. Mai 2012)

Die Frage mit der Tasche stelle ich mir auch gerade. Wir haben den Yak ohne Tasche bekommen wollen aber eine nachrüsten.

Der Reifen ist eher nix dolles. Aber Panne hatte ich auch noch keine. Langstreckenerfahrungen müssen andere liefern, ich nutze den Trailer recht selten.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Mai 2012)

schmadde schrieb:


> Da hast Du allerdings recht. Bleibt noch das Problem solche Speichen zu bekommen. Die sind schon im Original-Rad seeehr kurz und vermutlich eine Spezialanfertigung.



Bekommst Du alles bei Pedalkraft.
Ich würde es dann dort auch einspeichen lassen oder die passende Speichenlänge für die Naben/Felgenkombi beipacken lassen.

Mein Lieblingslaufrad für den Yak/Ibex hatte eine Alex DM24 Felge, 24 Loch und einen 2.125er Conti Reifen.
Diese Kombi war rel. leicht, superstabil und wesentlich hochwertiger als das billig Original-Laufrad des BOB.












Das würde auch gut mit dem kleinen SON Nabendynamo aussehen.

Die 16'' bzw. 20'' Räder sind wesentlich stabiler als die asymmetrisch aufgebauten Räder deines Bikes.

Speichenbruch hatte ich bislang bei den Hängern noch nie, obwohl ich schon knapp 12 Jahre mit verschiedensten Hängern (yak, ibex, monoporter, vitelli camping, tout terrain mule) unterwegs bin.
Die Stromerzeugung für das GPS übernimmt bei unserem Tandem der Nabendynamo in Verbindung mit dem Kraftwerk/Pufferakku von Busch und Müller.






So ein Reifen am Anhänger muss auch keine Antriebs- und Bremskräfte aufnehmen. Von daher kann man das Thema 'Speichenbruch am Hänger' getrost abhaken.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (5. Mai 2012)

Hi @ll

Mal eine andere Sichtweise zum Thema Strom-Produktion: Die meisten von uns haben auch eine andere Batterie vor derjenigen von Phone/GPS/Laptop/Tablet zu füllen. Und zwar unser Magen mit Nahrung und Wasser.
Ich gehöre nicht zu den Hardcore-Outdoor-Menschen, welche neben dem Radeln/Zelten auch noch Jagen und Fischen ;-)
Deshalb "muss" man immer wieder in bevölkerte Regionen kommen, um die Vorräte aufzufüllen. Mit einem guten Akku (zB http://swissbatteries.com) lassen sich lange, steckdosenfreie Zeiten überbrücken. Hier und dort lässt sich (zB im Auto/LKW, im Hotel, bei der Polizei etc) der Akku wieder aufladen und man ein Grund mehr, mit den Lokalen in Kontakt zu kommen.
Vom Gewicht her sehe ich den Li-Ion Akku im Vorteil. Mit Nabendynamos habe ich wenig Erfahrung. Eine Frage: Sind sie 200% dicht? (Zum Beispiel Salzsee-Überquerung, wenn nass, oder Flussüberquerung?) Wie schwer sind die "guten"?

Wie gesagt: eine Alternative Denkweise... nicht unbedingt die Lösung für jedermanns Probleme...

Schönen Gruss
G.

P.S.: Natürlich kann man sich - je nach Region - auch eine Solarzelle als Alternative überlegen. Bleibt die gleiche Überlegung des Gewichtes der Solarzelle vs ein Zusatzakku, der unter Umständen besser verstaut werden kann.


----------



## schmadde (6. Mai 2012)

Hmm, das wird jetzt etwas off-topic, aber ich finde die Idee reichlicht schräg. Worin besteht jetzt der Vorteil von dem Riesenakku? Der kostet mindestens doppelt soviel, wiegt ungefähr doppelt soviel (bei Radreisen nicht unwichtig), ist nicht wetterfest, hält max 3 Jahre (danach sind die meisten LiIon-Akkus platt), man muss sich drei Stunden irgendwo mit Strom aufhalten bis der Akku voll ist (ich stell mir das lustig vor wie gfx die Polizeiwache aufsucht "guten Tag, Herr Wachtmeister, ich müsste mal eben bei Ihnen für ein paar Stunden meinen Akku laden"). Und dann ist der Akku grade leer wenn man ihn braucht. Da finde ich die Dynamo-Lösung praktischer.


----------



## FIRMtech (6. Mai 2012)

Habe einen Weber Monoporter. Und dieser  macht mir große Probleme (Spiel 0,5 bis 1mm) im Bereich des Gleitlagers am Übergang von der Deichsel zum Rahmenrohr. 

Hat jmd. seinen schon mal zum Rahmenbauer geschafft und an dieser Stelle ein vernünftiges konisches Steuerrohr einbauen lassen, so dass ein 1" bzw. 1 1/8" Zoll A-Head-Steuersatz verbaut werden kann?


----------



## gfx (6. Mai 2012)

Sorry für das off-topic.
Dennoch denke ich, es ist eine Überlegung wert - ohne Anspruch auf "Wahrheit". Jedem das seine... ;-)

@schmadde:
Wie gesagt: eine andere Vision der Dinge.
Ein "Riesenakku" mit 100Wh ist gar nicht so gross, recht flach und lässt sich bei 768g "überall" verstauen (Son Deluxe 395g; Normalnabe 200g). Die ca. +550g empfinde ich nicht als grosses belastenden Gewicht. Und für Liebhaber von "Sondergabeln" (Starrachse, Federgabel etc) auch von Vorteil.

Mein LiOn ist älter als 3 Jahre noch nicht platt und nicht horrend teuer. An die Naben-Fahrer: wie belastbar sind Naben (Flussüberquerungen etc)?

Polizei: In Chile hat's tadellos gepasst. Auch Minenarbeiter waren froh einer Abwechslung. Natürlich setzt man auf Reisen auf gesunden Menschenverstand und fällt nicht mit der Tür ins Haus. Meistens wurde mir neben (mehr oder weniger) wertvollen Strasseninformation auch noch ein Mittagessen (von Suppe bis vier Gänger) gespendet. Ah, und mehrmals auch gleich ein Dach überm Kopf (inkl. warmer Dusche). 

Nun mal ein ganz anderer Aspekt. Die Marktreferenz Son bringt ca. 3W Nennleistung bei 6V (3W/6V = 500mA). Völlig ausreichend für's Licht, einige von uns fahren nun im Ausland nicht (oder seltens) bei Nacht. 
Und bei 5h im Sattel sind's 15Wh (6V), also 3Ah. Gilt natürlich nicht, wenn man zB im Sand schieben muss. 
Dagegen ist die Leistung eines 
...iPads 1&2: ca. 25Wh (6V)
...iPads 3: ca 42Wh
...Phone: ca. 1Wh
...GPS: ca 2-4Wh
...Netbooks: 5-7Wh, jedoch bei 7-14V 
...Laptops: ca. 5-6Wh, jedoch meist bei 18V

Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, dass bei jeder Spannungsumwandlung, Energie in Wärme übergeht (also als "Strom" verloren). Idealerweise ist der Akku (unabhängig wie er geladen wird) tief in der Tasche gelagert, um vor extremen Temperaturen geschützt zu werden (Entladung)

zu den Kosten: Wieviel kostet 'ne Son und ein E-Werk zusammen? ich denke, der Preis ist ziemlich gleich.

Ich möchte niemand bekehren. Jede Variante hat ihre Berechtigung, es kommt einfach drauf an, was man machen will.


P.S.: das E-Werk von Busch und Müller braucht 15km/h für "Ladestrom = Ladegerät"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (8. Mai 2012)

Kann mir das bitte mal jemand von den Vitelli Camping Besitzern nachmessen wie breit der Anhänger bei im an denn Laufräder ist.
Ich habe was mit 72 cm im Netz gefunden, ich weiß aber nicht ob das an den Laufrädern gemessen würde. Ich bilde mir mal ein, dass die Breiteste Stele bei dem Anhänger sich bei denn Laufrädern befindet.


Hat denn Extrawheel schon mal jemand an der Beladungsgrenze gefahren?
In der Bucht steht was von 35Kg und auf der EW Seite was von 30Kg Max Last.
Ich meine 35 Kg wirkt auf mich schon recht gewaltig, wenn ich mir dass Zarte Gerät anschaue.


----------



## Dop (8. Mai 2012)

Das Teil finde ich ja Recht Interessant.

http://www.aiolos.de/index.php?id=731

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riXHMfxUFic"]Test: Aiolos FahrradanhÃ¤nger      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2012)

Dop schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat denn Extrawheel schon mal jemand an der Beladungsgrenze gefahren?
> In der Bucht steht was von 35Kg und auf der EW Seite was von 30Kg Max Last.
> Ich meine 35 Kg wirkt auf mich schon recht gewaltig, wenn ich mir dass Zarte Gerät anschaue.



Habe nicht nachgewogen, aber auf dem Bild oben sind ein 3,1Kg Zelt sowie einiges an Ausrüstung für zwei Personen in den großen 30l Taschen gestaut. Auf den Taschen sind zusätzlich noch zwei Basecamp Thermarestmatten mit jeweils 1,6 Kg gelascht. Vom Gewicht und Fahrverhalten passt gefühlt noch mehr drauf, allerdings ist der Stauraum der limitierende Faktor. Habe kürzlich den zusätzlichen Gepäckträger, der zwischen die Streben montiert wird, geordert in der Hoffnung noch einen Kocher o.ä. transportieren zu können.


----------



## Dop (8. Mai 2012)

@goegolo
Danke für die Info. Nach deiner Schilderung hört sich dass ja nicht unbedingt so an als wenn man da was völlig unkontrollierbares hinter sich her zieht, wenn man denn so voll Packt. 

Fährst du mit Schutzblech auf dem EW, wenn nicht landet was Wasser, Dreck was der EW aufwirbelt bei mir auf dem Rücken. 

Für denn EW wird empfohlen nicht Schneller wie 40 Km/h zu fahren, wie verhält sich den der EW wenn man es dennoch macht? 

Ja der Neue Gepäckträger für denn EW, dass Teil hätten die mal in Montierten zustand zeigen sollen.


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2012)

Dop schrieb:


> @goegolo
> Danke für die Info. Nach deiner Schilderung hört sich dass ja nicht unbedingt so an als wenn man da was völlig unkontrollierbares hinter sich her zieht, wenn man denn so voll Packt.



Definitiv nicht. Im Wiegetritt macht sich so ein Hänger natürlich schon bemerkbar, ansonsten fährt er sich deutlich neutraler als ein zweirädriges Gefährt mit Weberkupplung o.ä.



Dop schrieb:


> Fährst du mit Schutzblech auf dem EW, wenn nicht landet was Wasser, Dreck was der EW aufwirbelt bei mir auf dem Rücken.



Nein, kein Schutzblech. Extremere Regenfahrten habe ich aber noch nicht unternommen. 



Dop schrieb:


> Für denn EW wird empfohlen nicht Schneller wie 40 Km/h zu fahren, wie verhält sich den der EW wenn man es dennoch macht?



Entscheidend für das Fahrverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist die Anpassung des Reifendrucks nach unten. Damit kann wirksam ein Aufschaukeln der Fuhre verhindert werden. Die maximale Reifenbreite liegt zwischen 2.2 und 2.3", je nach Hersteller. Ein Conti MK 2.4 passt im Gegensatz zum 2.2 oder einem RK 2.2 nicht. 



Dop schrieb:


> Ja der Neue Gepäckträger für denn EW, dass Teil hätten die mal in Montierten zustand zeigen sollen.



Wird im Endeffekt wie das Schutzblech befestigt und hat in etwa dessen Form. Ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein Bild, sobald der da ist.


----------



## gfx (8. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> . Die maximale Reifenbreite liegt zwischen 2.2 und 2.3", je nach Hersteller. Ein Conti MK 2.4 passt im Gegensatz zum 2.2 oder einem RK 2.2 nicht.
> .



Ich hatte mal die erste Variante des Extrawheels. Die haben ein SUPER Support.
Wichtig ist die Reifengrösse: ist der Reifen zu breit, streift er bei an der Befestigung, dann löst sie sich ("Sicherheitsvorrichtung"). Besonders beim starken Treten. Kann gut sein, aber auch in die Speichen gelangen. Vor dem Kauf sicher ausprobiern und zwar bei voller Last und berghoch...

Mittlerweile bin ich beim Anhänger, der an der Sattelstütze befestigt wird, gelangt, um mit dem Fully zu fahren. 


Gruss, Georges
P.S.: mit Reifengrösse ist die des Fahrrades gemeint, damit die Kupplung nicht schleift


----------



## Dop (8. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Entscheidend für das Fahrverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist die Anpassung des Reifendrucks nach unten. Damit kann wirksam ein Aufschaukeln der Fuhre verhindert werden. Die maximale Reifenbreite liegt zwischen 2.2 und 2.3", je nach Hersteller. Ein Conti MK 2.4 passt im Gegensatz zum 2.2 oder einem RK 2.2 nicht.



Sooo breite Reifen auf dem EW Fahren, ich dachte da er an so was wie 26x1.4, allein schon wegen dem Gewicht.

Also fängt der EW bei hohem Tempo an zu hoppeln oder hüpfen.


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Dop schrieb:


> Also fängt der EW bei hohem Tempo an zu hoppeln oder hüpfen.



Macht das der Vitelli Camping das auch?
Ich habe gerade auf der Weber Seite Gelesen, was man mit der Kupplung vom Vitelli alles nicht machen sollte.
Ich verstehe das so, dass alles was ganz scharfe Kurven oder Wendemanöver sind vermieden werden sollten.
Sollte man denn ganz enge 180 Grad Spitzkehren garnicht mehr fahren.
Wahrscheinlich komme ich da mit Tandem und Vitelli hinten dran generell nicht mehr in einem rutsch durch.
Auf einer meiner Hausstrecken sind etliche enge Brückenauffahrten so angelegt, dass ich die mit dem Tandem Gerade noch so hoch und um die Ecke komme. Ich kann das ja überhaupt noch nicht einschätzen, was der Vitelli für ein Nachlaufverhalten hat, wenn enge 180grad U-Kehren gefahren werden müssen.


----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2012)

Geschwindigkeit und Anhänger: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bb5XcBnTww&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Off-road bicycle trip with the Aevon trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gewicht, Wende-/Drehkreis und Anhänger:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV9ZZG5n7v4&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Aevon Bicycle Single Wheel Trailer Load-Test - 125Kg!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruss, Georges

(Technik ok, Service/Preisleistung fraglich)


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Ja das Fahrverhalten vom Aevon ist schon sehr fein.
Nur! der ist mir viel zu Teuer und ich brauche weiterhin einen Gepäckträger hinten dran mit denn dazugehörigen Back Rollern, ich weiß nicht ob das noch Geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2012)

Dop schrieb:


> Nur! der ist mir viel zu Teuer




Es gibt auch Alternative... ZB. http://www.tonystrailers.com/singlewheelers/



Dop schrieb:


> ich brauche weiterhin einen Gepäckträger hinten dran mit denn dazugehörigen Back Rollern, ich weiß nicht ob das noch Geht.


Ich würde keine "Sonderlösung" mehr von Aevon erwarten. Backrollern könnten passen, wenn der Gepäckträger nicht zu hoch ist.

Selbstbauen?

Gruss
Georges


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Im grunde wÃ¼rde mir der Aevon UNO 100 Schon reichen und denn gibt es ja ab 400â¬.
Nur! der darf nur 35 Kg Laden und das ist mir eigentlich zu wenig.
Der KIT L 80 hat die gleichen BeschrÃ¤nkung, lÃ¤sst sich aber besser klein machen. Die STD120/100 dÃ¼rfen mehr Laden, Lasen sich aber nicht mehr so klein machen.
Der Vitelli ist schon Top was die 60 Kg Zuladung betrifft.
Beim zerlegen brauch ich nicht mal das GepÃ¤ck abnehmen und dann kann man denn in der Bahn hochkant an die Wand lehnen.
Nur beim Fahren ist der Vitelli wie gesagt sehr breit und hat wohl nicht das ganz so gute Nachlaufverhalten wie ein Extrawheel oder ein Aevon.
Im grunde hat der Vitelli bei mir nur 11cm mehr Breite wie meine vollgestopften Back Roller auf dem GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, nur dass ich den Vitelli eben ein StÃ¼ck-weit hinter mir her ziehe.


----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2012)

Es gibt mEn sehr wenige Anhänger mit Zulassung >35kg. Sogar beim Bob Ibex. Und dennoch hatte ich bei dem lockere 40-50kg drauf (mit umgeschweisste BobGabel). Meist sind Beine, Lunge und besonders Durchhaltewille die Grenze.

Es gibt keine Lösung, die für alle passen. Nur verschiedene Meinungen, Bedürnisse und Ansätze. Habe einen Sattelstützenanhänger testweise von 20" auf 26" Rad umgebaut. Prognose hiess: "lässt sich nicht gut fahren". Habe auf dem HausTrail nix negatives gemerkt, ausser des schönen Brennens in die Oberschenkeln  Nachfragen ergab: es sieht nicht so gut aus, also entscheidet auch Marketing darüber. 

Interessant zum Thema Anhänger, Ein-/Zweirad und Anknüpfungspunkt ist auch dieses Forum:
http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/617357/page/1
Post 616709 ist med schlecht

Gruss
Georges

PS und wieso 26" am Anhänger?
- ersatzfelge im Falle eines Falles
- weniger Reibung, besonders im Sand!! (deutlicher Unterschied als 26" vs 29")
- Umbau so, dass man mit dem Schwerpunkt (Speed, Seitenwind) und die Bodenfreiheit (im Matsch) spielen kann 
- Langlebigkeit der Reifen, nur 26" Ersatzreifen mitzunehmen
Also das Beste (?) aus Bob, Extrawheel, Aevon... Und gemäss Marketing ein Schei$$design. Passt aber zu mir


----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2012)

Und als Alternaive zum Aevon : http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/anhaenger.html
Gruss
Georges


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Das es nicht denn Anhänger gibt, ist wohl richtig und leider so. 
Das Lunge und Beine bestimmen wie schnell es Vorangeht, stimmt wohl auch, aber bei mir auf dem Rad sind vier Beine und Zweilungen im Einsatz. 
Tja das Gewicht von fast 50kg Ausrüstung ist halt da und das soll vom Rad runter auf einen Anhänger.
Auch wen der ein oder andere auf seinen Anhänger mehr drauf packt wie die Hersteller freigeben, möchte ich mich an die Herstelle Limits halten.
Ich glaube es wird der Vitelli Camping, ob wohl ich mächtig Muffen-sausen habe denn hinter mir her zu ziehen.

Der Aevon wäre sicher auch toll, aber ich habe auch nur 3cm Platz an der Sattelstütze.
Das der Extrawheel bei mir als Ersatzteillieferant drinnen kann taugt auch nur bedingt, da ich auf der Zugmaschine Steckachse fahre.


----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2012)

Dop schrieb:


> Das Lunge und Beine bestimmen wie schnell es Vorangeht, stimmt wohl auch, aber bei mir auf dem Rad sind vier Beine und Zweilungen im Einsatz.



Auf meinem Tandem auch... ;-)
Leider war der Hauptmotor bis jetzt noch nicht soweit mit Expeditionsreisen 
Glücklicherweise muss ich "nur" die federsattelstütze ersetzen, dann klappt's. 




Dop schrieb:


> Auch wen der ein oder andere auf seinen Anhänger mehr drauf packt wie die Hersteller freigeben, möchte ich mich an die Herstelle Limits halten.


was sind die Limiten des Hauptrades? ( Dein Gewicht, Zweitmotor, 50kg und Anhänger)



Dop schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird der Vitelli Camping, ob wohl ich mächtig Muffen-sausen habe denn hinter mir her zu ziehen.
> 
> Der Aevon wäre sicher auch toll, aber ich habe auch nur 3cm Platz an der Sattelstütze.



Tja, bleibt die Frage, was mehr Muffen-Sausen gibt: bergab mit Vitteli (Tandem + Ibex + Alpen = 80km/h auf Strasse) oder Aevon-Muffe anpassen.
Oder lassen sich die Strocker-Beine verlängern.




Dop schrieb:


> Das der Extrawheel bei mir als Ersatzteillieferant drinnen kann taugt auch nur bedingt, da ich auf der Zugmaschine Steckachse fahre.



Steckachse mit 26" Felge... In der Not ist man bereit, um zu speichen... Oder gleich eine Steckachse in das Extrawheel einzubauen/einbauen zu lassen 

Gruss

Georges

PS: das vs dass, wen vs wenn... Dann lässt's sich flüssiger lesen...


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Ja stimmt da habe ich garnicht dran gedacht, es gibt wohl Steckachsen wo beides geht.

80 Km/h ist kein Thema für mich, ab 54 km/h setzt von hinten die Mündliche Motorbremse ein und das mit Recht. 
Stoker ist eigentlich ausgewachsen, aber wie gesagt ist der Aevon kein Thema.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo bei meinem Rad das Hersteller Limit ist, da ich nicht mal genau weiß von wem das eigentlich ist. An meiner Kiste steht nichts dran.
Aber plus 270 kg ist definitiv zu viel.


----------



## schmadde (9. Mai 2012)

50 kg Gepäck ist auch für zwei Leute ganz schön viel - das sind 25kg pro Nase plus das Gewicht vom Anhänger. Da kann man nur noch kleine Brötchen backen. Und 270kg Gesamtgewicht (oder ist das noch ohne Rad und Hänger?)  Da würde ich mir nicht nur Gedanken machen, ob ich nen Berg hochfahre, sondern wie ich da heil wieder runterkomme. Ich meine, da mal einen Test von Santana gelesen zu haben wo die eine nicht besonders lange Steigung runtergefahren sind und jede Bremse zum schmelzen gebracht haben bevor sie unten angekommen sind incl. 200mm Discs (und glaube auch einer Gustav-M). Und die hatten nur 200kg auf dem Tandem...


----------



## Dop (9. Mai 2012)

Das ist alles Inklusive, auch das Tandem ist dabei, nur das Gewicht vom Anhänger fehlt noch. 
Leider ist der Vitelli ja auch nicht ganz leicht, aber hier herrscht ja die Meinung, wenn die Fuhre erst mal Läuft soll man das Gewicht ja kaum noch Spüren.
Die 50 kg Gepäck sind ja nicht neu für mich, die Fahre ich schon seit ein paar Jahren Spazieren. 
Was aber neu ist, dass ich meinem Geschundenen Rad diese Belastung nicht mehr zumuten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Mai 2012)

schmadde schrieb:


> 50 kg Gepäck ist auch für zwei Leute ganz schön viel - das sind 25kg pro Nase plus das Gewicht vom Anhänger. Da kann man nur noch kleine Brötchen backen. Und 270kg Gesamtgewicht (oder ist das noch ohne Rad und Hänger?)  Da würde ich mir nicht nur Gedanken machen, ob ich nen Berg hochfahre, sondern wie ich da heil wieder runterkomme. Ich meine, da mal einen Test von Santana gelesen zu haben wo die eine nicht besonders lange Steigung runtergefahren sind und jede Bremse zum schmelzen gebracht haben bevor sie unten angekommen sind incl. 200mm Discs (und glaube auch einer Gustav-M). Und die hatten nur 200kg auf dem Tandem...



Macht schon sinn das Gewicht beim Tandem zu reduzieren.
Wir werden beim nächsten mal auch auf mindestens 10kg verzichten.

Hatten am letzen Wochenende an einer längeren + 12/15% Abfahrt mit abschließender Einbiegung in die Hauptstraße die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Gustl zum Abschluss schon etwas Fading hatte. (ohne dauerbremsen, nur immer mal kurz Tempo reduziert mit beiden Bremsen)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dop (10. Mai 2012)

Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass hier ein ganzer Haufen Tandem Fahrer mit Anhänger Unterwegs sind.
Was habt ihr so an Ausrüstungsgewicht mit dabei?


----------



## Aelpler13 (9. Juni 2012)

Habe mir den Aevon uno 100 gekauft und ziehe diesen mit meinem Rennrad durch die Berge. Bisheriges Fazit: Hammerteil !!! Man merkt den Anhänger kaum (bisher 25 kg geladen), d.h. sehr geringe Steuereinflüsse. Wiegetritt problemlos durchführbar, minimaler Wendekreis, fahren unter Schrittgeschwindigkeit ohne instabil zu weden und Schussfahrten min V max. ohne das die Front nervös wird und zu schlagen beginnt. Das alles war mit dem Bob Ibex nicht möglich!
Bis jetzt bin ich der Meinung das der Aevon sein vieles Geld wert ist.


----------



## Aelpler13 (9. Juni 2012)

Ach noch was: im Gegensatz zum Bob kann man den Aevon problemlos "parken". Ganz ohne Montage eines Ständers oder anlehnen an einer Wand. Einfach das Fahrrad maximal zum Hänger klappen und das Vorderrad am Rahmen des Aevon abstützen. Somit wird es blockiert (wie ne Handbremse ) und nix kann mehr rollen oder gar umkippen.


----------



## Dop (10. Juni 2012)

Preislich spielt der Aevon UNO 100 ja eigentlich in der gleichen Liga wie BOB,Vitelli und co. 
Die meisten hochwertigeren Anhänger pendeln sich ja fast alle bei plus minus 400  ein.
Hab gerade gesehen das der Aevon UNO 100, gegensätzlich zu seinen Schwestern nicht aus Alu sondern aus Stahl gemacht ist.


----------



## Aelpler13 (10. Juni 2012)

Das ist richtig. Finde sogar das der Stahlrahmen  des Uno 100 optisch nicht so "dick aufträgt", da die Rohre nicht oversized sind.
Vom Gewicht ist aber wenig unterschied zu den Alu-Schwestern, da ja die Federung wegfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (10. Juni 2012)

Ob Federung oder auch nicht muss wohl jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Beim UNO 100 muss ich persönlich aber nur zwei drei mal schlucken und bei denn anderen Aevon Modellen bekomme ich permanent keine Luft mehr bezüglich des Preises. 
Na sei es drum angesichts der Fahrleistungen scheinen die Aevon Anhänger ja nicht verkehrt zu sein.
Für mich kommen sie generell nicht in frage, da ich einen Gepäckträger mit Taschen brauche.


----------



## goegolo (10. Juni 2012)

Neigt der Aevon mit einem 16er im Gelände nicht sehr zum holpern?


----------



## Aelpler13 (10. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, war mit dem Uno 100 bin jetzt nur auf Feldweg unterwegs. Nutze mein Rennrad als Zugmaschine, war also eh kein Geländeeinsatz geplant.
Der Händler sagte das ein ungefederter Aevon besser sei als ein gefederter Bob Ibex. Man kann je etwas mit dem Reifendruck "spielen".
Ich bin aber den gefederten Aevon probe gefahren und dabei einige Bordsteine hoch und runter gefahren. War top. Ich denke fürs Gelände gibt es nix besseres als nen gefedertenn Aevon.


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Juni 2012)

ich habe mir den Mule von Tout Terrain gegönnt und bin nach meinen ersten Touren vom Fahrverhalten und der Qualität begeistert.

Da die Standzeit zwischen meinen Touren doch recht hoch ist habe ich mich entschlossen den Anhänger, für Radler die die Investition scheuen, zu vermieten.
Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## Ede (11. Juni 2012)

@Aelpler13
Wie funktioniert das ein- und abkoppeln bei dem Aevon Hänger?
Bleibt da ein Teil der Kupplung an der Sattelstütze?

Grüße Ede


----------



## Aelpler13 (11. Juni 2012)

Ne klassische Kuppling gibt es eigentlich nicht.
Zum an-und abkuppeln muss beim Aevon die Sattelstütze aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen werden, da die Sattelstütze das "Gelenk" für die Drehung um die Hochachse bildet (Gleitlager).
Nachteil: etwas aufwändigeres ankuppeln (dauert halt 10 sec. länger)
Vorteil: max. Bewegungsspielraum um die Hochachse, sieht "sauber" aus, wartungsarm (ab und zu nur mal die Stütze fetten), bombenstabil

Nach dem abkuppeln verbleibt nur ein kleiner Aluring an der Stütze, diesen kan man aber, wenn man pingelich ist, auch noch entfernen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, habe nun 6.000 Kilometer mit meinem Aevon zusammen auf der Straße und den Trails verbracht. Was die Ladung angeht könnt ihr auf den Fotos ja selbst sehen.  Habe hier im Forum ja auch schon Vor und Nachteile der Hängersysteme behandelt.  Bis jetzt ist der Hänger jeden Cent wert und ich würde ihn mir wieder kaufen.

Gruß das Vieh


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Juni 2012)




----------



## subtrail (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo! Suche fÃ¼r den Sommerurlaub noch fix nen AnhÃ¤nger, der zwar gut verarbeitet sein darf, aber nicht 300â¬ kosten soll. Habe mal 2Angebote rausgesucht- kennt jemand denn unterschied zwischen den beiden folgenden Angeboten? (AuÃer den Preis und Taschenfarbe)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-gepaeck-einspuranhaenger/aid:342354

http://www.amazon.de/D-S-Fahrradanh...7U/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1340725109&sr=8-15

der niedrige Preis und die eine schlechte Kundenbewertung machen mich beim amazon Angebot schon vorsichtig, aber ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu dem RoseanhÃ¤nger?!?

GruÃ!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo subtrail!

Ich war nach genau dem Gleichen fÃ¼r den Sommer auf der Suche und habe mir Ã¼ber ebay einen EinradanhÃ¤nger gekauft, der dem von Amazon (hier ein Video[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0eMguzMSmU"]Revolution Cargo Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia] von einem identisch aussehenden) sehr Ã¤hnlich sieht.
Den Preis fÃ¼r den AnhÃ¤nger von Rose finde ich im Vergleich auch zu hoch.
Dann dÃ¼rfte es ja schon das Original sein. 


Mein Eindruck: FÃ¼r um die 50â¬ erhÃ¤lt man schon sehr viel HÃ¤nger fÃ¼rs Geld. 
Die Verarbeitung ist natÃ¼rlich entsprechend, aber keinesfalls mangelhaft. 
Alle SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sind sauber gezogen und der Rahmen ist ordentlich gepulvert.
Negativ bei mir waren Tasche, Reifen und Schlauch. Diese Gummiteile versprÃ¼hten einen unsÃ¤glich derben Geruch, dass sie sofort in die Tonne wanderten. Die Tasche hÃ¤tte einem Regen wohl auch nicht standgehalten (die aus dem Video sieht derber aus!).
Das Laufrad ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, sollte aber schon ein paar Touren halten (vorher am besten erstmal Fett rein!). Die Nabe hat bei mir eine Breite von 85mm, sodass ein einfacher Laufradtausch dank des ungewÃ¶hnlichen NabenmaÃes nicht so einfach mÃ¶glich ist.

Ich selbst lasse die Ausfallenden leicht versetzen, baue mir ein ordentliches Laufrad auf, ersetze Reifen, Schlauch und Tasche ( gegen Bob Yak) und habe dann alles in allem einen ziemlich ordentlichen AnhÃ¤nger fÃ¼r ca. 160â¬.

Hier im Thread war schon zu lesen, dass auch das originale Rad vom Bob Yak nicht so toll sein soll, sodass auch dieses mit der Zeit eines Austauschs bedÃ¼rfte.
Vergleicht man die Kosten insgesamt, komme ich mit meinem (wohl gemerkt faltbaren) AnhÃ¤nger deutlich gÃ¼nstiger davon.


Ich hÃ¤tte im Thread bald eine kurze, bebilderte Schilderung des Originals und des Umbaus gepostet. Jetzt habe ich schon etwas vorgegriffen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen! Wenn du noch Fragen hast, die speziell ich dir beantworten kann, lass es mich wissen!


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gdlerner (26. Juni 2012)

Hi
besser ein Bob Yak used für 200 or extrawheel für 229.I just sold my Bob yak  and now Ia m buying the extrawheel,for heavy stoff I own a carry freedom y large


----------



## subtrail (26. Juni 2012)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd mir die Angebote nochmal etwas genauer angucken./ Thanks for the fast response, I will have to check the several offers with their specs.

Die Naben/ Räder hatte ich auch schon als Schwachpunkt ausgemacht, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass da bei 40kg Last etwa 20kg auf der Nabe liegen. Insofern ist die Belastung nicht vergleichbar wie beim bike selbst. / The hubs seems to be a weak point at first glance. Anyway it should be mentioned that the complete load of 40kg e.g. will be a load of 20kg on the hub. Though its not comparable with a hub mounted in the bike.


Gruß!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Laufrad hast du natürlich absolut Recht! Die geringe originale Einbaubreite ist da im Falle eines Defekts wohl das eigentlich Ärgerliche.

Ich möchte mit dem Bau eines ordentliches Laufrades vor allem erreichen, dass das Gepäck durch einen voluminösen Reifen in Verbindung mit einer breiten Felge und entsprechend geringem Luftdruck  gut gefedert hinter mir her rollt.


----------



## Aelpler13 (26. Juni 2012)

Best solution: Aevon Trailers

Zieht so ein Ding mal probe und ihr werdet Bob Yak & Co. links liegen lassen. Ich liebe meinen Aevon !


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn ich deine Empfehlung allein schon beim Anblick des Aevon durchaus nachvollziehen kann, finde ich den Post dennoch eher weniger hilfreich. Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld/möchte so viel Geld ausgeben für einen, wenn auch guten Anhänger.
Die Hilfestellung sollte sich mMn immer etwas am Post des Hilfesuchenden orientieren.
Ich hoffe, du verstehst mich da nicht falsch. 


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Aelpler13 (26. Juni 2012)

Ups, Schande über mich!  Ich bin aber auch ein Schlipstreter!
Bei mir läuft der Erwerb von Bikes und deren Parts (inkl. Trailer) über die emotionale Ebene, da ich die Erfahrung machen durfte das mir gute und innovative Produkte geile und nachhaltige Erlebnisse bescheren. Und ich habe es von der Kohle her auch nicht so dicke, ich spare eben an anderen Positionen.

Die Eigenschaften des Aevon habe ich einige Posts vorher geschildert und mit dem Ibex verglichen.

Naja, werde mich dann mal aus dieser Diskussion ausklinken.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2012)

Weder bist du jemandem auf den Schlips getreten noch musst du dich aus der Diskussion heraushalten. 
Deine Infos zum Aevon Uno 100 begrüße ich außerdem! 
Ich wollte nur zu bedenken geben, dass vielen das Angebot an Anhängern bekannt ist und man sich im Hinblick auf die nicht geringe Preisdifferenz dann nach einem Kompromiss umschaut, egal _wie_ gut das Topmodell auch sein mag.

Ich bin den Aevon zwar noch nicht gefahren, finde aber in der Theorie eher unschön, dass die Sattelstange das Gelenk bildet.
Den Rumpf des Uno gepaart mit der Deichsel des Monoporters (bei diesem fehlt mir die Reling) stelle ich mir sehr tauglich vor!


----------



## Aelpler13 (26. Juni 2012)

Gut, ich gebe wieder meinen Senf dazu !

Die Sattelstütze als "Gelenk" ist etwas zuviel gesagt. 
"Gleitlager" trifft eher zu, da sich die Bewegung nur um die Hochachse abspielt. Fett auf die Sattelstütze und alles läuft wie geschmiert. Ich habe eine Sattelstütze gesehen die Himalaya-Touren mit dem Aevon bewältigt hat. Da war lediglich die Eloxalschicht etwas abgetragen. Ich denke solange es keine Carbonstütze ist kann man bedenkenlos mit dem Hänger rumkurven.

Ich bin vorher auch nen Hänger mit Achsmontage gefahren. Ich habe es gehasst! Ab 12 kg zum kotzen:kotz:, richtig instabil.
Die Montage an der Sattelstütze oder Sitzrohr bringt enorm viel Stabilität im Wiegetritt, in der Langsamfahrt und bei Passabfahrten per Rennrad mit V max.


----------



## Dop (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe vor kurzem mal ein Tandem Gespann getroffen, den beiden ist ein Anhänger auf Tour fern der Heimat kaputt gegangen. Das war jetzt aber nicht das Teil zum dem subtrail Infos haben möchte. Das war eine echt heiße Geschichte wie die Beiden dann ihr Geraffel zum nächsten Bahnhof Schafen mussten. 
Wenn ein Teil schon vorab nicht al zu dolle Kritiken bekommt, muss man wohl schon mit einer Gewissen art von positiven denken losfahren.
Soll ein Anhänger nur im Radius des Heimatliche Stützpunktes bewegt werden, kommt man wohl auch mit was günstigerem klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann von dem Anhänger den du oben gepostet hast für längere Touren nur abraten. Wie Dop auch schon schrieb, für den Bereich 30km um die Heimat ist er ok.
Der Preis bei Amazon entspricht so ungefähr dem was man von ihm erwarten kann (You get what you pay for-stimmt leider viel zu oft).

Viele Internetshops wie Rose oder auch BOC bieten diesen Anhänger für zwar wesentlich mehr Geld an. Das macht ihn insgesamt aber auch nicht hochwertiger, eigentlich ist es Betrug.

Ich habe den Anhänger den du oben verlinkt hast vor 1,5Jahren mal neu für 35 mit Versand bei Ebay erstanden.
Ich war damals neugierig wie sich ein Einspur-Anhänger fährt und wollte nicht gleich 300 für den Bob hinlegen.
Nachdem ich den Anhänger testweise im Alltag eingesetzt habe, haben ich ihn auch mal für eine Wochenendetour mit Zelt mitgenommen.
Er hat gehalten. Nach 50km musste ich zwar das Bodenblech an einer Stelle mit etwas Kabelbinder fixieren, aber sonst hat er sich nix außer vllt etwas geklapper, zu klagen kommen lassen. 
Ich hab aber auch schon an anderen Stellen gelesen, dass sich der Anhänger nach ca. 1000km an vielen Stellen in wohl gefallen aufgelöst hat.
Mittlerweile habe ich den Bob Yak.
Wenn du also auch mal testen willst schreib mir mal ne PN. Zwei Anhänger brauche ich net.


----------



## FIRMtech (27. Juni 2012)

Aelpler13 schrieb:


> Gut, ich gebe wieder meinen Senf dazu !
> 
> Die Sattelstütze als "Gelenk" ist etwas zuviel gesagt.
> "Gleitlager" trifft eher zu, da sich die Bewegung nur um die Hochachse abspielt. Fett auf die Sattelstütze und alles läuft wie geschmiert. Ich habe eine Sattelstütze gesehen die Himalaya-Touren mit dem Aevon bewältigt hat. Da war lediglich die Eloxalschicht etwas abgetragen. Ich denke solange es keine Carbonstütze ist kann man bedenkenlos mit dem Hänger rumkurven.
> ...



kann dem nur zustimmen. Ich habe mir vor etwas zwei Jahren einen Monoporter gebraucht gekauft und bin nicht zufrieden.
Leider habe ich eines der ersten Modelle bekommen, so dass die Deichsel geweitet werden musste. Zudem ist jetzt das Gleitlager an der Verbindung Deichsel zum Rahmen ausgeschlagen, so dass hier in näherer Zukunft eine Steuerrohr mit 1"-Steuersatz eingeschweißt werden muss. Auch die Beladung wird ab 12 bis 15 kg mehr als heikel. Der Monoporter verwindet sich dann stark.
Was ich allerdings gut finde ist das Befestigungssystem, die Faltbarkeit zum Transport desselben und die Federung. Diese beiden Dinge möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 
Als Denkanstoß kann man wohl sagen, dass die Kupplung ziwschen Hänger und Bike höher liegen muss als der Schwerpunkt des Gepäcks auf dem Hänger. Auch ist die Ein-Rohr-Konstruktion nicht so top, so dass bei mir die Transportfläche nie in Waage liegt, sondern immer nach leicht rechts oder links kippt.
Ich werde wohl zum Toutterrain Mule wechseln und den Monoporter ein wenig mechanisch anpassen.


----------



## subtrail (1. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute! Erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Werd als erstes mal versuchen mit einem solchen 40 Anhänger ein paar km weit zu kommen. Wenns dann vom Fahrverhalten gut läuft und der Anhänger erst später Zicken macht wird ein richtiger gekauft.

Gruß!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juli 2012)

Ich wende mich mit meiner Suchanfrage am besten mal direkt an die User dieses Threads:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer *Bob Yak Tasche*.
Wenn jemand eine gut gebrauchte zu viel hat, bitte PN an mich!

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!
Flo


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. November 2012)

Kann jemand was zu diesem Anhänger schreiben ( Aiolos  , Berlin ?  )


----------



## Bener (4. November 2012)

Altbekanntes Prinzip, neues Design... Vom Fahrverhalten also vermutlich wie die üblichen verdächtigen. Was dann aber das Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist? Ohne mich jetzt informiert zu haben, vermute ich einen recht hohen Preis.

Vermutlich wegen der DT Swiss invisible special triple light-absorbing megaspokes?

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. November 2012)

Der Anhänger fiel mir auf weil er optisch gut zu meinem bevorzugtem Reise MTB passen würde und mir wenig bekannt ist .
Ich hoffte das er auch etwas günstiger als der Aevon ist, aber bei Gefallen und einem gutem Produkt wird das zweitrangig.


----------



## gfx (4. November 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu diesem Anhänger schreiben ( Aiolos  , Berlin ?  )



Auch ich kenne den nicht aus Erfahrung - nur die eine Referenz: Bob Ibex. Habe mittlerweile auf dem Aevon gewechselt, wobei ich dran bin, das 16'' Rad durch ein 26'' zu wechseln.
Grund: Kompatibilität mit Vorderrad bei "Unfall", kleineren Laufwiderstand (Unterschied sicher grösser als bei 26vs29'') und hoffe auf besseres Verhalten im losen Sand. Werde verschiedene Einhäng-Höhen für mehr oder weniger Bodenfreiheit. 

Bin beim Aiolos ein wenig skeptisch, ob die Tasche sich gut auf dem Aiolos stellen lässt und wie die Stabilität (Querkräfte) wirklich sind. Auf jeden Fall soll der Hinterbau des geplanten Rades stabil sein.
Allenfalls könnte dies eine Alternative sein: www.extrawheel.com wobei ich sehr darauf aufpassen würde, dass die Verbindung zum Rad steif ist und genügend Platz zwischen Reifen und "Gabel" hat.

Hope that helps

Gruss, Georges


----------



## gfx (4. November 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Der Anhänger fiel mir auf weil er optisch gut zu meinem bevorzugtem Reise MTB passen würde und mir wenig bekannt ist .
> Ich hoffte das er auch etwas günstiger als der Aevon ist, aber bei Gefallen und einem gutem Produkt wird das zweitrangig.
> ...



1) Ja,bin auch dieser Meinung: lieber teurer, als auf Reise zu bereuen, den "ungeeigneten" Anhänger gewählt zu haben.
2) Ist der "Hund-Aevon"  an einem Carbon-Spezi??

Gruss, G.


----------



## Dop (5. November 2012)

Ich finde diesen Alois Anhänger ein wenig zu teuer, mit Tasche kommen da über 500 zusammen. Er darf zwar über 50Kg Tragen, ob ich das aber der Zugmaschine antun möchte ist die Nächste frage. Ich empfinde die Verbindung zum Fahrrad hin ab einer gewissen last als Problematisch. 
Wenn ich auf das Teil aber nur was um die 30Kg lade, ist dass sicher ein guter Packesel. 
Ich hatte diesen Anhänger eigentlich auf dem Zettel stehen, weil der Super klein zu verstauen ist. 
Die oben genanten gründe haben mich dann aber doch vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem BilliganhÃ¤nger.
Eigentlich kann ichs kurz machen: ziemlicher Schrott!
Ich beschÃ¤ftige mich seit einigen Monaten mit dem Kauf eines ReiseanhÃ¤ngers. Monoporter wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, aber ~300â¬ waren mir zu viel zum Testen (habe keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit ReiseanhÃ¤ngern). Also habe ich mir zum Geburtstag den BilliganhÃ¤nger gewÃ¼nscht. Irgendwann kam dann das Paket und nachdem es ca. eine halbe Stunde ungeÃ¶ffnet (!) im Abstellraum gestanden hat durfte es ganz weit weg in den Schuppen- es stank bestialisch! Ob die Weichmacher in der Tasche daran schuld waren weiÃ ich nicht, es war jedenfalls nicht auszuhalten. Nach dem Geburtstag habe ich das Paket geÃ¶ffnet und wollte den AnhÃ¤nger zusammenbauen, das habe ich dann ziemlich schnell aufgegeben. Jetzt geht das Paket zurÃ¼ck und ich borge mir erstmal einen Monoporter von nem Freund, danach werde ich sehen, ob sich die Investition in einen teuren AnhÃ¤nger lohnt oder ich weiterhin die Packtaschen nutze.

Pluspunkte BilliganhÃ¤nger:

+gÃ¼nstig

Minuspunkte BilliganhÃ¤nger:

-es stinkt!
-Tasche sehr dÃ¼nn (fast wie eine IKEA-Tasche), dÃ¼rfte nicht mehr als einen kurzen Regenschauer Ã¼berstehen
-ungenÃ¼gende Passform der Bauteile (Lenkkopf der Deichsel hat zu viel Spiel)
-Laufradeinbau schwierig (Passform)
-einige Teile sind genietet, der Rand der NietkÃ¶pfe ist teilweise nicht vorhanden, die Verbindung dÃ¼rfte bei Belastung aufgehen
-SchweiÃnÃ¤hte schlecht ausgefÃ¼hrt
-viel Grat an den Teilen, unsauber verarbeitet

Fazit: durchgefallen! Ein Kauf lohnt sich nicht, auch wenn der Preis verlockend ist.

Alex


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Januar 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Billiganhänger.
> Eigentlich kann ichs kurz machen: ziemlicher Schrott!
> Ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Monaten mit dem Kauf eines Reiseanhängers. Monoporter wäre schön, aber ~300 waren mir zu viel zum Testen (habe keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit Reiseanhängern). Also habe ich mir zum Geburtstag den Billiganhänger gewünscht. Irgendwann kam dann das Paket und nachdem es ca. eine halbe Stunde ungeöffnet (!) im Abstellraum gestanden hat durfte es ganz weit weg in den Schuppen- es stank bestialisch! Ob die Weichmacher in der Tasche daran schuld waren weiß ich nicht, es war jedenfalls nicht auszuhalten. Nach dem Geburtstag habe ich das Paket geöffnet und wollte den Anhänger zusammenbauen, das habe ich dann ziemlich schnell aufgegeben. Jetzt geht das Paket zurück und ich borge mir erstmal einen Monoporter von nem Freund, danach werde ich sehen, ob sich die Investition in einen teuren Anhänger lohnt oder ich weiterhin die Packtaschen nutze.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

von welchem Hersteller war den das Geschenk ???
Und zu welchem Ergebnis welcher Hänger es den jetzt werden soll,bist Du gekommen ???
Wenn der Hänger öfters genutzt wird,sollte man echt auf Qualität achten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Januar 2013)

Das war dieser Billig-Anhänger, der von verschiedenen Shops (Amazon, ebay) angeboten wird und um die 50 kostet.
Welchen Anhänger ich mir letztendlich kaufe werden ein paar Tests und das Budget zeigen...
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Juli 2013)

Habe mittlerweile von einem Freund einen Weber Monoporter für kleines Geld kaufen können und die erste Radreise hinter mir. Bin mit unserer 10jährigen Tochter in 4 Tagen 212km durch die Heimat (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) gefahren. 







Tolle Sache, vor allem weils 29er tauglich ist, aber: es muss nachgebessert werden. Mir gefiel nicht so, das die Aufnahmen für die Deichsel um ca. 5cm hinter die Hinterachse montiert werden. Schlauer wäre, die Aufnahmen auf Höhe der bzw. direkt an den Schnellspanner zu montieren. Mal schaun...

Alex


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. Juli 2013)

Auf diese Art wurde eine Sollbruchstelle eingebaut, falls sich mal jemand auf den Anhänger setzt oder du in einen schweren Sturz verwickelt wirst.

Hat mir schon geholfen 

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2013)

Eine andere Variante, leicht modizifiert:

"hoch" mit mehr Federweg






und tief:






2550km und treppentauglich.
Nachteil: Nicht gerade öV-kompatibel... 
Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. Juli 2013)

Kippelt das nicht wie Sau aufgrund des hohen Schwerpunktes weit oberhalb der Naben?


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Juli 2013)

Den Mule kann man wenigstens schnell abkuppeln, ohne dass die Sattelstütze raus muss, bzw. kann man samt Bike auf dem Ständer abstellen.

Ansonsten recht nettes bike 





lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (25. Juli 2013)

@goegolo: Sogar bei 65.8km/h merkte ich den Anhänger kaum. Im Gegenteil: der Anhänger war weniger bemerkbar als der Bob Ibex. Besonders bei Seitenwind/böen oder als ich von LKW überholt wurde. Erstaunlicherweise blieb dann der Anhänger sehr neutral. Als ich mit maximaler Bodenfreiheit fuhr, da war ein kleiner Unterschied zu merken, doch der war nicht störend.
  @Wolfgang: Ja, das stimmt, eine Schnellkupplung fehlt mir noch. Das wird eines der nächsten Projekte. Doch ich möchte den Drehpunkt um die Sattelstütze nicht vermisse. Beim Mule ist es (bitte korrigieren, wenn ich mich irre!) der Drehpunkt hinter und es wird ein "kleiner" Drehmoment in den Rahmen/auf die Sattelstütze induziert. Ich weiss nicht, in wiefern dies auf lange Sicht und bei mehr Gepäck (mein Ziel: Gepäck + 20 Liter Wasser) ein Problem sein könnte. 
Der Ständer (auch ein Projekt) ist nett beim Mule. Gerade wenn man etwas am Hinterrad machen möchte...
Leider hatte ich nicht richtig viel Sand, um das Einsacken des Anhängers zu testen. Doch auf lockere Erde sah es nicht schlecht. Nur ein Typ Schlauch dabei zu haben sowie ein Ersatzhinterrad finde ich sehr angenehm. Das Fahrrad-Hinterrad ist ja das schwächere Glied und der Abrieb ist grösser als am Vorderrad (besonders mit Gepäck) 
G.
P.S.: 80 Kg im Anhänger (Mann als Gepäck) war auf 4km auch kein Problem


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. Juli 2013)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr schon einen Aevon Uni 100 gekauft. Dises Jahr passte endlich zeitlich alles und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in 4 Tagen um den Bodensee gefahren. 
Ich kann nur sagen: Der Hänger ist TOP


----------



## gfx (3. August 2013)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hatte mir letztes Jahr schon einen Aevon Uni 100 gekauft. Dises Jahr passte endlich zeitlich alles und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in 4 Tagen um den Bodensee gefahren.
> Ich kann nur sagen: Der Hänger ist TOP



welchen Ständer hast Du benützt und wie gut funktioniert es?

Sommerlichen Gruss

G.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. August 2013)

gfx schrieb:


> welchen Ständer hast Du benützt und wie gut funktioniert es?
> 
> Sommerlichen Gruss
> 
> G.



Der Ständer ist einer von Cube den ich an das querverstrebte Lochblech montiert hatte.
Funktioniert hatte es nur im Leerzustand, mit der Tasche beladen verbog sich das Blech
Muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## mountain 31 (3. August 2013)

Ich muss leider meinen Mule verkaufen.
Familienvergrösserung zwingt zur Neuplanung!  Er funktioniert prächtig und ist erst ein Jahr alt.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte PN!


----------



## gfx (3. August 2013)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Der Ständer ist einer von Cube den ich an das querverstrebte Lochblech montiert hatte.
> Funktioniert hatte es nur im Leerzustand, mit der Tasche beladen verbog sich das Blech
> Muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.



Danke Deines Feedbacks BlauerSauser.
Ich werde versuchen, etwas in der Richtung wie beim Mule zu basteln: das sieht so aus, als könne man gerade auch als "Service-Stellung" für das Hinterrad benützen.

G.


----------



## nikerider (6. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab mir jetzt den ganzen thread angetan um etwas über die Trailerreifen zu finden, offensichtlich erfolglos 

Mein original 16'' Yak Reifen hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich suche nun nach einem würdigen/besseren Ersatz. Weiß da jemand was?
Sollte definitiv geländefähig sein, also kein slick aber auch einen durchgezogenen Profilteil in der Mitte haben, wie der irginal halt 


Mein Yak folgt mir übrigens schon 2000km über Stock und Stein meistens (je nachdem ob der 10l Kanister voll ist oder nicht) mit um die 30kg. Um die 80-90% offroad und wohl mit der 28''er Gabel ohne Probleme bei Downhills (man gewöhnt sich dran!). Den Lack hab ich jetzt fast rundherum abgeschafft 

Cheers Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (6. August 2013)

nikerider schrieb:


> Mein original 16'' Yak Reifen hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich suche nun nach einem würdigen/besseren Ersatz. Weiß da jemand was?
> Sollte definitiv geländefähig sein, also kein slick aber auch einen durchgezogenen Profilteil in der Mitte haben, wie der irginal halt



Im Kinderanhängerumfeld wird gelegentlich auf die Schwalbe Big Apple in 16 x 2.00 aufgerüstet - vielleicht kein extrem geländefähiger Reifen, aber vielleicht eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## nikerider (6. August 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Im Kinderanhängerumfeld wird gelegentlich auf die Schwalbe Big Apple in 16 x 2.00 aufgerüstet - vielleicht kein extrem geländefähiger Reifen, aber vielleicht eine Überlegung wert?



Ja hab auch schon dran gedacht, ist aber glaube nichts für mich...
Ich brauch was voll geländetaugliches 
Alles was geplant ist ist eigentlich offroad. Das nächste große wird Neuseeland sein 

Cheers Sven


----------



## Pan Tau (6. August 2013)

nikerider schrieb:


> Ich brauch was voll geländetaugliches
> Alles was geplant ist ist eigentlich offroad. Das nächste große wird Neuseeland sein



Na dann kommt wohl doch eher der Mad Mike in 16 x 2.125 von Schwalbe in Frage - der ist auf alle Fälle "voll geländetauglich" ;-)


----------



## nikerider (7. August 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Na dann kommt wohl doch eher der Mad Mike in 16 x 2.125 von Schwalbe in Frage - der ist auf alle Fälle "voll geländetauglich" ;-)



Da fehlt aber der durchgehende Streifen 
Eigentlich könnte man ja Slicks fahren da man weder Brems-, noch Beschleunigungskräfte hat, es ist aber doch nicht so einfach weil man trotzdem noch ein bisschen grip braucht für z.B. Schräglagen. Wäre blöd wenn der trailer da plötzlich ausbricht 

Habe bei Maxxis Conti und Schwalbe geschaut und eigentlich nur den Conti TourRide gefunden...

Was fahrt ihr denn alle für Reifen?

Cheers Sven


----------



## yawg (9. August 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mich gerade etwas eingelesen in diesen Thread. Ich benutze den BOB Yak seit 2003 und inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr so zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Vor kurzem brach der Rahmen oben am Deichsellager, mußte ich schweißen lassen. Auch hat sich der Boden links und rechts gelöst, hab ich mit Tie-Wraps wieder befestigt. Schließlich ist mir der Schnellspanner kaputt gegangen. Beim etwas fester Spannen sagte der knacks und jetzt läßt er sich nicht mehr richtig spannen.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Yak-Schnellspanner rumliegen? Würde ich gerne übernehmen.

Ich habe gesehen daß die neueren Yaks etwas anders aussehen. Gibt's da nennenswerte Verbesserungen (Rahmen, Schnellspanner, Befestigung der Bodenplatte)? Dann würde ich mir den eventuell gebraucht zulegen wollen.

Oder welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Federung wäre schon ganz gut da meiner bei zügiger Fahrweise und schlechter Fahrbahn immer viel springt - ich bevorzuge hart aufgepumpte Reifen wegen weniger Rollwiderstand. Wie haltbar ist die Federung des Ibex? Der Hänger muß nicht unbedingt echt geländetauglich sein, stehe aber nicht so auf die Weber-Kupplung.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## mountain 31 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Jörg, Schau mal was höher dann siehst du das ich meinen Mule abgeben möchte. Vielleicht ist der was für dich?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (10. August 2013)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mich gerade etwas eingelesen in diesen Thread. Ich benutze den BOB Yak seit 2003 und inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr so zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

hatte bislang Yak, Monoporter, Ibex. Übrig geblieben sind Vitelli Camping und der Tout Terrain Mule.

1.) YAK
Die aktuellen Versionen des YAK wurden etwas verstärkt. Das mit dem Bodengitter kann dir allerdings immer wieder passieren.

2.) Ibex
Der Ibex war wegen der Federung besser zu fahren als der YAK. Das Federelement ist recht primitiv, hat keine Dämpfung.
Wenn man der Schwingenachse eine Jährliche Pflege angedeihen lässt (Säubern + Fetten) sollten hier keine nennenswerten Probleme auftreten.

3.) Mule

Zum vom Marco angebotenen Mule lässt sich sagen:
Neu schweineteuer, aber ansonsten allererste Sahne.
Dafür kein Gefummel mehr mit irgendwelchen Schnellspannadaptern, keine Inkompatiblen Ausfallenden am Bike.
Die Kupplung an der Sattelstütze ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.
Dazu noch ein Ständer der sowohl Anhänger als auch Bike hält.
Das 20er Laufrad geht wunderbar über Unebenheiten und der Luftdämpfer tut unauffällig seine Arbeit.
Dazu ist für 20 Zoll die Reifenauswahl deutlich besser als beim Yak mit 16 Zoll.

Einen neueren Ibex bekommst Du nicht unter 350 Euro, Ich würde mir daher den Mule von Marco einmal näher ansehen.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuemerling (13. September 2013)

Hi,

Ich und meine Freundin wollten zusammen eine kleinere Mehrtagestour unternehmen und haben uns auch nach Anhänger umgeschaut, Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass die teurer sind wie gedacht. Da wir so etwas das erste mal unternehmen wollen, stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob sich der Kauf eines so teuren Anhängers lohnt. 

Nun dachten wir uns vielleicht kann uns jemand der aus der Nähe von München kommt ja seinen Anhänger leihen? Würden natürlich entsprechend auch eine Leihgebühr bezahlen. 
Also falls jemand aus der Nähe von München einen hätte wäre das echt genial!


----------



## hindrichsen (27. September 2013)

ich bin kein großer Bastler leider, von daher muss ich ganz unbedarft fragen, ob der Anhänger hier: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/used-y-frame-large-180464/ was taugt? Ich brauche so einen, und finde den in seiner Simplizität sehr ansprechend. Hab aber eigentlich so gar keine Ahnung von der Belastbarkeit dieser Dinger. Also ich will den Anhänger schon auch mal für eine längere Tour und nicht nur für den Einkauf beim Edeka. Hat jemand ne Meinung zu dem Gerät? Mir wurde es von einem (ehrlich gesagt relativ ähnlich unbedarften) Kollegen empfohlen und durfte es in unserem örtlichen Globetrotter schonma anfassen....


----------



## Dop (27. September 2013)

Ob man für so ein Simpel Gestricktes Teil 270 Euro hinlegen sollte, muss wohl jeder mit sich selber abmachen. 
Das die Belastung von 90 Kg nur ein Papierwert ist, sollte wohl auch klar sein.
Die Kupplung ist von dem Anhänger wohl auch nicht der Bringer und mir hat das Gerät auch einen zu hohen Schwerpunkt.


----------



## hindrichsen (27. September 2013)

hmm.. okay. Vielleicht lass ich mich vor Ort nochma beraten und frage nach einem Modell von YAK? Herrje, das wird alles wieder komplizierter, als gedacht.


----------



## Dop (27. September 2013)

Du solltest halt vorab wissen was du mit dem Anhänger anstellen möchtest.
Brauchst du einen Anhänger der möglichst alles gut können soll, wird es in der tat schwierig und man landet immer bei ein Kompromiss.


----------



## TheJohnny (3. Oktober 2013)

hindrichsen schrieb:


> ich bin kein großer Bastler leider, von daher muss ich ganz unbedarft fragen, ob der Anhänger hier: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/used-y-frame-large-180464/ was taugt? Ich brauche so einen, und finde den in seiner Simplizität sehr ansprechend. Hab aber eigentlich so gar keine Ahnung von der Belastbarkeit dieser Dinger. Also ich will den Anhänger schon auch mal für eine längere Tour und nicht nur für den Einkauf beim Edeka. Hat jemand ne Meinung zu dem Gerät? Mir wurde es von einem (ehrlich gesagt relativ ähnlich unbedarften) Kollegen empfohlen und durfte es in unserem örtlichen Globetrotter schonma anfassen....



Der Y-Frame ist für das, was Du beschrieben hast, die beste und preisgünstigste Alternative auf dem Markt, solange Du keine Singletrails auf Deinem Touren fahren willst.
Zum Y-Frame besser nicht Dop (no offense), sondern die fragen, die ihn wirklich fahren.
Dass 90 kg kein "Papiergewicht" sind, zeigt dieser Beitrag. Welcher andere Anhänger zu dem Preis kann das? Lies Dir mal die Einträge des Autors zum Y-Frame durch.
Die Lollypop-Kupplung ist in ihrer Einfachheit und Robustheit auch unerreicht - man vergleiche sie mal mit den Kupplungen von Chariot oder Croozer. Wenn man möchte, kann man den Hänger auch mit Weber-Kupplung kaufen.


----------



## Dop (4. Oktober 2013)

Papiergewicht!
Sicher wird der Y-Frame 90 Kg Tragen können, nur wer will mit so einem Gewicht am Rad unterwegs sein, darauf bezog sich meine Aussage zum 
Papiergewicht.
Für mein empfinden ist alles was über 30...35Kg liegt, und auf Dauer gezogen werden muss TIERQUÄLEREI.
In der Bucht gibt es bestimmt ähnliche klapprig und Simpel wirkende Anhänger, die nicht über 250 Euro kosten.


----------



## TheJohnny (7. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du meinen Link überhaupt angesehen? Es schreibt doch keiner außer Dir, dass so ein Gewicht "auf Dauer gezogen werden muss". Aber dass es möglich ist, ist entscheidend. Denn dann kann man mal über eine kurze Strecke eine Waschmaschine transportieren.

Der Y-Frame ist minimalistisch. Das bedeutet in erster Linie: kein unnützes Gewicht. In zweiter Linie: einfach zu zerlegen und zu verstauen.
Der Y-Frame ist stabil. Welcher Anhänger der Preisklasse kann eine Waschmaschine transportieren und fährt danach noch?

Hast Du den Y-Frame überhaupt mal live gesehen?

Verlink doch mal einen gleichwertigen Anhänger in der Preisklasse; ich bin gespannt.


----------



## goegolo (7. Oktober 2013)

Der Y-Frame hat einen Schwerpunkt oberhalb der Achse, was ein agiles Fahrverhalten aufgrund der Kippgefahr ausschließt. Wenn häufiger Waschmaschinen zu transportieren sind schau lieber nach einem Lastenrad als nach einem Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (7. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Globetrotter Seite seht das der Y-Frame 7,5Kg wiegt, also dass Ding ist wirklich minimalistisch.
Ich schreibe ja nicht unbedingt das der Y schlecht ist, nur ICH würde für das Teil sicher keine 270 EURO hinlegen. Wenn jemand einen Anhänger braucht um eine Waschmaschine zu Transportieren und im die 270 nicht kratzen, ja dann kauft er Bitte diesen Y-Frame.


----------



## Tamal (7. Oktober 2013)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Hast Du meinen Link überhaupt angesehen? Es schreibt doch keiner außer Dir, dass so ein Gewicht "auf Dauer gezogen werden muss". Aber dass es möglich ist, ist entscheidend. Denn dann kann man mal über eine kurze Strecke eine Waschmaschine transportieren.
> 
> Der Y-Frame ist minimalistisch. Das bedeutet in erster Linie: kein unnützes Gewicht. In zweiter Linie: einfach zu zerlegen und zu verstauen.
> Der Y-Frame ist stabil. Welcher Anhänger der Preisklasse kann eine Waschmaschine transportieren und fährt danach noch?



Sehe ich auch so, das heißt natürlich nicht das man das mit der Waschmaschine jemals machen wird aber das Gewicht kommt auch schnell mal einer ambitionierten Grillaktion im Park zusammen, also so illusorisch ist das nicht. Grill plus Kohle, Bier und Fleisch für 8 Mann können schnell mal einige Kilos sein.


----------



## gdlerner (8. Oktober 2013)

ich habe schon den Yak gehab,verkauft und danach ein Y frame L für big stuff  zum reise ein Y frame small (die beide ziehe mit mein Bike Friday NWT) mit mein Panzer (patria terra) habe ein extra wheel


----------



## nepo (9. Oktober 2013)

gdlerner schrieb:


> ich habe schon den Yak gehab,verkauft und danach ein Y frame L für big stuff  zum reise ein Y frame small (die beide ziehe mit mein Bike Friday NWT) mit mein Panzer (patria terra) habe ein extra wheel



Ließ den Satz bitte nochmal.


----------



## TheJohnny (10. Oktober 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> gdlerner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich habe schon den Yak gehab,verkauft und danach ein Y frame L für big stuff  zum reise ein Y frame small (die beide ziehe mit mein Bike Friday NWT) mit mein Panzer (patria terra) habe ein extra wheel
> ...



Wenn Du den Satzbau schon bemängelst, dann bitte mit korrekter Rechtschreibung: Lies den Satz bitte nochmal.

Ansonsten ist doch relativ klar verständlich, was gemeint war: Der Yak wurde gekauft und wieder verkauft.
Das Friday NWT zieht, wenn große Sachen zu transportieren sind, einen Y-Frame large und auf Reisen einen Y-Frame small. Ist ein robustes Fahrrad gefragt, kommt das Patria Terra mit einem Extrawheel zum Einsatz.

Finde ich sehr gut so.


----------



## nepo (10. Oktober 2013)

Alter Rechtschreibnazi!

Ich habe keine Grammatik o. ä. kritisiert sondern der Satz war einfach nicht wirklich verständlich. Ich bin ab der zweiten Hälfte auch beim vierten Versuch ausgestiegen.


----------



## TheJohnny (10. Oktober 2013)

Statt mich zu beleidigen, hättest Du Dich dann ja dafür bedanken können, dass Du nun weisst, was gemeint war.


----------



## gdlerner (10. Oktober 2013)

Thanks thejohnny for the translation
Peace


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute 
ich schließe mich mal kurz mit ner Frage hier an den Thread an. 
Ich suche einen kleinen Anhänger für mein Alltagsrad um im Nachbarort (2km) mal 4 oder 5 Packen 6er Träger Wasser zu holen, oder auch mal abends schnell zum Altglas/Altpapier Container oder Samstag mit ner kleinen Ladung Rigipsplattenreste (bin am renovieren) zum Wertstoffhof.
Das sind alle kleine Entfernungen von max. 3km und ich will nicht immer das Auto holen. Leider sind mit aber die einschlägigen Anhänger die hier im Forum so empfohlen werden für diese Sachen zu teuer. Auf ebay habe ich kleine Anhänger für um die 80 Euro gesehen.
Meine Frage ist nun ob damit schon jemand Erfahrung hat, wie die denn so in der Praxis sind. Besonders würde mich die Kupplung interessieren. habe gesehen es gibt welche zur Montage am Schnellspanner HR und an der sattelstütze bei der man aber so eine Kupplung ägnlich wie beim Mofa braucht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (6. Februar 2014)

So was wie diesen Bob Yak Nachbau bekommt man in der Bucht ja schon für kleines Geld. Wenn es nur um Kurze Fahrten geht kann man mit so was bestimmt auch glücklich werden.
Nur! Ob man auf so ein Teil gescheit was aufstapeln kann ist die nächste frage. 5 Pakete Wasser a 1 Liter sind ja auch schon 30Kg.

Ich glaube wenn es um den Transport von Gegenständen aller art geht, ist man mit was zweirädrigen bestimmt besser bedient. Eine gewisse Grundfläche und eine geschlossene Ladefläche ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Macht sicher auch kein Spas wenn man sein Abfall vorab erst mal auf Brotbrett Größe zerkleiner muss bevor man das Geraffel abfahren kann.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

Aus Umweltschutzgründen mit dem Fahrrad einkaufen zu fahren und dann Wasser in Einwegflaschen zu holen ist ein bisschen wie bombing for peace... 

Ich besitze so einen Bob Yak-Nachbau und bin, nach etwas Nachbearbeitung, recht zufrieden damit. Ich bin schon mit >10kg Beladung mit dem Mtb Trails damit gefahren und hatte keine Defekte. Für reine Einkäufe mit mehr Last fände ich einen zweirädrigen Wagen besser.
Fahrrad abstellen und beladen ist damit einfacher und die Last ist besser auf der Hängerachse ausbalanciert.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Aus Umweltschutzgründen mit dem Fahrrad einkaufen zu fahren und dann Wasser in Einwegflaschen zu holen ist ein bisschen wie bombing for peace...


Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, kommt es ja eigentlich drauf an, wie weit das Wasser vorher in den Supermarkt gekarrt wurde


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Februar 2014)

hallo,
vll. hier etwas unpassend.
hab vor mir für mein stadt- und crossrad einen einspur-fahrradanhänger für die größeren einkäufe zu zulegen.

meint ihr so ein billiges modell genügt?
http://www.amazon.de/Vertriebs-GmbH-...%A4nger+einrad
http://www.amazon.de/TecTake-Fahrrad...%A4nger+einrad

hat ggf. einer mit soeinem "billig" einspur-hänger erfahrungen?
das es qualitativ nix dolles sein kann ist mir schon klar - bei dem preis.
da ich gelernter masch.baumechaniker bin könnte ich ggf. auch verstärkungen anbringen oder ggf. kleine umbauarbeiten machen.

schonmal danke - grüße,
kalle.


----------



## SirQuickly (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
habe exakt diesen Hänger in Betrieb.
Allerdings hab ich auf eine FollowMe Achse umgebaut und die Aufnahme verstärkt.
Im originalzustand hatte sich der Anhänger zweimal aus der Halterung gelöst.
Ich mach nachher mal ein Foto....
Mit diesen Umbaumassnahmen läuft er jetzt ganz anständig.


----------



## SirQuickly (24. Februar 2014)

So...
hier mal die Achse von FollowMe




...und die Bastelvariante am Anhänger:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2014)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe exakt diesen Hänger in Betrieb.
> Allerdings hab ich auf eine FollowMe Achse umgebaut und die Aufnahme verstärkt.
> Im originalzustand hatte sich der Anhänger zweimal aus der Halterung gelöst.
> ...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Februar 2014)

der hänger soll - in meinem fall - nicht für reise oder touren verwendet werden.
mal 5-10km zum supermarkt und wieder heim.
und nur dann wenn man halt mal mehr einkauft wie nur ne tüte nudeln und ne handvoll tomaten.
hab mir aber auch gedacht das der billig-hänger für alle 10 tage mal zum einkaufen fahren dicke genügt.
und kleiner umbauasrbeiten sind kein ding - in meinem fall... (;
danke für die antworten
gruss,
kalle.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Februar 2014)

@SirQuickly kannst du mir das mit dem kupplungsumbau nochmal detailierter erklären/abfotogrsafieren?
vll. auch im eingehängtem zustand?
danke!


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> der hänger soll - in meinem fall - nicht für reise oder touren verwendet werden.
> mal 5-10km zum supermarkt und wieder heim.
> und nur dann wenn man halt mal mehr einkauft wie nur ne tüte nudeln und ne handvoll tomaten.


Warum nicht so ein Teil?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Februar 2014)

zeitädrig fällt weg...
habe so einen der kippt sehr leicht.
und ggf. wird er auchmal für touren überland hergenommen (mit sporttasche hinten drauf)
sollte also einspur hänger sein is mir lieber.
trotzdem danke für die idee.


----------



## SirQuickly (28. Februar 2014)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> @SirQuickly kannst du mir das mit dem kupplungsumbau nochmal detailierter erklären/abfotogrsafieren?
> vll. auch im eingehängtem zustand?
> danke!


Kommt morgen..war die ganze Woche unterwegs


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. Februar 2014)

danke


----------



## SirQuickly (1. März 2014)

So....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. März 2014)

hallo,

ah ok - also hast du den schnellverschluss komplett umfunktioniert und schraubst den hänger immer "fest" mit den sechskant schruaben in die köpfe des schnellspanners?
auch eine idee. geht ja auch rel. fix.

meiner kam heute mit der post.
mal schaun vll. komm ich nachmittag dazu auszupacken und zusammen zu bauen.

grpsse,
kalle.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. März 2014)

Öffne das Paket bitte nicht im Haus und schmeiß die Verpackung gleich weg - der ganze Kunststoffkram stank bei mir erbärmlich und verursachte Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. März 2014)

hi,
ja hänger stinkt... reifen, tasche... alles kunststoff stinkt.
verpackung wurde sofort weggeworfen und der hänger steht im mom. auf dem balkon in der sonne.
wird eh immer in der garage oder hinter der gartenhütte geparkt von daher kann der auslüften bzw. ists egal ob er stinkt.
gruss,
k.


----------



## SirQuickly (5. März 2014)

Oh ja-Tasche direkt entsorgen


----------



## HorstSt (12. März 2014)

Mal wieder was aus der Reihe "geht doch"





Material für's Brennholzregal aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Parkplatznot? Nicht für mich.

Sieht verwegen aus, hat aber bombenfest gehalten.

Horst


----------



## xoome (13. März 2014)




----------



## stubenhocker (14. März 2014)

xoome schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279000


 
Ich würde den Trinkschlauch verlängern, dann brauchst nicht abzusteigen, um zu trinken!


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Juni 2014)

Hab heute mal die erste Testfahrt mit Moveloc + Einspuranhänger als Urlaubsvortest gemacht.
Bei der Reverb konnte ich die Sattelstütze noch mit der Tout Terrain Kupplung klemmen.
Das ging bei der Moveloc nicht mehr. Da ist ist die Tooloc Klemme Pflicht.
Ferner muss man bei der Tout Terrain Kupplung die obere Kupplungsschraube um 4mm Versenken. (14mm Fräser)
Ansonsten kollidiert die Schraube mit der Tooloc Klemme und der Sicherungsbolzen der Kupplung kann nicht eingeschoben werden.



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dop (28. Juni 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag für alle, die eine Weber E-Kupplung verwenden.
> 
> Es gibt hier 2 Ausführungen.
> 
> ...




Und hat die Stabilere Kupplung sich rentiert?

Ich habe das Gefühl das sich meine Plaste Weber Kupplung an meinen Vitelli ballt verabschiedet. Da ist schon so ein Spiel drinnen, dass ich nur noch ein kapernden Anhänger hinter mir mehr ziehe. In Anbetracht dessen das ich nie mehr wie 30/35 Kg im Anhänger hatte und das der Hänger keine 5Tkm runter hat, ist das nicht so dolle.


----------



## gfx (28. Juni 2014)

Kleine Weiterentwicklung des Anhängers... Oder eine komplizierte Art, dem Fahrrad eine Stütze zu verpassen ;-))


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Juni 2014)

gfx schrieb:


> Kleine Weiterentwicklung des Anhängers... Oder eine komplizierte Art, dem Fahrrad eine Stütze zu verpassen ;-))


Kannst du da bitte noch ein Detailfoto reinstellen wo man den Kupplungsbereich besser sehen kann ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (29. Juni 2014)

Auf http://www.aevon.com sieht man die Kopplung. 

Der Drehachse ist die Sattelstütze, so dass kein Drehmoment wirkt. 
Nachteil:1) die Sattelstütze verliert Glanz. Das kann mit einer Hülse umgangen werden
2) der Anhänger kann nicht Toolfrei und schnell entfernt werden. 

Da überlege ich mir noch was...

Genügt Dir die Sicht auf der Homepage?

Gruss

Georges


----------



## gfx (29. Juni 2014)

Wolfi: hab zwei Bilder für Dich in meinem FotoAlbum gepostet...
Hoffe, das passt..

Gruss
Georges
PS: nach der Tour heute: das Gefährt ist einfach Hammer cool auf Trails!
(Nur bitte keine enge Kurven oder gar Spitzkehren!! (-; )


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Juni 2014)

Ist aber schon ne Schrauberei wenn der Hänger mal vom Rad ab muss.
Da sollten sich die Jungs von AEVON mal was pfiffiges überlegen ...

Was für eine Stütze ist das ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (30. Juni 2014)

Eine Mutter zu lösen... Bald kommt eine Flügelmutter dran

Aevon meint: Sattelstütze lösen, weg ist der Aevon... Das Kabel muss lang genug sein. Und es geht mit StealthVarianten nicht. 

Sattelstütze: Spezi Command post mit 3 fixen, klaren Positionen 

Gruss
Georges


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Juni 2014)

Flügelmutter ist eher suboptimal.
Das sollte eher eine Art Bajonettverschluss sein an dem man sich nicht verletzen kann.
Schau dir mal mein Bild im Beitrag 333 an. Dort ist auch der neue Sicherungsbolzen der Mule Kupplung gut zu sehen.

Meine Kombi aus Anhänger und der 200er Movelock hat in den letzten 2 Wochen Savoyen perfekt funktioniert. 

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (1. Juli 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Flügelmutter ist eher suboptimal.
> Das sollte eher eine Art Bajonettverschluss sein an dem man sich nicht verletzen kann.
> Schau dir mal mein Bild im Beitrag 333 an. Dort ist auch der neue Sicherungsbolzen der Mule Kupplung gut zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Idee
Welche Maßen hat der Bolzen?

Wieviel kg belädst Du für zwei Wochen und was wäre das Maximum?

Schönen Gruss
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (7. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
1) nun folge ich den gleichen Ansatz wie Aevon: Sattelklemme auf, Stütze raus, Kupplung weg und Stütze wieder rein. 
Mit der Klemme bleibt die Höhe gleich. 

2) Anhänger vs Trail: ein Film statt Worte





Gruss
G.


----------



## Acid1981 (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Aevon STD Anhängern ich stehe vor der Wahl STD100 oder STD120.
Mir geht es darum genügend Gepäck mitnehmen zu können und nun weiss ich nict ob sich es lohnen würde den grösseren zu nehmen, macht es überhaupt so viel aus diese 20 Liter mehr Volumen?

MFG Acid


----------



## gfx (10. August 2014)

Hab den 120er

Doch bei meinem Umbau kommt die Länge nicht drauf an. 

Meine Empfehlung: zuerst mehrmals packen, abspecken, packen etc.. Wenn die Zeit reicht. 

Bei den Taschen gehen die Ortlieb Rucksäcke nicht besonders gut: sie sind zu breit. 

Gruss

Georges 
(Siehe meine Bildergalerie)


----------



## Acid1981 (10. August 2014)

Also machts vom Fahren her keinen grossen Unterschied zum 100er Modell.
Will in die Berge und daher denke ich wird das die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## gfx (10. August 2014)

Ja, denke auch. Schon nur wegem kürzeren Radstand. 
Hast ihn shon probiert?

Ich musste meine Kupplung verlängern...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Acid1981 (10. August 2014)

Anscheinend haben sie die Deichsel verlängert, ich muss mal schauen aber ich denk es wird der 100er, den bei kürzerem Radstand ist das Fahren in den Bergen sicher angenehmer.


----------



## gfx (8. September 2014)

Wer ein Aevon kaufen will: nach meinen letzten Erfahrungen würde ich noch warten, um nicht enttäuscht zu werden. 

Mehr folgt...


----------



## Acid1981 (8. September 2014)

OK bin gespannt!


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2014)

gfx schrieb:


> Wer ein Aevon kaufen will: nach meinen letzten Erfahrungen würde ich noch warten, um nicht enttäuscht zu werden.
> 
> Mehr folgt...


Ja sowas .... ????

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (10. September 2014)

So, hier ein paar News. Ich wollte zuerst die Abklärungen mit dem "Hersteller" abwarten und eine Chance geben.

*Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Dieser Beiträge soll nicht als Rache-Akt oder dergleichen gesehen werden.*

Wie zu erwarten war, "versteckt sich der neue Inhaber hinter dem üblichen Passus, dass ich den Anhänger veränderte. Das ist ganz normal.
Drei kleine Einwände:

1) Das Kupplungrohr "musste" ich verlängern, da es von Anfang an zu kurz war: Beim Überfahren einer Kante wäre das Hinterrad an dem Anhänger gekommen, da kein Platz zum Einfedern. (Ich denke, die neuen Version sind besser: unbedingt am eigenen Rad achten).

2) Die zweite Veränderung ist das 26" Rad mit einem leicht längerem Radstand, aber mit einfachem Überfahren von Unebenheiten (Thema 26 vs 29", nur 16" vs 26").
Zusätzlich muss man bemerken: der Hersteller hat auf deren Seite Bilder mit "grossen Lasten" sowie E-Motor... !

3) Es ging mir nicht um Garantie-Ansprüche.

Wie auf den Bilder unten zu sehen ist, wurde an dem Rohr ein gefrästen Teil geschweisst. Hier entstanden zwei Fehler:
a) Das Frästeil ist "nur" an der Stirn des Rohres angebracht. Es ist keine Rohr in Rohr Verbindung. Auf dem Bild sieht man ein Konus, der jedoch nicht zur Verstärkung beiträgt. Ich habe dies selbständig nun angepasst.

b) Die Schweissnaht zeigt dem erfahrenen Schweisser ein weiterer Fehler: Es fehlt die "Ansenkung", "Anwinklung" oder das Kantenbrechen in V-Form, wenn man stirnseitig schweisst.

Drei unabhängige Schweisser, Metallbauer, Konstrukteure haben mir beides das bestätigt.

Der neue Inhaber (der Aevon übernahm) will nichts wissen und versteckt sich hinter legale Passus. Sie wollten "grosszügig" mit Austausch-Rabatt sein. Da sie mir nicht zeigten, dass sie ihre Kupplung angepasst haben, will ich keinen einzigen Euro in einem Ersatz spenden, der die gleichen Schwächen besitzt.

Solche Firmen sind nicht mein Ding. Mir geht es um die Sache und um gute Produkte. Nicht um finanzielle Aspekte (sonst hätte ich mir nie so ein teuren Anhänger geleistet).

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Anhänger selbst machen. Da kann man ihn auch 2-4cm breiter machen, so dass Taschen (Ortlieb etc) besser passen.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich die Kupplung ebenfalls ändern. Der Kunststoff leidet, wenn Sand und Fett zwischen Sattelrohr und Kupplung kommen (leiert mit der Zeit aus). Evtl mit Kugellager, aber mindestens so, dass man das Gespann parkieren kann, ohne (Haupt- oder Seiten-)Ständer.

Schönen Gruss, Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (10. September 2014)

Wieso dann nicht gleich einen Mule ?
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (10. September 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wieso dann nicht gleich einen Mule ?
> Lg
> Wolfgang



Absolut berechtigte Frage!

Zu bedenken mEn: 
-Mule hat auch kein 26" Rad
-Der Bruch entstand schon bei einer "aussergewöhlichen" Beanspruchung: Maximal beladen (Rund 40kg) und "off-road"-Iceland-Terrain, Vibrationen etc.

Ich weiss nicht, ob der Mule (und dessen Halterung) dies überlebt hätte. Was meinste?

Es kommt wohl definitiv auf der Anwendung drauf an.

Sonnigen Gruss

Georges


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. September 2014)

Hmm ... bei 40 Kg würde ich den Vitelli wählen oder das Equipmemt entsprechend ausmisten damit man mit 20-25kg hin kommt.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (10. September 2014)

Meinst Du mit dem Vitelli den Zweiräder?  kommt für mich "dort" nicht in Frage.

Das mit dem Abspecken ist definitiv auch richtig. Trotz viel Nahrung, hatte ich das "falsche" Zelt und sonst ein paar Sachen zuviel... Dennoch... Es wäre nicht passiert, wenn es korrekt designed gewesen wäre... ;-)


----------



## gfx (10. September 2014)

Vielleicht noch etwas anderes :

Nach Island sind meine jetzigen Gedanken: weniger Gepäck und Hardtail.

DENN: einfach den Anhänger nach 3-5 Tagen "reisen" wegnehmen, um Trailen zu gehen, ist nicht so "einfach": man gewöhnt sich an der Masse! Es ist dann wie am Boden hüpfen, nachdem man aufem Trampolin war....


----------



## MucPaul (19. September 2014)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem neuen ExtraWheel gemacht?


----------



## gfx (20. September 2014)

Mit dem neuen nicht. Was für mich nicht in Frage kommt: Gewicht ans (gefederte) Hinterrad. 
Und ich hoffe, sie haben ihr Kupplung verstärkt. Sie war zu schwach, so dass die Kopplung an den Reifen kam: nicht im stehen fahren, nicht zu schnell... Etc

Mule/Aevon Kupplung sind da schon optimaler.


----------



## goegolo (20. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem neuen ExtraWheel gemacht?


Ja, welche Informationen werden benötigt? So neu ist das Modell auch nicht mehr, ich habe meinen schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (28. September 2014)

Ich habe den Extrawheel seit 3 Jahren für meine Reisen in gebrauch und er ist ideal, solange nichts sperriges transportiert werden soll.
Aber wie meinem Vorredner bereits fragte: Was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Oktober 2014)

Besitze einen BOB YAK seit letztem Jahr. Bin nun nur noch mit meinem Fatbike unterwegs, allerdings im Alltag mit 29er Laufradsatz (passt super). Nur: Mein Bob Yak passt nicht mehr, denn die Achsbreite ist 170, statt 135. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man längere Achsen/Schnellspanner bekommen kann? Ich habe gelesen, dass es standardmäßig was für 160er gint, aber nichts für 170er gefunden. Die Deichsel lässt sich (vielleicht) etwas aufbiegen, aber der Schnellspanner fehlt halt....

Wäre für jede Idee dankbar.

Oli


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi Oli, bist Du Dir sicher, das Du die Deichsel so weit aufbiegen kannst? Spanner gibts übrigens hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...terrad-Fatsno-170mm-p41367/blue-HR-o15690058/  , oder ist da ein Spezialteil gefragt?
Grüße!
Alex


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Alex,

danke für den Link. Das ist nur leider ein Standardspanner. Der Bob Yak braucht so ein Teil....






Aufbiegen geht wohl. Mir fehlen leider nur 10mm, denn der längste ist für Achsbreiten bis 160mm gemacht ;-(

Oli


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, ich erinnere mich wieder an diese Aufnahmen (Kumpel hat einen Yak)...

Kannst Du Gepäckträgerösen nutzen, so in etwa?






Ansonsten läufts wohl auf eine DIY-Lösung hinaus:

_I bought an M5 threaded steel rod, grade 10.9 (25cm are needed) and some hex nuts and ready is the skewer, for 10$.

The cap, which has the quick release lever on it (well, now doesn't), has an hole which is slightly too small to let the rod through, so this has to be bored up carefully to not to damage the thread (best done on a lathe)._






Aber da wirst Du dank Google auch schon drauf gekommen sein, oder?!
Viel Erfolg!

Alex


----------



## oli_muenchen (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Alex,

danke Dir. Hatte schon gegooglet, aber das noch nicht gefunden. Werde mir das genauer anschauen, sieht aber gut aus.

Danke

Oli


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte kürzlich ein ähnliches Problem: nach einer einwöchigen Tour mit meiner Tochter und unserem Monoporter sah ich deutliches Verbesserungspotential an der Verbindung zum Fahrrad: beim Monoporter werden an die Schnellspannachse 2 seitliche Ausleger montiert, daran dann der Anhänger gekoppelt. Problem ist, das dadurch die Fuhre ab einem gewissen Gewicht ziemlich kippelig wird. Ich wünschte mir die Aufnahmen auf der HA-Achse, so wie beim Yak, hatte dahingehend Kontakt mit Weber, die sahen aber keine Lösung. Also: DIY! Der Winter kommt ja erst...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (15. November 2014)

Aloha,

falls jemand seinen Mule abgeben wollte...ich suche einen, statt meinem starren Yak...Danke!

LG t-age


----------



## Frank_S (25. März 2015)

Tagchen allerseits,

habe auch seit kurzem den Extrawheel-Anhänger. Meine Frage an Euch, schlenkert der auch so extrem bei Geländefahrten hinter Euch her? Habe meinen Extrawheel auf der Strasse und bei Waldwegen getestet. Über Steinen und Wurzeln springt der extrem nach rechts und Links. Habe den originalen Extrawheel-Reifen noch drauf. Kennt einer ähnliche Probleme, oder ist das bei dem Extrawheel normal? Hatte den Hänger mal leer - mal voll beladen gehabt, aber trotzdem driftet das Teil bei Unebenheiten extrem hinten rum. Normal?

Viele Grüße,
Frank S.


----------



## loben (19. April 2015)

Wärme hier das Thema mal auf:  Die Wahl ist Aevon Kit 80 2mal ( Freundin und mich ) oder der Mule,  Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen: Der Aevon Kit 80 ist ja ausverkauft, wann muß man bestellen um ihn 2016 zu fahren? Bei Mule ist im Kit ja Hülle und Regenschutz dabei. Lohnt sich dies , und welche Tasche habt ihr ? Passform, Wasserdicht ?  Gruß Thomas


----------



## HorstSt (20. April 2015)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist mein alter, kleiner Kettler-Anhänger Geschichte.
> Dank Transportrad brauchte ich für das Volumen sowieso keinen Hänger mehr - aber durchaus für die Einkaufstour zum Baumarkt o.ä. Da fiel mir dieser waschmaschinentaugliche Hänger in die Finger.
> Gestern noch ein paar Schrauben angezogen und 'nen Schlauch gewechselt - heute dann der erste Einsatz.
> Irgendwann mache ich ihn auch noch schön, aber so erfüllt er seinen Zweck. Und 'ne Christiania-Bikes-Kupplung spendiere ich ihm auch noch.
> ...


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. April 2015)

loben schrieb:


> Wärme hier das Thema mal auf:  Die Wahl ist Aevon Kit 80 2mal ( Freundin und mich ) oder der Mule,  Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen: Der Aevon Kit 80 ist ja ausverkauft, wann muß man bestellen um ihn 2016 zu fahren? Bei Mule ist im Kit ja Hülle und Regenschutz dabei. Lohnt sich dies , und welche Tasche habt ihr ? Passform, Wasserdicht ?  Gruß Thomas



Die Rote Innenhülle ist ok, aber als Tasche würde ich ein Ortlieb Rack Pack empfehlen.
Das bleibt auch bei Dreckbeschuss durch das Hinterrad des ziehenden Rades richtig dicht.
Die Regenhülle ist da eher nur 'Deko'.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Frank_S (5. Juni 2015)

Tagchen allerseits,

habe das mit dem Dreckbeschuss bei meinen Extrawheel folgendermaßen recht gut gelöst. Siehe Bilder!
Hatte den schon mehrfach im Einsatz und die Taschen blieben immer recht sauber, selbst im Gelände.
Der einzige Nachteil: Die Schmutzfänger sind sehr steif und machen laute Schleifgeräusche wenn die den Boden berühren.
Ansonsten kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## loben (21. Juni 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Die Rote Innenhülle ist ok, aber als Tasche würde ich ein Ortlieb Rack Pack empfehlen.
> Das bleibt auch bei Dreckbeschuss durch das Hinterrad des ziehenden Rades richtig dicht.
> Die Regenhülle ist da eher nur 'Deko'.
> 
> ...




Weiter geht unsere Planung,   Der Mule 2 mal für uns wird es werden.  Frage: Passt die Rack Pack XL mit den Abmaßen  Höhe 40x Breite x 71 Tiefe 40  . Diese wäre für uns ideal, die L dürfte zu wenig Volumen haben. Der Ständer des Mule ist dann wohl auch empfehlenswert?  Der klappert dann aber? 

lg thomas


----------



## loben (22. Juni 2015)

Noch eine Frage :  Wie sind die Abmasse bei zerlegen des Mule?  Wir wollen unter anderem auch per Flugzeug das gute stück transportieren. Ansonsten bleibt dann doch Aveon mit L80 übrig.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Juni 2015)

loben schrieb:


> Weiter geht unsere Planung,   Der Mule 2 mal für uns wird es werden.  Frage: Passt die Rack Pack XL mit den Abmaßen  Höhe 40x Breite x 71 Tiefe 40  . Diese wäre für uns ideal, die L dürfte zu wenig Volumen haben. Der Ständer des Mule ist dann wohl auch empfehlenswert?  Der klappert dann aber?
> 
> lg thomas


Ein kleines Stück alten Fahrradschlauch an der Auflagestelle um den Ständer gewickelt und mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert - und Ruhe ist (Bei mir seit mittlerweilen 3 Jahren).

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo.
Nachdem ich diverse Threads zu Lastenhängern gelesen habe, habe ich mich zum *Tout Terrain Mule Plus* entschieden. 
Enthalten war Hänger, Ständer, Schutzbech, Innentasch + Regenhaube. Dazu dann noch die Kupplung. Alles zusammen dann *588,- €*.
Erste Testfahrt heute mit 20kg war vielversprechend.  

Mal ne Frage: Hat jemand mal einen breiteren Reifen (20x2.35 statt 20x1.75) probiert?

Gruß Martin


Edit: Habe jetzt noch eine Ortlieb Rack Pack XL dazu gekauft (62€). Also jetzt komplett 650,-€ ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (30. Juli 2015)

Servus ;-)

Hab mal einen breiteren Reifen (20x2.35 statt 20x1.75) probiert ...
Der Reifen passt gerade noch am Dämpfer (ca. 1/2 cm Platz), aber das Schutzblech ist zu knapp. Wenn man das aber von unter dem Halter sitzend über den Halter setzt, sollte es passen. Das bedarf aber Einschnitte des Schutzblechs an den Halterungen. Aber das Schutzblech brauche ich erstmal nicht unbedingt ...

Unten noch Bilder mit Bike und nochmal eine Detailansicht von dem dicken BMX-Schlappen


----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## Ede (7. September 2015)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich erinnere mich wieder an diese Aufnahmen (Kumpel hat einen Yak)...
> 
> Kannst Du Gepäckträgerösen nutzen, so in etwa?
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex, ich wollte mich für den Tipp bedanken. Mit deiner Lösung (natürlich auf eigene Gefahr!) kann man auch einen Yak an Rädern mit einer Schaltbox nutzen. Ich habe dafür die B.O.B. Nutz benutzt und einen Adapter drehen lassen von M10 auf M5.

Erste Fahrtests mit 11kg waren sehr gut! Danke nochmal!


----------



## stubenhocker (17. September 2015)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Frank_S (12. Dezember 2015)

Tagchen allerseits,

mal eine Frage an die Extrawheel-Eigentümer unter Euch. 
Da ich unter google nicht fündig geworden bin, frage ich deshalb mal hier.
Driftet der Extrawheel-Trailer bei Unebenheiten ebenfalls bei Euch extrem hinten rum?
fahre diesen Trailer seid fast 1,5 Jahren und der schlenkert selbst in der Geraden von recht nach links rum.
Hatte diesen Trailer auch schon im Gelände dabei, da schleudert er noch extremer.
Hatte auch schon mehrfach den Reifen von 26x2,5 Zoll auf 26x1,75 Zoll gewechselt, aber da ist keine Veränderung spürbar.
Wenn das ebenfalls bei Euch der Fall sein sollte, habt Ihr ggf. Abhilfe geschaffen, oder laßt Ihr den Extrawheel hinter Euch herschlenkern?


----------



## G36A1 (30. August 2017)

Neu auf der eurobike:
Burley Coho / Coho XC
eurobike-show.de/eb-de/presse/messe-neuheiten-weltpremieren.php?lid=3129&sMode=detail
eurobike-show.de/eb-de/presse/aussteller-pressefaecher-detail.php?BenutzerID=967&ListeID=2854&sMode=detail


----------



## Dop (31. August 2017)

Das Dings schaut aus als wenn der Hänger nicht unbedingt zur Gattung Leichtgewicht zählt.
Na mal schauen was der Kost, wiegt und tragen darf.


----------



## fwgdocs (31. August 2017)

Was ist von einem Duramaxx Bigbig Box Fahrradanhänger für knapp 90 € zu halten ?
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00UBY5AW8?psc=1

Abmessungen:

• 58 x 61 x 154 cm (BxHxT)
• Länge Deichsel: 76 cm
• Box innen: 32,5 x 26 x 49 cm (BxHxT)
• Anhänger innen: 37,5 x 17 x 55,5 cm (BxHxT)
• Gewicht: ca. 8,8 kg
• Gewicht Klappbox: ca. 1,6 kg






PS: Hat den einer von euch im Einsatz ?


----------



## Dop (31. August 2017)

Mit Box zieht man da schon über 10 Kg leer hinter sich her, für das kleine Gerät ist das schon recht viel Gewicht wie ich finde.
Und ob man solch einer einfachen Kupplung tatsächlich 40 Kg zumuten sollte, muss wohl auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2017)

Der Schwerpunkt wirkt auch arg hoch. Billige Hänger (auch billigere) gibt es viele. Eine "Handkarren-Deichsel" würde ich nur nehmen, wenn der Hänger auch tatsächlich zu Fuß genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Altmetal (31. August 2017)

Mit der Klappbox ist der Nutzwert ggf. eingeschränkt. Eventuell hast du eine Box mit den angegebenen Maßen zuhaus und kannst testen, was da reingeht. Ich selbst habe den kleinen Hänger von Roland, der in der gleichen Liga spielt. Kommt mit einer Box im 60x40 cm Standardformat. Zwei 12er Kästen mit 0,7l Pfandflaschen aus Glas (die 12x1l-Plastik sind etwas größer) passen genau rein. Voll zieht man so 40kg. Habe das Teil auch schon ein paar Mal umgeschmissen. Man sollte es eben nicht so eilig haben. 
Um auf kurzen Strecken (unempfindliches!) Zeugs zu transportieren, ist das Ding prima, als Reiseanhänger eher nicht.


----------



## fwgdocs (1. September 2017)

Danke euch für das Feedback - werde ich ggf. mehr Geld ausgeben müssen
Für 230 € kann man einen Burley Flatbed Pritschenanhänger bekommen






Masse: 6,6 kg
Zuladung: 45 kg
Innenraumhöhe: 18,7 cm
Innenraumbreite: 52 cm
Innenraumlänge: 82,5 cm
Maße, aufgebaut: 83,8 cm x 78,5 cm x 40,9 cm
Maße, gefaltet: 84 cm x 58,4 cm x 10,7 cm
Laufräder: 16 Zoll Aluminium,  gespeicht
Rahmenmaterial: Aluminium




Die teurere Alternative wäre dann wohl der Burley Nomad für ca. 330 €


----------



## Dop (1. September 2017)

Ich glaube man sollte sich erst mal mit der Frage befassen, was muss der Hänger können damit er zu MEINEM Anhänger wird.


----------



## fwgdocs (1. September 2017)

Bin auch raus und habe mir eine andere leichte Konstruktion bestellt
Einen Burley Travoy Set mit Regenabdeckung für 279 €
https://www.fahrradanhaenger-direkt.de/419/burley-travoy-set-mit-regenabdeckung


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2017)

Scheinst deine Meinung ja schnell umzuwerfen. Was hast du denn überhaupt damit vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fwgdocs (1. September 2017)

Nee, aber ich wollte nicht ewig lange suchen und eigentlich auch weniger ausgeben
Der leichte Burley Travoy soll jetzt an meinem Cross-Rennrad mein leichtes Gepäck transportieren
An meinen MTB's über Stock und Stein kann ich mir das eher weniger vorstellen
Aber man wird sehen wie sich das Teil in der Praxis bewährt oder auch nicht


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2017)

Wärst du da mit ner ordentlichen Bikepacking-Ausrüstung nicht besser bedient? Mit dem Ding kann man doch keine schnelle Kurve nehmen. 280€ sind jetzt auch nicht gerade "weniger"


----------



## fwgdocs (1. September 2017)

Eine ordentlichen Bikepacking-Ausrüstung habe ich und nutze sie für 1-2-3 Tagestouren. Aber mit Wäsche, Zelt, Schlaf und Koch Geraffel für mehr Tage ist das am Ende auch nicht die beste Lösung. Ich denke auf dem Cross-Rennrad komme ich mit dem faltbaren Burley Travoy besser klar

Gewicht: 4,5 kg
Ladefläche: ca. 39 x 22 cm
Zuladung: 27 kg
Spurbreite: 56 cm
Laufräder: 2 x 12,5" Räder
L x B x H (gefaltet) in cm: 46 x 52 x 20


----------



## absvrd (1. September 2017)

Ich würde maximal mit einem einspurigen Anhänger Reisen, nach mehreren Jahren Kindertransport ob zweispurigen Anhängern muss ich sagen, es ist fährt sich nicht komfortabel.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## loben (3. März 2018)

So, da jetzt endlich der erste Mule unterwegs ist eine Frage: Welchen breiteren Reifen würdet ihr nehmen und wie sieht Eure Anhänger Beleuchtung aus? Gruß Thomas


----------



## gfx (3. März 2018)

Mit dem Anhänger fuhr ich 26x2.3"

Beleuchtung? Reflektoren. 

Auf dem neuen kommt ein reflektierenden spray. 

Gruss

G.


----------



## loben (4. März 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Mit dem Anhänger fuhr ich 26x2.3"
> 
> Beleuchtung? Reflektoren.
> 
> ...


naja 26 er soll es erst mal nicht werden. Wollte ein anderen Reifen mit mehr Profil/ Breite aufziehen. Mit Licht meinte ich ein Rücklicht am Hänger. Gruß


----------



## loben (1. April 2018)

So Mule fährt sich super, eine Frage an die einen Tout Mule haben: Die Schnellspanner bekommt man als Ersatzteil ja nicht, welcher passt denn als Ersatz? Habe hier gelesen das dies das Schwachteil gewesen sein soll. Auf langen Reisen sollte einer als Ersatz dabei sein. Danke und frohe Ostern


----------



## radgemach (9. April 2018)

loben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 713882 So Mule fährt sich super, eine Frage an die einen Tout Mule haben: Die Schnellspanner bekommt man als Ersatzteil ja nicht, welcher passt denn als Ersatz? Habe hier gelesen das dies das Schwachteil gewesen sein soll. Auf langen Reisen sollte einer als Ersatz dabei sein. Danke und frohe Ostern


Sieht gut aus!

Welche Tasche sieht man denn auf dem Bild? Scheint gut zu passen.

Überlege auch entweder einen Aevon STD/KIT/UNO oder einen Tout Terrain MULE zu kaufen. Kannst du etwas über deine Entscheidungsfinden erzählen, die dich zum Mule (und nicht zu einem der Aevon Anhänger) gebracht hat?

Gibt es jemanden mit praktischer Erfahrung mit beiden Anhängern gemacht hat?


----------



## loben (9. April 2018)

Also Tasche ist Ortlieb Duffle 85l. passt wunderbar. Wir standen auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ausschlaggebend waren mehrere Punkte. Der Mule ist zerlegbar. (Passt dann auch ins Auto/ Flugzeug u.s.w.) Bei Aveon nur der 80er. glaube ich. Dann der Ständer und das größere Laufrad. In Kombi mit dem verstellbaren Federweg auch sehr gut im Gelände. Sehr guter Händler und Firmenkontakt mit bis jetzt guter Beratung und Service taten ihr übriges. Über Aveon habe ich keine Erfahrungen allerdings irgendwo mal negatives gelesen. Ob dies in die Breite übertragbar ist weiß ich nicht. Schlecht ist der Aveon bestimmt auch nicht. Viel Glück bei der Wahl....... Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (9. April 2018)

Der Aevon reiste bei mir im Flugzeug als Tasche. Schwinge, Kupplung und Rad waren in der Fahrradbox drin. 
Wieso ich mich für den Aevon 2x entschied? Mir passt die Kupplung besser: die senkrechte Drehachse ist um die sattelstütze statt dahinter. Somit entsteht kein Drehmoment, bei dem man die Schrauben um die Sattelstütze fester festschrauben muss oder die Fahreigenschaft beeinflussen könnte (Schräglage, Drehen/Lenken). Dazu wollte ich auf 29" Hinterrad umbauen: bessere Rollleistung (besonders im Sand), gleiche Reifendimension, Ersatz-Hinterrad im Falle eines Falles.
Um die Sattelstütze zu schützen kommt eine Hülse dazwischen. 

Beide Anhänger würde ich dem Bob-Versionen bevorziehen: die Kräfte werden am Sattel eingeführt und ist kompatibel mit Fullies. Ich empfand den Aevon viel stabiler als der Bob. Besonders bei schwerer Last. 
Mein Aevon mit grösserem Rad hat sogar ein Freund (80kg) zum Restaurant gefahren.

Viel Spass und sonnige Grüsse
Georges


----------



## loben (9. April 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Der Aevon reiste bei mir im Flugzeug als Tasche. Schwinge, Kupplung und Rad waren in der Fahrradbox drin.
> Wieso ich mich für den Aevon 2x entschied? Mir passt die Kupplung besser: die senkrechte Drehachse ist um die sattelstütze statt dahinter. Somit entsteht kein Drehmoment, bei dem man die Schrauben um die Sattelstütze fester festschrauben muss oder die Fahreigenschaft beeinflussen könnte (Schräglage, Drehen/Lenken). Dazu wollte ich auf 29" Hinterrad umbauen: bessere Rollleistung (besonders im Sand), gleiche Reifendimension, Ersatz-Hinterrad im Falle eines Falles.
> Um die Sattelstütze zu schützen kommt eine Hülse dazwischen.
> 
> ...




War es der 80er ? Nur der ist doch zerlegbar ?Oder ?


----------



## gfx (9. April 2018)

loben schrieb:


> War es der 80er ? Nur der ist doch zerlegbar ?Oder ?


Es war ein 120er: man schraubt die Schwinge/Dämpfer (je eine Schraube) und das Verbindungdrohr (2 Schrauben) ab. Die volle Tasche bleibt im Anhänger. 

Ich hab nun auf dem 100er gewechselt, da ich den zusätzlichen Platz nicht mehr brauchte und werde es mal verkaufen. Mit 26" oder 16" Rad.


----------



## loben (9. April 2018)

Mal Intresse halber.....  Welches Bike fährst Du vor Deinem Hänger? Was ich auf Deinen Fotos erkenne ist das bei Solar auf Sistech gesetzt wird. Die hab ich auch.....Hast Du aktuelle Fotos.....Gruß


----------



## gfx (9. April 2018)

loben schrieb:


> Mal Intresse halber.....  Welches Bike fährst Du vor Deinem Hänger? Was ich auf Deinen Fotos erkenne ist das bei Solar auf Sistech gesetzt wird. Die hab ich auch.....Hast Du aktuelle Fotos.....Gruß



Auf dem Bild ist ein Nicolai Pinion Helius AM. Jedoch habe ich auf Hardtail gewechselt... ich war auf Reise mit Satteltaschen. Es war auf glatten Strassen gut. Bis mehr Schlaglöcher oder KiessStrassen kamen. Nun baue ich langsam wieder um (inklusive wieder Federgabel)

Habe zwar noch Solar... mittlerweile auch DynamoSteckAchse für Tageslicht und USB. Aber mittlererweil zwei grössere Powerbank (meine haben zwei Eingänge, vier Ausgänge). Die Lade ich jeweils alle 5-7 Tage im Hotel/Camping. 

Übrigens: Der Aevon lässt sich auch in der Höhe einstellen. 

Sonnigen Gruss
Georges


----------



## radgemach (9. April 2018)

loben schrieb:


> Also Tasche ist Ortlieb Duffle 85l. passt wunderbar. Wir standen auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ausschlaggebend waren mehrere Punkte. Der Mule ist zerlegbar. (Passt dann auch ins Auto/ Flugzeug u.s.w.) Bei Aveon nur der 80er. glaube ich. Dann der Ständer und das größere Laufrad. In Kombi mit dem verstellbaren Federweg auch sehr gut im Gelände. Sehr guter Händler und Firmenkontakt mit bis jetzt guter Beratung und Service taten ihr übriges. Über Aveon habe ich keine Erfahrungen allerdings irgendwo mal negatives gelesen. Ob dies in die Breite übertragbar ist weiß ich nicht. Schlecht ist der Aveon bestimmt auch nicht. Viel Glück bei der Wahl....... Gruß


Danke für all die Infos!



gfx schrieb:


> Ich hab nun auf dem 100er gewechselt, da ich den zusätzlichen Platz nicht mehr brauchte und werde es mal verkaufen. Mit 26" oder 16" Rad.


Bin etwas verwirrt. Hier ist die Rede von 80er, 100er und 120er. Auf der Aevon Webseite sehe ich nur UNO 100, KIT 80 und STD 100. Und alle haben ein 16" Rad. Kann man das denn gegen ein 20 " Rad tauschen oder gar gegen ein 26 " Rad?



gfx schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der Aevon lässt sich auch in der Höhe einstellen.


Kannst du näher beschreiben was du damit meinst?


----------



## gfx (9. April 2018)

radgemach schrieb:


> Danke für all die Infos!
> Bin etwas verwirrt. Hier ist die Rede von 80er, 100er und 120er. Auf der Aevon Webseite sehe ich nur UNO 100, KIT 80 und STD 100. Und alle haben ein 16" Rad. Kann man das denn gegen ein 20 " Rad tauschen oder gar gegen ein 26 " Rad?
> Kannst du näher beschreiben was du damit meinst?



1) Ursprünglich gab es auch einen 120 Liter Aevon... der ist 20cm länger. (Meiner wird zum Verkauf sein).
2) Ja, alle gewerblich erhaltenen Aevon haben einen 16" Rad (wie die Bob-Serie)
3) Der Aevon-Dämpfer kann um vier Positionen verschoben werden. Damit hat man Einfluss auf die Bodenfreiheit. Und man könnte Luft herauslassen... wenn man ganz tief fahren will (?) siehe Bild auf Aevon-Page.
std100_details021-514x386.jpg
4) auf der Aevon-Seite fehlt zum Beispiel eine weitere Info: angeblich kann man die Aevons parkieren, indem man das VORDER-Rad auf dem Anhänger abstützt. Werde ich bald ausprobieren (Anhänger ist nicht hier).

16" vs 20": 
Es wird einen kleinen Unterschied im Rollwiderstand geben. Doch dann wird es mit 26" sicher merklicher. 
Wohl wichtiger Unterschied zwischen 16" u 20" ist: wie ist der Reifen/Schlauch auf Reise erhältlich ist (Verfügbarkeit). 

Doch für beide Grössen gilt: 
die Dimensionen des Fahrrad-Rades sind für mich massgeblich. Erstens, weil der Unterschied zum 20" viel grösser ist (rollt entsprechend besser, auch im Sand) und zweitens weil man die gleichen Reifen, Schläuche verwenden kann. Oder gleich Anhänger-Rad und Fahrrad-Hinterrad tauschen (Profil, Defekt etc)... ich hatte mal ein Extrawheel...und kam auf die "Idee" der Veränderung. Man hat (zu)viel Zeit zum Nachdenken auf Reisen ;-) 

Aber wie alles im Leben gibt es auch Nachteile:
1) das Gespanne wird länger (doch man hat eine sicherere Knautschzone)
2) man muss sich die Schwinge selbst besorgen/schweissen.
3) es kostet.


Viel Spass und schöne Grüsse
Georges


P.S.: Weiss jemand hier was der Mule für eine Nabe verwendet und wie langlebig sie ist?


----------



## radgemach (9. April 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> 1) Ursprünglich gab es auch einen 120 Liter Aevon... der ist 20cm länger. (Meiner wird zum Verkauf sein).
> 2) Ja, alle gewerblich erhaltenen Aevon haben einen 16" Rad (wie die Bob-Serie)
> 3) Der Aevon-Dämpfer kann um vier Positionen verschoben werden. Damit hat man Einfluss auf die Bodenfreiheit. Und man könnte Luft herauslassen... wenn man ganz tief fahren will (?) siehe Bild auf Aevon-Page.
> std100_details021-514x386.jpg
> ...



Jetzt habe ich das 26" Laufrad in deinen Fotos gesehn. Interessant! Was wiegt denn der Anhänger (der 120er) mit 16" und wieviel mit 26" Rad? Gibt es einen thread indem du über diesen Umbau berichtet hast?

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage an alle Aevon / Mule Besitzer: Es gibt ja zahlreiche Bereichte dass mit BOB-ähnlichen Anhänger (axle mount) 70 km/h bergab geführlich oder gar unmöglich sind. Ich weiß auch dass das mit Mule und Aevon (seatpost mount) Anhängern besser sein soll. Aber kann man mit einem Mule oder einem der Aevon Anhänger problemlos, sprich zumindest genauso sicher wie mit Gepäckträger und Packtaschen und dem selben Gewicht, mit 70 km/h einen 15% Berg runterfahren? Vieleicht kann @wolfi_1 oder @salatbauchvieh dazu etwas berichten? 

Mich würde auch interessieren ob Anhänger Besitzer Erfahrungswerte hierzu haben: Ist man mit einem Anhänger merklich langsamer als mit der selben Zuladung (~25kg auf Packtaschen vorne und hinten verteilt) in Packtaschen? Ein Einspuranhänger ist ja aerodynamischer aber das zusätzliche Rad erzegt zusätzl. Rollwiderstand und Anhänger sind zudem ca. 2-3 kg schwerer als Packtaschen und Gepäckträger.  

Und noch eine hoffentlich einfacher zu beantwortende Frage: Kann man mit solchen Anhängern freihändig fahren (zumindest so gut wie man es auch ohne kann ;-) )?


----------



## gfx (9. April 2018)

radgemach schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das 26" Laufrad in deinen Fotos gesehn. Interessant! Was wiegt denn der Anhänger (der 120er) mit 16" und wieviel mit 26" Rad? Gibt es einen thread indem du über diesen Umbau berichtet hast?
> 
> Und noch eine allgemeine Frage an alle Aevon / Mule Besitzer: Es gibt ja zahlreiche Bereichte dass mit BOB-ähnlichen Anhänger (axle mount) 70 km/h bergab geführlich oder gar unmöglich sind. Ich weiß auch dass das mit Mule und Aevon (seatpost mount) Anhängern besser sein soll. Aber kann man mit einem Mule oder einem der Aevon Anhänger problemlos, sprich zumindest genauso sicher wie mit Gepäckträger und Packtaschen und dem selben Gewicht, mit 70 km/h einen 15% Berg runterfahren? Vieleicht kann @wolfi_1 oder @salatbauchvieh dazu etwas berichten?
> 
> Und noch eine hoffentlich einfacher zu beantwortende Frage: Kann man mit solchen Anhängern freihändig fahren (zumindest so gut wie man es auch ohne kann ;-) )?



Ok, habe für Dich ein wenig "Recherche" betrieben... ;-)

1) Die damalige originale Alu-Schwinge war 466g schwer, die aus Stahl dann 1045g schwer. Also 600g mehr...(Nur schwinge, ohne Spritzschutz etc). ich wollte sie sehr stabil haben und unterwegs nicht reparieren wollen - und wenn dann nicht mit Alu schweissen.
Dann kommt der Unterschied des Rades und Reifen. 
Doch: wieso fahren wir nicht alle mit Klapp-Fahrräder mit 16-20" ? ;-) 
Und: wenn ich den Anhänger sowieso mit 20kg+ geladen habe, kommt es mir nicht mehr drauf an. Bergauf bin ich schon 14-25% gefahren, hängt lediglich von der Übersetzung und Deiner Fitness ab ;-) Das grössere Rad auf weichen Böden ist sicher nicht schlechter.

2) Nein, kein Thread vorhanden. Hier genügt es... ;-)

3) Speed: Ich bin mit dem Aevon mehrmals über 60km/h gefahren (gemäss Garmin fahre ich auf diesem Video maximal 65km/h: Ton abstellen - sorry!). Es wurde mir NIE mulmig, weil zB der Anhänger zu schwingen anfangen würde. Einmal musste ich in Deutschland sogar aus 35+km/h eine Notbremse ziehen: Ausser den längeren Bremsweg habe ich nichts aussergewöhnliches gemerkt - trotz Federgabel. Die zwei Gründe dafür für mich: sehr gute Lage und Robustheit der Verbindung; steifer Anhänger. Mit dem Extrawheel und Bob Ibex war es für mich anders.

4) ich war mit den Packtaschen unterwegs. Sie leiden auf unebenen Strassen zuviel...

5) freihändig: Tja... das würde ich jetzt nicht garantieren. Mit keinem der Anhänger, denn man muss/müsste das Gewicht sehr gut verteilen (wie bei den Packtaschen). Dann würde ich wohl eine Lenkerdämpfung einbauen...

Und da wir im Reiseanhängerthread sind: ich war gestern wieder mit einem Zweirad-(Kinder-)Anhänger unterwegs (hatte ich günstig erwerben können): Nein danke... wirklich nichts für mich. Beim geradeaus fahren merke ich ihn, geschweige beim aus dem Sattel treten. Am schlimmsten doch: man muss genau zielen. Trifft ein Rad auf eine Bodenwelle, Stein, Bordkante etc, kann es den Anhänger umwerfen... Ich werde mein Aevon herholen... ;-)

Schönen Gruss

Georges




Das Befahren war kein Problem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerpapa (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit verschiedene Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. MTB-Tandem fahren und dabei den Hund mitnehmen. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn der Anhänger in etwa auch da durch kommt wo das Rad durchgeht. Dabei dachte ich an einen Anhänger auf den ich eine entsprechend große Hundebox baue.

Mit unserem 2 Spurhundeanhänger ist das Befahren von Singeltrails nicht möglich.

Aufgrund der Größe des Hundes, Stockmass ~40cm, 25 kg Gewicht, muss auch ausreichend Platz sein. Also die Box relativ groß sein. Dabei gehe ich von einer Größe LxB=70x50 cm aus.

Bei der Suche bin ich auf den Oxtail EX1 gestoßen http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/technical_info.html# . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Hänger? Vor allem mit der Haltbarkeit der Konstruktion und dem Fahrverhalten?

Er soll vor allem für Tagestouren hier im Spessart herhalten, mit überwiegend befestigten Wegen, aber eben auch mal den einen oder anderen einfachen Singletrail. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung mit Anhängern (Chariot II, BOB Yak, Family-Tandem, Hundeanhänger) und denke, dass ein Einspurhänger am geeignetsten für das MTB ist. Groß Federung usw. brauche ich nicht, da der Hund wenns grob wird eh laufen muss. Und meine Erfahrung mit dem Bob ist, der hüpf und springt dann schon irgendwie hinterher.

Wenn es noch andere Ideen gibt, dann her damit.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## G36A1 (7. Mai 2018)

Tandem+Anhänger erreichen schon eine gewisse Länge - ist das nicht etwas unsportlich in der Handhabung?


----------



## tigerpapa (8. Mai 2018)

Nein, im Gegenteil! Das ist dann Hochleistungssport.
Schwierig sind dann enge verwinkelte trails bergauf. Aber ganz ehrlich, das würde die beste Stokerin von allen eh nicht mitmachen.
Bei der Kombination Tandem-Hundeanhänger geht es darum mehrere Anforderungen an mi h zu Kombinieren.

Auf Reisen hat sich der Bob Yak schon häufig hinter dem Tandem bewährt . Das sieht dann so aus und funktioniert sehr gut. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-euere-tandems.426895/page-101#post-15082932

Grüße Andreas


----------



## gfx (8. Mai 2018)

Hi

Mit tandem und Bob Ibex war ich damals auch unterwegs, auch Treppen runter aber kein single trail. 

Mittlerweile habe ich lieber die Anhänger, die an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, denn sie sind stabiler /Spurtreuer nach meinem Empfinden. Anderseits folgen sie nicht so schön die Fahrrad Spur: im Vergleich zu Bob und co schneiden sie eher die Kurven (bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten). Dafür kann man an Ort wenden. Auch ein Vorteil. ;-)

Zweirädrige Anhänger kommen bei mir nicht mehr so schnell: hab sie schon zweimal auf der Seite gelegt, als ich unachtsam eine Kante einseitige anfuhr. 
Glücklicherweise war kein Lebewesen im Anhänger. 

 Ich habe meine Bob verkauft und gegen (modifizierte) Aevons gewechselt. 

Viel Spass und Gruss
Georges


----------



## G36A1 (9. Mai 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich lieber die Anhänger, die an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, denn sie sind stabiler /Spurtreuer nach meinem Empfinden.
> Ich habe meine Bob verkauft und gegen (modifizierte) Aevons gewechselt.


Die Aevon Anhänger lassen sich allerdings nur mit Fahrrädern ohne Gepäckträger nutzen. 
Die BOB Anhänger können mit Gepäckträger kombiniert werden.


----------



## gfx (9. Mai 2018)

G36A1 schrieb:


> Die Aevon Anhänger lassen sich allerdings nur mit Fahrrädern ohne Gepäckträger nutzen.
> Die BOB Anhänger können mit Gepäckträger kombiniert werden.


Aufem Trail : yep! 

Dennoch: ich glaub nicht, ich würde mit >45km/h meinen damaligen HomeTrail fahren. Auf der Strasse mit dem Tandem war der Bob gut. 

Ach... die Wahl der Qual ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerpapa (10. Mai 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich lieber die Anhänger, die an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, denn sie sind stabiler /Spurtreuer nach meinem Empfinden. Anderseits folgen sie nicht so schön die Fahrrad Spur: im Vergleich zu Bob und co schneiden sie eher die Kurven (bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten). Dafür kann man an Ort wenden. Auch ein Vorteil. ;-)



Ich weiß nur wie Anhänger die an der Achse befestigt sind fahren. Wenden ist mit dem Bob mitunter schwierig; dabei bin ich auch schon gestürzt. 
Bei Zweispurhängern ist der Wendekreis nach rechts eingeschränkt, muss man immer dran denken.
Umgeworfen habe ich noch keinen Anhänger, aber es war schon ein paar Mal kurz davor. 
Die Geländegängigkeit eines Bob würde für meinen Bedarf ausreichen, aber die Ladefläche ist zu kurz. Genauso wie bei den anderen Hängern die ich kenne.
Der Oxtail ist der
Einzige der lang genug ist. Aber ich habe keine Erfahrungsberichte gefunden. Die Konstruktion ist schon ein bisschen ungewöhnlich.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## gfx (10. Mai 2018)

Wenden mit Aevon, Mule and co ist ganz einfach. Dafür sind enge Spitzkehren (besonders in Trails) sowie rechte Winkel heikel: Bei tiefer Geschwindigkeit schneidet der Anhänger die Kurve. Inwiefern es relevant für ein Tandem ist, habe ich keine Ahnung. 

Es gibt den Aevon in 120liter Version. 
Hier meine Version im Trail, Musik zuvor jedoch abstellen:





Hier die 100 liter mit 29" und Gepäckträger:





Schönen Gruss
Georges


----------



## Dop (29. Mai 2018)

tigerpapa schrieb:


> und denke, dass ein Einspurhänger am geeignetsten für das MTB ist.
> Grüße,
> Andreas



Davon mal ganz abgesehen, dass ich so was in der Machart von einem Bob Yak nicht an ein Tandem hängen würde, und bei dem Gewicht was mit diesem Hänger voraussichtlich befördert werden soll schon mal gar nicht.
Mein Gedanke war zu dem Thema eigentlich, ich habe schon ein seeehr Breites und weit nach unten reichendes Schutzblech, aber trotzdem schaut ALLES was auf dem Hänger liegt nach kürzester Zeit aus wie Sau.
Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass ein Lebewesen das nicht so berauschend findet, permanent vom Hinterrad mit was auch immer beworfen zu werden.
Über irgendeinen Kabinen artigen Schutz, würde sich der Hund sicher freuen, keine Ahnung ob so was wie ein Yak da tatsächlich die erste wahl ist bei dem Vorhaben.


----------



## gfx (29. Mai 2018)

Dop schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen, dass ich so was in der Machart von einem Bob Yak nicht an ein Tandem hängen würde, und bei dem Gewicht was mit diesem Hänger voraussichtlich befördert werden soll schon mal gar nicht.
> Mein Gedanke war zu dem Thema eigentlich, ich habe schon ein seeehr Breites und weit nach unten reichendes Schutzblech, aber trotzdem schaut ALLES was auf dem Hänger liegt nach kürzester Zeit aus wie Sau.
> Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass ein Lebewesen das nicht so berauschend findet, permanent vom Hinterrad mit was auch immer beworfen zu werden.
> Über irgendeinen Kabinen artigen Schutz, würde sich der Hund sicher freuen, keine Ahnung ob so was wie ein Yak da tatsächlich die erste wahl ist bei dem Vorhaben.



Der Kabinenartige Schutz könnte bei Sonne und Regen auch helfen, nicht?

Bist Du mit einem zweirädrigen Anhänger gefahren? Denn ich habe mir übergangsmässig einen Kinderanhänger besorgt. Ja, nicht das teuerste Modell und einseitig am Hinterbau angeschlossen. Doch die Erfahrung war ernüchternd :
1) beim beschleunigen fing er an zu schwingen. Dito beim Stehendfahren (falls Ihr das auf dem Tandem könnt).
2) ab 20-25km/h spürt man ihn auch, wie er tanzt (links-rechts schwingen... oder umgekehrt (-
3) Das schlimmste: fährt man einseitig auf einem Stein, Bodenwelle, Bürgersteig.. kann der ganze Anhänger zur Seite fliegen. Glücklicherweise waren da weder Kinder noch Hund drin.

Vielleicht lag es an einem "schlechten" Anhänger..

Falls Du aber auf einem Zweirad-Anhänger gehen willst: wäre  www.polyroly.com etwas für Dich?


Ich gebe meinen neuen modifizierten nicht so schnell wieder her! 
 

Viel Spass 
Schönen Gruss
Georges


----------



## Dop (29. Mai 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag es an einem "schlechten" Anhänger..




Denke ich auch, ich kenne das was du da schilderst überhaupt nicht. Ich sehe so was aber nicht selten bei
großen Kinderanhängern, wie sie hinter der Zugmaschine hinterher schlingern.
Ich kenne mich mit Kinderanhängern so überhaupt nicht aus, eventuell hat da ja wirklich was mit dem Preis zu tun.
Ansonsten, kann der Anhänger ja nur so gut laufen, wie die Verbindung zwischen Zugmaschine und Anhänger es
zulässt, und da gibt es ja zum teil abenteuerliche Verbindungskonstruktionen.


----------



## gfx (29. Mai 2018)

Bleibt die Frage: wenn man mit einem Rad auf/an/über die Bordsteinkante fährt, fliegt ein "guter" ZweiradAnhänger auch auf die Seite?

Denn für mich ist das wichtigste: wo das Hinterrad der Zugmaschine fährt, fährt auch das Anhängerrad (zumindest bei normalen Geschwindigkeiten)


----------



## Dop (29. Mai 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage: wenn man mit einem Rad auf/an/über die Bordsteinkante fährt, fliegt ein "guter" ZweiradAnhänger auch auf die Seite?



Auch mit gut durchdachten Material, lässt sich die Physik nicht Komplet außer kraft setzen.
Jedes Anhängerkonzept hat halt seine vor und Nachteile.


----------



## gfx (29. Mai 2018)

Dop schrieb:


> Auch mit gut durchdachten Material, lässt sich die Physik nicht Komplet außer kraft setzen.
> Jedes Anhängerkonzept hat halt seine vor und Nachteile.


Mein Konzept nicht 
( = mit Humor)


----------



## Dop (30. Mai 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> ( = mit Humor)



Dafür das du da ein ganz schönes Monster hinter dir her ziehst, finde ich mögliche Steilfläche aber recht Mager.
Und hochstapeln wie im Beitrag #411 zusehen ist, so möchte sicher auch nicht jeder fahren.
Es bleibt dabei, jedes Anhängerkonzept hat halt seine vor und Nachteile.


----------



## gfx (30. Mai 2018)

Dop schrieb:


> Dafür das du da ein ganz schönes Monster hinter dir her ziehst, finde ich mögliche Steilfläche aber recht Mager.
> Und hochstapeln wie im Beitrag #411 zusehen ist, so möchte sicher auch nicht jeder fahren.
> Es bleibt dabei, jedes Anhängerkonzept hat halt seine vor und Nachteile.


Was meinst Du mit "Steilfläche"?

Hochstapeln möchte ich nicht. Weder im Verhalten noch in der Höhe  

Besonders mit einem 1Rad Anhänger der am HinterradAchse angemacht wird. Da war mir am Bob bei ca 30kg und "hoch" sehr unangenehm.
Mit 80kg Freund im 120 Aevon mit 26": kein Problem und stabil. 

Aber ja, jedes Prinzip hat seine Schwächen. Der Aevon wird länger, besonders mit großem Rad. Aber stabil (auch bei Notbremsung aus >35km/h) und Spurtreu bleibt er. Nur keine TrailSpitzkehren fahren. ;-)

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (1. Juni 2018)

Stellfläche, was man auf das Gerät drauf stellen kann.
Mag sein dass das Bild aus deinem Beitrag #421 etwas verzerrt, von der möglichen Stellfläche her schaut das für mich auf dem Bild aber so aus, als ob auf diesen RISIGEN Anhänger nur etwas mehr wie ein Kasten Wasser drauf passt.
Ok man kann sicher auch drei Kästen übereinander stapeln, nur gemessen an der Anhängergröße selber, finde ICH die Stellfläche sehr gering.
Wie gesagt das Bild #421 verzerrt sicher auch etwas, der Hänger selber scheint ja schon länger wie die Zugmaschine zu sein.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Juni 2018)

Ja sieht in der Tat aus wie: 2m Deichsel - Koerbchen fuer Schminkutensilien - 29" Hinterrad.


----------



## gfx (1. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja sieht in der Tat aus wie: 2m Deichsel - Koerbchen fuer Schminkutensilien - 29" Hinterrad.


2m? Und dann wundern sich Frauen, dass für gewisse Dimensionen immer übertrieben wird? 

Schminkutensilien... jedem das seine: nicht so mein Ding. Dafür passt meine Ausrüstung drin, und ich bin glücklich. Besonders weil es stabil läuft und meinen (sorry für's ego) Bedürfnissen passt. Satteltaschen würden es auch tun, die halten aber Ruppelpiste weniger aus.

Für MICH ist die Länge nicht ein Problem (im Gegenteil: Knautschzone nach hinten gefällt mir). Ich akzeptiere gerne, dass Ihr Mühe damit habt. Kosmetik ist eben nicht mein Ding. Form follows function ;-)

Es gibt das Extrawheel (viel kürzer), Bob, Mule, viele Zweiradanhänger und mehr... 

Wie schon oben erwähnt: alles hat seine Kehrseite. Wählt das Passende für Euch 
 

In diesem Sinne: viel Spass..


----------



## Keyser Soze (9. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin...

Meine Frau und ich suchen momentan einen Lastenanhänger zum einkaufen. Wir haben einen Croozer Kid For 2 mit der alten Vierkantkupplung, die an beiden Rädern verbaut ist. Der Lastenanhänger müsste also auch diese Kupplungsversion aufweisen.

Den Croozer Cargo gibts scheinbar nur noch mit der neuen Kupplungsvariante, nun haben wir den XLC Carry Van gefunden, der baugleich zum alten Croozer Cargo zu sein scheint und die gleiche Kupplung zu haben scheint.

Kennt jemand sonstige Alternativen (am besten mit stabiler Bodenplatte - XLC und Croozer scheinen ne recht dünne Platte verbaut zu haben und gerne auch mit mehr als 30kg Zuladung)?
Zur Not würde ich einen neuen Croozer Cargo o.ä. kaufen und die Kupplung an der Deichsel wechseln, einfacher und günstiger wärs natürlich mit direkt montierter Vierkantkupplung.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Schönen Abend und beste Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## Dop (11. Juni 2018)

Keyser Soze schrieb:


> gerne auch mit mehr als 30kg Zuladung)?
> 
> Moritz



Ohne jetzt lange gesucht zu haben im Netz bezüglich deines Anhängers, für mich schaut das so aus als ob deine momentane Kupplung in einer runden Deichsel steckt.
Passt da nicht auch die Weberkupplung in das Rohr.
Selbst die E Version ist ja mit 80Kg Belastung schon recht Stabil.

https://www.weber-products.de/products/kupplung_e-el-es/


----------



## gfx (11. Juni 2018)

Keyser Soze schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin...
> ...
> ...



Ich denke, Du bist genau richtig hier  

Hast Du schon hier geguckt? www.polyroly.com 

es könnte evtl was dabei haben. 

Schönen Gruss

G.


----------



## Sahnie (11. Juni 2018)

Habe es auch mal geschafft mich aufzuraffen und einen Camping-Trip an den 30 Kilometer entfernten Bade-Campingplatz gewagt. Basis war ein stabiles Juchem und ein Croozer Anhänger. Mit so einem Anhänger kann man auch mal über schlechtere Wege donnern. Qualität stimmt und der Aufbau kinderleicht. Billiges Wochenende, braun geworden, kann man öfter machen. Aber richtig weite Strecken möchte ich mit 30 Kilogramm hinten dran nicht machen.



Camping &quot;Paradiessee&quot; in Meerdorff by Supersahnie, auf Flickr


----------



## Keyser Soze (11. Juni 2018)

Nabend zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Schonmal schön, richtig gelandet zu sein - ein Lastenanhänger Thread aus der Suche brachte mich her!

@Dop ja die Weber Kupplungen würden an den Croozer passen, allerdings bräuchten wir dann zwei Kupplungen für die Räder, eine entsprechende Deichsel-Kupplung für den Kinderanhänger und je nachdem noch eine für den Lastenanhänger. Das wären mindestens Zusatzkosten von ca 120 Ois und damit wäre bereits bissl mehr als ein Drittel unseres Budgets hinfort 

Die Vierkant Deichsel Kupplung von Croozer gibts so um 25 bis 28 Ois.

@gfx so schön und stabil die Polyrolys auch sind liegen sie, wie aus meiner Antwort auf Gop bereits herleitbar, weit (sogar weit³) über unserem aktuellen Budget ^^

Das Bild von @Sahnie hilft mir aber! Scheint ja ein Carry Van zu sein und am Juchem ist exakt die Kupplung die wir an unseren Radeln auch verbaut haben. Denke für den Anfang wirds der werden und wenn sich das Einkaufen mit Rad und Anhänger grundsätzlich bewährt können wir mal gezielt auf einen besseren Anhänger sparen.

Nochmal vielen Dank und schönen Abend,
Moritz


----------



## gfx (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo AnhängerGemeinschaft

Einfach mal als Info...

(und auf Deutsch: wer damit Probleme hat, postet einfach mal was anderes )

 


Viel Spass und sonnige Grüße 

G. 

(Beim zoomen sieht man: 25kg pro Sack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (20. Juli 2018)

gfx schrieb:


> 25kg pro Sack)



Da hast du ja noch etwas Luft.


----------



## Dop (23. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es hier jemand der sehr leichte Reifen auf seinen Anhänger Fährt?
Ich habe bei meinen jetzigen Reifen, noch nie einen Platten/Panne gehabt. Bestimmt liegt das auch mit daran, dass meine Reifen mit etwas über 650g pro Stück genug Material auf der Lauffläche haben.
Oder, Keine Ahnung, könnte auch sein das die immer nur sehr geringe Beladung von Maximal 25Kg mit einen Einfluss auf das nicht auftreten von Pannen hat.
Die Reifen haben eigentlich genug üble Wegstrecken hinter sich, schauen für die menge an Kilometern die sie hinter sich haben aber immer noch relativ neuwertig aus, zumindest was Schnittverletzungen oder ähnliches angeht. Ich würde um Gewicht sparen zu wollen, jetzt gerne auf so was wie Schwalbe Kojak Performance umsteigen wollen, möchte aber ungern mit solcher Art von Reifen zum Pannensammler werden. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung bezüglich leichter Reifen auf dem Anhänger. Es muss auch nicht der Kojak sein, der war nur mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. März 2019)

moin liebe leute. hab mir neulich einen bezahlbaren anhänger bestellt.
mit vier leeren wasserkisten macht das teil kaum noch spaß. anschließend hab ich um den schwerpunkt tiefer zu bekommen lediglich zwei volle kisten reingestellt. das ganze lies sich dann etwas besser handhaben, aber von bequem war noch immer keine rede.



modell: BIKE ORIGINAL Einrädrig - Hybrid Bike 700C
falls jemand noch eine taugliche idee hat, immer her damit.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. März 2019)

Ich kaufe Wasser in PET Flaschen, da passen exakt 4 Sixpacks (a 6×1,5L) nebeneinander  in den Hänger bei gleichmäßiger Gewichtsverteilung....
Zu deinen Kisten hab ich leider keine Lösung


----------



## kreisbremser (10. März 2019)

glasflaschen sind mir wichtig. ich muss auch nicht 4 kisten auf einmal kaufen. es ginge bequem auch eine dieser kisten und ein kasten bier rein. ich vermute, dass man den schwerpunkt noch tiefer setzen muss, um nicht imme das gefühl zu haben, es kippt sofort.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> glasflaschen sind mir wichtig.


Dacht ich mir schon.
Bei 8km Transportweg hab ich mich allerdings gegen Glas entschieden.
Ich kann mich schließlich nicht um alles kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. März 2019)

So schlechtes Leitungswasser?


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. März 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> So schlechtes Leitungswasser?


Bäääh.
Sprudeln muss es.
Und: ich brauche Schwippschwapp, in rauhen Mengen.
Kommt leider noch nicht ausm Hahn


----------



## kreisbremser (10. März 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> So schlechtes Leitungswasser?





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bäääh.
> Sprudeln muss es.
> Und: ich brauche Schwippschwapp, in rauhen Mengen.
> Kommt leider noch nicht ausm Hahn



ich trink es inzwischen auch ohne sprudel, aber die anverwandten mitbewohner wünschen noch sprudel. zudem muss ich sagen, dass das wasser hier tatsächlich nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Dop (10. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> falls jemand noch eine taugliche idee hat, immer her damit.



Diese Art von Anhänger sind halt nur ein Teil vom ganzen. Da hängt/wirkt an der Verbindungsstelle zwischen Anhänger und Zugmaschine ein ganz schöner Hebel. Ohne genau zuwiesen wie steif der Hinterbau von der Zugmaschine ist, und wie verdreh freudig der Anhänger selber ist, kann man nur im Nebel stochern.
Lade mal Gewicht in dein Anhänger.
Nimm das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine, Lenker gut festhalten und schaue dabei Richtung Sattel. Jetzt Lehne dich mal nach links und rechts mit der ganzen Fuhre und schaue dir an wie sich wahrscheinlich dein Ganzes Rad verwindet.
Mit dies Art von Anhänger bekommst du nie das Gewicht am Anhänger zur Zugmaschine hin entkoppelt.
bezahlbaren Anhänger, der Gefederte Hinterbau von dem Teil führt bestimmt ein Eigenleben, bezahlbaren Anhänger, und je höher die Last baut um so schlimmer wird das wohl.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. März 2019)

Um es kurz zu machen: nö


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2019)

Getränkekisten machen sich meiner Meinung nach besser in einem zweispurigen Anhänger.


----------



## Rommos (11. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Getränkekisten machen sich meiner Meinung nach besser in einem zweispurigen Anhänger.


Ist in der Tat so - hab schon einiges probiert und gebaut, auch einen Weber Monoporter im Gebrauch - aber auch der macht mit den erlaubten 18kg Zuladung (oder so) nicht wirklich mehr Spaß. Aber einer bestimmten Last hilft einfach nur 2-Rad-Hänger


----------



## Dop (11. März 2019)

Schaut man sich mal an was das Original an maximaler Last zulässt, sind 32Kg ja nicht wirklich schon ein Gewicht...
Im Grunde zeigt einem die Tasche die zum Bob gehört ja auch schon an, wie hoch man diesen Anhänger beladen sollte. Tja wie heißt es immer, irgend einen Tot muss man sterben, dafür laufen die Geräte in der Machart vom Bob halt geschmeidiger hinter der Zugmaschine hinterher. FÜR Sperrige schwere Lasten, nimmt man dann wohl besser was anderes als einen Einspuranhänger.

@kreisbremser
Mache doch mal selber einen kleinen Test, lade doch mal das gleiche Gewicht deiner Getränkeknästen in vorm von Sandsäcken in dein Anhänger.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Getränkekisten machen sich meiner Meinung nach besser in einem zweispurigen Anhänger.


schade. das macht den anhänger zum spielzeug. für spielzeug hab ich keine verwendung. dann kann ich die sachen auch im thule kinderanhänger transportieren.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. März 2019)

http://ptsefton.com/2006/09/19/new_trailer.htm

nette idee, aber die ausführung scheint mir sehr amerikanisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (17. März 2019)

Im Prinzip der gleiche Quark wie beim Bob Yak, Stützlast, Schwerpunkt und wer weis was die IDEE sonst noch alles für Krankheiten hat.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. März 2019)

so ne sackkarre hat allerdings zwei räder.


----------



## Dop (17. März 2019)

Wobei in der Kurve sicherlich EIN Rad immer nur Bodenkontakt hat, na ja eins ist besser wie keins.
Eine Rechtskurve sollte man mit dem Teil sicherlich komplett vermeiden.


----------



## Spuk (25. März 2019)

hallo, bin ich hier richtig?
ich wollte dieses Jahr mit meiner familie (Frau+Hund+Ich) an die ostsee, wir haben nur leichtes gepäck... 
kann mir einer einen anhänger empfehlen? hab ein fully und finde nur komische verbindungen-> an die Sattelstange oder an die achse...
danke schon mal


----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2019)

Spuk schrieb:


> an die Sattelstange oder an die achse...
> danke schon mal


Das sind die üblichen Varianten. Wie stellst du dir die Befestigung am Rahmen vor?


----------



## Dop (25. März 2019)

Spuk schrieb:


> kann mir einer einen anhänger empfehlen? hab ein fully und finde nur komische verbindungen-> an die Sattelstange oder an die achse...
> danke schon mal



An welchen Punkten sollte man nach deiner Meinung einen Anhänger noch befestigen können? Weist du welche Verbindungspunkte für dein Fully zugelassen sind?
Es gibt nicht wenige Fully Rahmen, da sollte man keinen Anhänger am Hinterbau hängen, dann bleibt ja nur noch die Sattelstange.


----------



## asco1 (25. März 2019)

das (siehe unten) hat letztes Jahr auf einer 100km-Wochenend-Tour erstaunlich gut funktioniert. (35,00€-BOB-China-Nachbau von Ebay)


----------



## FrontLawn (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand einen bob yak Anhänger im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg zu vermieten? Will 5 Tage mit dem Rennrad zur Ostsee fahren.
Ich liebäugle damit, mir so ein Teil zu kaufen, möchte es aber vorher testen.
Grüße aus Potsdam


----------



## gfx (2. Mai 2019)

Spuk schrieb:


> hallo, bin ich hier richtig?
> ich wollte dieses Jahr mit meiner familie (Frau+Hund+Ich) an die ostsee, wir haben nur leichtes gepäck...
> kann mir einer einen anhänger empfehlen? hab ein fully und finde nur komische verbindungen-> an die Sattelstange oder an die achse...
> danke schon mal



An einem Fully würde ich “nie” einen Einrad-Anhänger an die ungefederte Masse befestigen. (Einfluss auf Federverhalten und Schärkräfte auf Honterbau-Lager durch kontinuierliches Wippen)

Mit einem Zweirad Anhänger lässt sich schlechter Trails fahren. 

EinradAnhänger für Fully sind mEn:
Aevon: massiver, schwerer. Für mich bessere Kupplung
Toutterrain: leichter, filigraner. Mir gefällt die Kupplung weniger, da der aussenstehende Drehpunkt ein Drehmoment in den Rahmen leitet. 

Viel Spass

Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (8. Mai 2019)

Mir ist mein BOB Yak an der Schweißnaht bei der Deichsel gebrochen und der Boden hat sich stellenweise gelöst. Schweißen lassen, den Boden habe ich mit Tie-Wraps befestigt.

Vor dem Yak habe ich den Metropolitan Hänger von BOB mit der Rubbermaid Kiste am Tandem gehabt. Dessen Verschraubung unter der Kiste ist mir mehrmals an den Schrauben abgebrochen. Ich bekam aber mein Geld zurück und kaufte dann den Yak der etwas teurer war. Sowieso sind beide Modelle zu teuer. Der Metropolitan war sehr nützlich, einfach zum Einpacken und konnte als Behelfstisch auf dem Camping dienen. Die neueren Modelle hatten dann vier Schrauben unter der Kiste, die sollten wohl halten.

Habe mir zur Sicherheit einen Billig-BOB made in China zugelegt. 

Wahrscheinlich ist die Federung beim Yak ziemlich wichtig, da wird dessen Rahmen viel weniger belastet.


----------



## steuerrudi (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nun viel in dem Thread gelesen und Eindrücke gewonnen. Dennoch ein paar Fragen:

Hat den jemand mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit dem ein paar Seiten weiter vorne verlinkten Burley Coho?

Ich bin mir bei Auswahl noch unschlüssig. Einsatzzweck: Mehrtagestouren auf Radwegen (Teer/Schotter) und zum Teil auch einfachere Trails. Frau und Tochter sollen nicht mit Gepäck belastet werden, deshalb scheiden Rucksäcke aus. Zugfahrzeug ist ein Cannondale F-Si Carbon

Der Burley Coho wiegt anscheinend knapp 10 Kilo und ist damit doch einiges schwerer als z.B. Bob ibex mit 7,7 kg, von diesem liest man allerdings einiges zu Qualitätsproblemen. Zumal er auch noch einiges teurer ist. Der Burley macht eigentlich einen wertigen Eindruck, hat Ständer dabei und ist sehr leicht zum an-/abkupplen.

Bei dem Mule habe ich wegen meiner Carbon-Sattelstütze bedenken (bräuchte ich wohl eine zusätzliche). Außerdem bis er einsatzfähig ist, wird er auch recht teuer (wobei das sicher nicht ausschlaggebend sein soll). Oben wird ja geschrieben, dass er auch gut mitfährt, da hätte ich wegen der langen Deichsel bedenken gehabt. Das großer Rad ist natürlich sicher sehr gut.

Also kann jemand was zum Burley sagen?
Bin natürlich auch sonst für Tipps dankbar.

achso: gefedert und Einrad sind für mich gesetzt.


----------



## Dop (15. Mai 2019)

steuerrudi schrieb:


> achso: gefedert und Einrad sind für mich gesetzt.



Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte man das eher daran fest machen, wie viel Kilos mitgenommen werden sollen. 
Burley Coho, ja fast 10Kg und dann kommen ja noch die Behältnisse für die Ladung dazu. Dann soll das Gerät auch noch fast 500 EURO kosten...
So was wie ein Topeak Journey ist deutlich leichter und auch noch günstiger. Ok der Topeak hat keine Federung, nur wo zu muss das Gepäck Gefedert sein.
Was mich an beiden Hängern stört, dieses nur 16 Zoll kleine Hinterrad, dass passt in jedes Mausloch. Alles was nicht geschmeidig überrollt werden kann, ruckelt dann hinter der Zugmaschine hinterher.


----------



## -mo- (13. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen zum Thema Transport in Bahn/Flieger mit Gepäckanhängern ala mule o.ä.?
Habe im Netzt bislang nur Beiträge gefunden, die in Richtung "der Anhänger ist ja unser Kinderwagen" gehen...
Aber Rückmeldungen für "echte" Gepäckanhänger irgendwie Fehlanzeige.


Nimmt die Bahn die überhaupt mit?
Brauche ich eine zweite "Fahrrad-Fahrkarte" (im Fernverkehr/Deutscalnd/Europa)?
Wie sieht es im Flieger aus? 1x Fahrrad als Sportgepäck + 1x Anhänger als Sonder/Sperr-Gepäck? Kosten???

Bin leider auch von den Erklärungen bei tout terrain nicht wirklich schlau geworden, wie weit ich den mule zerlegen kann.

Danke Euch schon mal für Euer Feedback.
Gruß Moritz


----------



## Dop (14. Januar 2020)

Ob man eine Fahrkarte für einen Anhänger Braucht hängt wohl in erster Linie vom Bahnbetreiber selber ab. Mir ist es überhaupt erst einmal passiert, dass ich nach einer Fahrkarte für meinen Anhänger gefragt wurde. Ich hatte wie immer keine und wurde dann gebeten beim nächsten mal eine zu Kaufen. Eine fehlende Fahrkarte endet üblicherweise aber sicher nie so gelassen.

ICH kann das Bahnfahren mit Rad und Hänger nicht empfehlen. Das Problem ist meist weniger die Bahn, als mehr die Typen die bahn Benutzen. Mit aus diesem Grund versuche ich die zu Transportierende menge auf dem Anhänger so klein wie möglich zu halten.
Fehlende oder zu kleine Fahrstühle auf den Bahnhöfen und und und, aus dem Grund ist mein Anhänger mit last nicht mehr wie ein etwas größerer Koffer, der sich auch so noch tragen und bewegen lässt falls er mal nicht hinterm Rad hängt. 
Für mich kommt auch so was in der Machart wie ein Bob nicht in frage, mein Anhänger muss auch noch einigermaßen mobil und standsicher bleiben wenn er nicht an der Zugmaschine hängt.
ICH würde auch für kein Geld der Welt, alleine mit Rad und Hänger hinten dran Bahnfahren wollen. Vor kurzen gerade wieder gelesen, Rad im Zug Anhänger noch auf dem Bahnhof und oder umgekehrt und der Zug Fährt los.
Mir müsste die Bahn mittlerweile eigentlich Geld geben das ich sie benutze, als umgekehrt. Darauf lassen die sich aber nicht ein, mehrfach Probiert.
Wenn einer eine Reise tut....


----------



## -mo- (16. Januar 2020)

Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung.
Auch wenn Deine Erfahrungen jetzt nicht direkt ermutigend wirken...
Gruß Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (16. Januar 2020)

Die Beste Erfahrung mit Tandem UND Anhänger war mit LKW-stop... vielleicht eine Alternative?

ansonsten: Rad vom Anhänger abnehmen und Anhänger sanft Tasche als Gepäck aufgegeben. 
???


----------



## Dop (17. Januar 2020)

-mo- schrieb:


> Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung.
> Auch wenn Deine Erfahrungen jetzt nicht direkt ermutigend wirken...
> Gruß Moritz



Das gute ist ja das es gehen würde, sofern man einen Zugbetreiber erwischt der überhaupt Fahrräder mitnimmt. Das ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert, Fahrräder wurden gar nicht mitgenommen oder es fuhren nur zwei, drei mal am Tag Züge die groß genug wahren für Fahrastrandport.
Tja und dann rollt der Zug ein, auf dem du drei Stunden gewartet hast, der Fahrradwagon zieht an dir vorbei und ist voll mit Rädern der 
E-Bike Mafia Ü 60 und älter.

Was ich am fahren mit Anhänger aber am merkwürdigsten finde, dass ich immer mal wieder auf Zeitgenossen treffe die den festen Glauben verteilen dass sie ihren Anhänger hinterm Rad nicht spüren wurden.


----------



## gfx (17. Januar 2020)

@Dop:
Anhänger nicht spüren:
1) nicht jeder ist gleich fein fühlig (ich bin es weniger)
 es kommt drauf an, 
2) wie häufig man fährt
3) und wie man belädt
4) wo der Anhänger mit dem Fahrrad verbunden ist. An der Sattelstütze merkte ich es viiiieeeel weniger als am Hinterrad (80kg winkenden Mensch im Anhänger an der sattelstütze=ok; 30kg Einkäufe am Hinterrad =nok) (klar, nicht gemeint auf Einfluss an Muskeln)

ubrigens: Flixbus und Co könnten auch interessant sein... wer hat auch Erfahrungen gemacht?

vieSpass.

lg

Georges


----------



## Dop (17. Januar 2020)

Ich denke das hat weniger mit Feinfühligkeit zu tun als viel mehr mit der Tatsche das die Menschliche kraft Limitiert ist. Wo die persönlichen Grenzen liegen, ist sicher eine recht individuelle Angelegenheit.
Mich/uns kostet der Anhänger 4/5 Km/h und bei mir/uns treten sogar ZWEI Personen. Auf meinen Anhänger liegen lediglich 25 Kg und mehr Gewicht möchte ICH auch nicht für Bezahlung länger durch die Landschaft ziehen.
Ich Rede hier von Radreisen, und nicht davon den wöchentlichen Wocheneinkauf ums Eck zubringen.

Ich kann nur jeden raten der vor dem Kauf eines Anhängers steht, sich wenn möglich vorab so ein Gerät mal zu borgen. Ich kenne genug Läute für die war nach so einer Probefahrt der Gedanke mit einen Fahrradanhänger zu reisen aus dem Kopf raus.
Wer mit dem Solo Rad unterwegs ist und einem das mögliche Platzangebot auf dem Rad nicht ausreicht, sollte sich nach meiner Erfahrung nach lieber mal Gedanken darüber machen ob sein Gepäck nicht optimiert werden sollte.
Wie gesagt bei OTTO normal ist die Kraft Endlich.


----------



## gfx (17. Januar 2020)

Bei mir ist auch die Kraft endlich. Glücklicherweise haben wir Übersetzungen ;-)

„den Anhänger nicht merken“ kann für MICH zwei Bedeutungen haben:
1) man merkt ihn in Kurven, beim Bremsen, oder bei langsamer Fahrt. Oder nicht. Und da gibt es von Anhänger zu Anhänger klare Unterschiede. 
2) Oder man merkt ihn aufgrund des Gewichtes zB bergauf. (Als würde man ein Stück Blei mitnehmen)

Ich behaupte nicht, dass man Gewicht gar nicht merkt. Aber viel ist AUCH im Kopf.
(Erlebt, berechnet oder auch hier: https://www.cyclingabout.com/how-much-does-bike-and-gear-weight-slow-you-down/)

25kg sind relativ... wenn zB 20liter am Bord haben muss. Und auch relativ ist: Geschwindigkeit, Kreditkarte, wie man isst, oder wo man schläft, und wie die Wegebeschaffenheit ist (flach vs Waschbrett)

aber ja: ich stimme Dir zu. Unbedingt Anhänger mieten/testen. Genauso für Fahrrad, Sattel etc gültig.

Lieben Gruss
;-)
Georges


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Januar 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch die Kraft endlich. Glücklicherweise haben wir Übersetzungen ;-)
> 
> „den Anhänger nicht merken“ kann für MICH zwei Bedeutungen haben:
> 1) man merkt ihn in Kurven, beim Bremsen, oder bei langsamer Fahrt. Oder nicht. Und da gibt es von Anhänger zu Anhänger klare Unterschiede.
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann nur für einen Kinderanhänger sprechen: den spürt man sehr deutlich. Der Anhänger wiegt 17kg, das Kind auch nochmal 15kg brutto. Anfahren und Beschleunigen ist ruckartig, weil der Trägheitsmoment des Hängers erst überwunden werden muss, das Gespann muss sich erst einpendeln - als Fahrer tritt man dann in der gleichen Frequenz wie der Hänger nach vorn gezogen wird, das klappt gut. Beim Bremsen spürt man auch das von "hinten" etwas schiebt, aber moderne Flegenbeißer oder sogar Disc haben damit keine Probleme. 

Übel finde ich Lastwechsel - der (Kinder)hänger lässt kaum Wiegetritt zu - das wird deutlich wenn man aus dem Sattel geht, dann wird man im Lastwechselpunkt immer leicht gebremst und kann als Fahrer nicht stark ziehen. 

Geschwindigkeitstechnisch pendel ich auch im Bereich um 22-23kmh, Einbuße zum Leerbetrieb von ca 5-6kmh. 
Dein Link bezieht sich auf Gewicht AM Rad (Packtaschen), nicht hinten dran. Anders kann ich mir 28-30kmh Schnitte auf 100km nicht vorstellen, oder ich bin einfach zu schwach in den Beinen um das mit Hänger zu drücken...


----------



## gfx (20. Januar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann nur für einen Kinderanhänger sprechen: den spürt man sehr deutlich. Der Anhänger wiegt 17kg, das Kind auch nochmal 15kg brutto. Anfahren und Beschleunigen ist ruckartig, weil der Trägheitsmoment des Hängers erst überwunden werden muss, das Gespann muss sich erst einpendeln - als Fahrer tritt man dann in der gleichen Frequenz wie der Hänger nach vorn gezogen wird, das klappt gut. Beim Bremsen spürt man auch das von "hinten" etwas schiebt, aber moderne Flegenbeißer oder sogar Disc haben damit keine Probleme.
> 
> ...


wenn Dein Kinderanhänger ein Zweirad-Anhänger ist: dann kann ich dem zustimmen.
Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zum Bob-Typ und für mich noch besser: an der Sattelstütze.

klar wird man etwas merken.

aber even: nicht jeder Anhängerist gleich. Und wie unser Vorredner sagte: testen!



Lieben Gruss

Georges


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Januar 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> wenn Dein Kinderanhänger ein Zweirad-Anhänger ist: dann kann ich dem zustimmen.



Ja, Zweirad-Anhänger, kenne nur den Tout-Terrain Offroad Anhänger für MTBs, welcher nur ein Rad hat. Wie ist denn der Geradeaus-Lauf mit so einem Einradhänger? Hast du an deinem auch ein 28" Rad verbaut? Ich sehe eine Scheibenbremse, wie steuerst du diese an?


----------



## gfx (20. Januar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ja, Zweirad-Anhänger, kenne nur den Tout-Terrain Offroad Anhänger für MTBs, welcher nur ein Rad hat. Wie ist denn der Geradeaus-Lauf mit so einem Einradhänger? Hast du an deinem auch ein 28" Rad verbaut? Ich sehe eine Scheibenbremse, wie steuerst du diese an?


Ich habe nicht viel Erfahrung mit Zweirad Anhänger. Aber was ich sag: Tag und Nacht.
Geradeaus fahren Einrad für mich viel besser.
Der Nachteil an der Sattelstütze: Kurvenschneiden. Dafür am Ort wendbar. Und umgekehrt für Befestigung an der Hinterradachse.
zuerst hatte ich einen Bob-Ibex.
Dann wechselte ich: Mein Anhänger war ursprünglich ein aevon. Ich liess eine neue Schwinge schweissen. Die Scheibenbremse ist „nur“ damit ich Fahrrad-Hinterrad mit Anhängerrad wechseln kann. Eine Bremse am Anhänger stelle ich mir nicht effektiv vor (Kräfte vs Geometrie)
LG

Georges


----------



## Dop (18. Februar 2020)

Was denkt ihr, kann das nachteiliger für meinen Rahmen sein, wenn die Kupplung fast keine Dämpfung mehr hat.
Ich möchte von einer Weber Typ E auf eine Typ ES Kupplung wechseln. bei mir scheint sich mal wieder eine weitere Typ E Kupplung zu verabschieden.
Bei der Typ E ist ja das Gelenkt das unter dem Faltenbalg werkelt, ja aus so einer Art Kunststoff/Gummi. Exakt dieses Gummigelenk ist die Schwachstelle von dem Kupplungs--Typ. Bei der Typ ES, ist das Gelenk aus Metall (Alu).
Die Typ E Kupplung hat eine ganz leichte Dämpfung, was für mein Denken beim anfahren oder Bremsen für den Rahmen etwas Schonung bedeuten könnte??
Ich hab etwas bedenken, das mir die ES Kupplung auf Dauer dann noch eher meinen  Rahmen kaputt macht. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. Februar 2020)

Dop schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, kann das nachteiliger für meinen Rahmen sein, wenn die Kupplung fast keine Dämpfung mehr hat.
> Ich möchte von einer Weber Typ E auf eine Typ ES Kupplung wechseln. bei mir scheint sich mal wieder eine weitere Typ E Kupplung zu verabschieden.
> Bei der Typ E ist ja das Gelenkt das unter dem Faltenbalg werkelt, ja aus so einer Art Kunststoff/Gummi. Exakt dieses Gummigelenk ist die Schwachstelle von dem Kupplungs--Typ. Bei der Typ ES, ist das Gelenk aus Metall (Alu).
> Die Typ E Kupplung hat eine ganz leichte Dämpfung, was für mein Denken beim anfahren oder Bremsen für den Rahmen etwas Schonung bedeuten könnte??
> ...


Ich würde da mal ganz unschuldig diese Frage an Weber richten ..... wird ja einen Grund für beide Arten geben, oder?


----------



## Dop (18. Februar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> wird ja einen Grund für beide Arten geben, oder?



Der Grund ist von Seiten Weber ja dokumentiert,  die ES ist halt sehr viel Stabiler ausgelegt ist, das Teil kostet ja auch dann fast das drei bis vierfache.
Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum das bei der ES die Dämpfung komplett wegfällt. Mag ja sein das ich auf dem Holzweg bin, und die minimale Dämpfung der E Type kaum einen Rahmen schonenden Einfluss hat.


----------



## marcel_wob (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei mir ein individuelles Tandem + Anhänger zu planen.
Der Tandemrahmen wird eine Einzelanfertigung (Alu), da könnte man natürlich auf die Idee kommen den Anhänger (und die Kupplung/Anbindung am Rahmen) passend dazu auch selbst zu konstruieren.
Gesetzt ist: Alu, einspurig, Anbindung am Hinterbau.
Der Aufbau des Anhängers selbst stellt wohl keine größeren Probleme dar. Bei der Kupplung/ Anbindung fehlt mir leider jegliche Erfahrung. 
Ich habe mir diesen Thread komplett angesehen, aber so richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht geworden, deshalb jetzt die Frage: 
Wie würdet ihr eure "perfekte" Kupplung wünschen, wenn ihr am Rad und am Anhänger alle Freiheiten habt?

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Dop (6. Mai 2020)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wie würdet ihr eure "perfekte" Kupplung wünschen, wenn ihr am Rad und am Anhänger alle Freiheiten habt?
> 
> Danke schonmal vorab



Die Perfekte Kupplung ist für mich die, die ich auch mit NUR einer Hand bedienen kann.
Da sind die Weber Teile für mich schon nicht so verkehrt!!!
Ich Persönlich bin auch kein Fan von Einspuranhängern (Bob Yak oder ähnlicher Machart) und hinter einem Tandem schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## gfx (6. Mai 2020)

Hatte einen Bob IBEX hinterm Tandem. 80km/h  ging prächtig  

mittlerweile habe ich am normalen Fahrrad den Unterschied zwischen „Kopplung“ am Hinterrad oder an der Sattelstütze für einspurige Anhänger erlebt: Ich empfehle beide zu fahren. Beide haben vor und Nachteile, die erfahren werden sollten.
Zweirad Anhänger konnte mehr Last aufnehmen... aber zu nahe an der Bordkante und er flog um (landete auf der Seite). Natürlich bei höheren km/h, und beim Tandem ist man meisten schnell...

viel Spass und Erfolg beim aussuchen...

Gruss, Georges


----------



## L+M (7. Mai 2020)

Bisher gefällt mir die Kupplung vom Burley Soho XC am besten (zumindest von den Systemen die ich bisher getestet habe). Einhändig bedienbar, stabil und man kann das komplette Rad mit auf den Ständer vom Anhänger nehmen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Mai 2020)

L+M schrieb:


> Bisher gefällt mir die Kupplung vom Burley Soho XC am besten (zumindest von den Systemen die ich bisher getestet habe). Einhändig bedienbar, stabil und man kann das komplette Rad mit auf den Ständer vom Anhänger nehmen.


Stimmt, unser Nicolai hat der Anhängerständer gehalten. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/bikepacking-trailpark-tschechien/


----------



## gfx (10. Mai 2020)

Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt des Bikens und der Physik nicht...

Beim Fully, da soll ein Hinterrad möglichst leicht sein... und dann wird eine Extra Ladung auf die ungefederte Masse gelegt. Ich bin ja auch Fan von Einrad-Anhänger. Der wippt leider aber immer minim links und rechts... die Lager des Hinterbaus dürfen das aufnehmen...

Dann für MICH doch lieber den EinradAnhänger an der Sattelstütze(beim Fully) nehmen... (hatte Bob IBEX als Vergleich)

schönen Sonntag und sonnige Grüsse

Georges


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Mai 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt des Bikens und der Physik nicht...
> 
> Beim Fully, da soll ein Hinterrad möglichst leicht sein... und dann wird eine Extra Ladung auf die ungefederte Masse gelegt. Ich bin ja auch Fan von Einrad-Anhänger. Der wippt leider aber immer minim links und rechts... die Lager des Hinterbaus dürfen das aufnehmen...
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, nur war für uns diese Kombi die beste Lösung die wir gefunden haben. Wir wollten die Fullys für die Trails und Beskidy Trophy, dabei aber nicht auf Ladevolumen für unser kleines Abenteuer verzichten. Noch dazu hohe flexibilität bzgl. Gepäck um mal schnell richtig im Wald die Trails zu genießen. Da bot sich das Einhand-Klicksystem der Anhänger an. Für mein _Pyrenäen_-Abenteuer hatte ich einen Aevon (Sattelstützenbefestigung) am Fully. Die Kombi war für das grobe Geläuf besser, dafür war der Anhänger aber fest mit dem Fahrrad verbunden. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (10. Mai 2020)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, nur war für uns diese Kombi die beste Lösung die wir gefunden haben. Wir wollten die Fullys für die Trails und Beskidy Trophy, dabei aber nicht auf Ladevolumen für unser kleines Abenteuer verzichten. Noch dazu hohe flexibilität bzgl. Gepäck um mal schnell richtig im Wald die Trails zu genießen. Da bot sich das Einhand-Klicksystem der Anhänger an. Für mein _Pyrenäen_-Abenteuer hatte ich einen Aevon (Sattelstützenbefestigung) am Fully. Die Kombi war für das grobe Geläuf besser, dafür war der Anhänger aber fest mit dem Fahrrad verbunden.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Wäre dies nicht was?


salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, nur war für uns diese Kombi die beste Lösung die wir gefunden haben. Wir wollten die Fullys für die Trails und Beskidy Trophy, dabei aber nicht auf Ladevolumen für unser kleines Abenteuer verzichten. Noch dazu hohe flexibilität bzgl. Gepäck um mal schnell richtig im Wald die Trails zu genießen. Da bot sich das Einhand-Klicksystem der Anhänger an. Für mein _Pyrenäen_-Abenteuer hatte ich einen Aevon (Sattelstützenbefestigung) am Fully. Die Kombi war für das grobe Geläuf besser, dafür war der Anhänger aber fest mit dem Fahrrad verbunden.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Wäre dies nicht etwas? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?








						Binninger QR Kupplungsbolzen 10mm, Zubehör Lastenanhänger
					

Zum schnellen werkzeuglosen Fixieren, Arretieren, Wechseln und Sichern. Ermöglicht schnelles und einfaches An- und Abkuppeln Deines Aevon Anhängers mit nur einem Handgriff, ohne aufwendiges Entfernen der Sattelrohrstange. Korrosionsbeständige Ausführung in allen Teilen. Hochfester, gehärteter...




					fahrradanhaenger-freiburg.de


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Mai 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> Wäre dies nicht was?
> 
> 
> Wäre dies nicht etwas? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?
> ...


Sowas gab es "damals" noch nicht. Hatte meinen Aevon um 2008 gekauft. Wenn es funktioniert wäre es natürlich eine mögliche Lösung. Allerdings bleibt die Sattelstütze bei dieser Art von Befestigung ein "Verschleißteil" und dies möchte ich meiner absenkbaren Stütze (noch) nicht antun.


----------



## gfx (10. Mai 2020)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Sowas gab es "damals" noch nicht. Hatte meinen Aevon um 2008 gekauft. Wenn es funktioniert wäre es natürlich eine mögliche Lösung. Allerdings bleibt die Sattelstütze bei dieser Art von Befestigung ein "Verschleißteil" und dies möchte ich meiner absenkbaren Stütze (noch) nicht antun.


Habe auch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ... aber Verschleiss würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen


----------



## Dop (10. Mai 2020)

Ich finde ja, sofern die Zahlen stimmen, dass dieses Burley Coho Gerät dann doch schon relativ schwer ist. Der Anhänger mit der dazu gehörenden Tasche 11kg....

Anders Thema, hat was vom Extrawheel





						FollowMe-Cargo Funktionsweise & Vorteile | FollowMe Cycling
					

Werkzeugfreie feste Verbindung zum Zugfahrrad, einfaches Nachlaufverhalten und absolute Spurtreue, leichtes und sportives Fahrverhalten, keine Kippgefahr.



					www.followme-tandem.com


----------



## jamz83 (11. Mai 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> das (siehe unten) hat letztes Jahr auf einer 100km-Wochenend-Tour erstaunlich gut funktioniert. (35,00€-BOB-China-Nachbau von Ebay)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 842379 Anhang anzeigen 842381


@asco1 wie hast Du den bei Ebay gefunden? Wie bist Du zufrieden gewesen? Ist das der gleiche Anhänger? https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradanha...290633&hash=item3b0115730b:g:AFgAAOSw5utagAga


----------



## asco1 (11. Mai 2020)

jamz83 schrieb:


> @asco1 wie hast Du den bei Ebay gefunden? Wie bist Du zufrieden gewesen? Ist das der gleiche Anhänger? https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradanha...290633&hash=item3b0115730b:g:AFgAAOSw5utagAga


Jep, das sollte er sein. 
Zufrieden? Sagen wir mal so: es ist ein China-Nachbau und das merkt man bei der Qualität. Für entspannte Wochenend-Touren mag der funktionieren, eine Weltreise würde ich nicht damit machen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dop (11. Mai 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Jep, das sollte er sein.
> Zufrieden?



Hat deiner auch das Problem das die Tasche so ÜBEL stinken soll, und der Geruch auch nicht verschwindet?


----------



## asco1 (11. Mai 2020)

Dop schrieb:


> Hat deiner auch das Problem das die Tasche so ÜBEL stinken soll, und der Geruch auch nicht verschwindet?


Anfangs ja, inzwischen rieche ich da nix mehr. Is aber auch schon ein paar Jahre alt und wird an der frischen Luft gelagert.


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Mai 2020)

Sucht hier noch jemand einen? Hier steht noch ein Kool Stop mit Tasche und langer Achse, für Schnellspanner.
Es gibt aber auch eine Kupplung, die direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt wird.


----------



## loben (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo ,

Mal eine Frage: Habe den Male an der Sattelstütze. Dazu benutzte ich eine nicht absenkbare Stütze. Was ist mit dem Luftdruck am Dämpfer? Wie hoch sollte man den einstellen? Den Dämpfer dann blockieren oder offen ? Ich fahre eine Alu Specialized ......., Zuladung etwa 25Kg 

Danke , Gruß Thomas


----------



## gfx (2. Juni 2020)

Kupplungen: Vielleicht bei Binninger nachschauen oder nachfragen... er hat zB eine neue Aevon-Kupplung: https://fahrradanhaenger-freiburg.d...olzen-10mm.html#/249-fur_modell-aevon_uno_100


----------



## Radluder (12. Juli 2020)

Als Neuling im Forum habe ich eine Frage zu den Anhängern. Geplant sind verschiedene Touren quer durch D und A. Manchmal durch Mittelgebirge, manchmal entlang Flüssen, aber meist abseits der ‚normalen‘ Wege und Straßen. Das Rad wo er dran soll ist ein Fully E-MTB, insofern kommt mMn nur ein Einradanhänger mit Befestigung an der Sattelstütze in Frage. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass der Anhänger mit vertretbarem Aufwand zerleg- und wieder zusammenbaubar sein muss, damit er neben zwei MTBs noch mit ins Auto passt. 
Ich hatte bisher den Aevon Kit L80 im Blick, auch wenn der mörderteuer ist. Da das Rad aber auch noch 29“ Felgen hat würde ich laut Info von Binninger die um 10cm verlängerte Deichsel benötigen - die kostet nochmal 140€ Aufpreis. Nun bin ich sicher kein Knauser, aber nen knappen Schein für einen Lastenanhänger mit Kupplung, Tasche und verlängertem Alurohr hinzulegen ist schon ziemlich üppig. Und da ist die Luft in der Bereifung noch nicht mal mitgerechnet...  Scherz beiseite.
Nun hab ich kürzlich denn Tout Terrain Mule entdeckt. Dazu meine Fragen:

kann er mit dem L80 Kit von den Fahreigenschaften, Dauerhaftigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit mithalten?
lässt er sich ähnlich unkompliziert zerlegen und wieder zusammen bauen?
oder ist der Kit L80 mit 140€ für die verlängerte Deichsel die Preisdifferenz wert?
oder ist vielleicht weder der Kit L80 noch der Mule gar nicht das was ich brauche?
Fragen über Fragen...  Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die hoffentlich vielen eindeutigen Antworten!


----------



## Dop (13. Juli 2020)

Es gibt nicht wenige Stimmen die eine Federung am Hänger als überflüssig erachten, was ich auch so sehe.
Im falle vom Aevon spart man ohne Federung somit ja schon ein paar Euros.
Man muss sich in meinen Augen generell beim Anhängerkauf etwas von Thema Geld frei machen.
Ich kann dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, vor ab zu versuchen einen Hänger zu borgen. Auch hier gibt es nicht wenige Menschen für die, die erste auch die Letzte Fahrt mit mit einem Anhänger war.....


----------



## Radluder (13. Juli 2020)

Dop schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, vor ab zu versuchen einen Hänger zu borgen...


Ich komme aus Leipzig. Hier fahren zwar unzählige Leute mit Kinderanhängern herum, aber ich habe noch niemanden mit einem Lastenanhänger gesehen... Sollte das jemand lesen der aus der Region ist oder zufällig mal in der Nähe vorbei kommen sollte dann hätte ich großes Interesse an einer Testfahrt...


----------



## loben (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo , 

Wir haben den TT Mule , Aevon kenne ich nicht. Den TT Mule würde ich immer wieder kaufen. 
Warum : 1. Er ist zerlegbar, 3- Teile Rad, Korb , Deichsel . 
               2. Durch die Federung liegt er bei Geländefahrten richtig gut. 
               3. Handhabung und Gelenk funktionieren tadellos. 
               4. Guter Ständer 
Kurz um sind wir zufrieden. 
Ein wenig muss ich noch mit meiner Einstellung der Federung meines MTBs experimentieren. 
Wir verwenden eine Ortliebtasche im Wagen, passt perfekt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## gfx (18. Juli 2020)

Und besonders den Unterschied testen:
Zweirad anhänger
Einrad Anhänger an der hinterachse
Einrad Anhänger am Sattelrohr.

Aber bald ist ja die Bike-Messe ;/)

viel Spass beim Testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radluder (19. Juli 2020)

Hab gerade mal beim Bikehersteller angefragt. Dort gibt man nur deren Hardtails für Hänger frei, keine Fullys. Rahmen und Dämpfer wären nicht für Horizontalkräfte, die über die Sattelstange eingetragen werden, ausgelegt. Nun hab ich ja nicht vor, mit dem Hänger die schwierigsten Abfahrten runter und steilsten Passagen hochzufahren. Ungeachtet dessen wollte ich euch nach eurer Meinung fragen - gibt es diesbezüglich schlechte Erfahrungen bei Fullys?


----------



## Radluder (20. Juli 2020)

Hat niemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Hmm, dann werde ich es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Dop (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bin froh über jeden Hersteller der überhart mal aussagen zu seinen Produkten macht.....
Sicher wird dir dein Rahmen nicht gleich bei der ersten Fahrt Zerbröseln, dennoch würde ich das nicht gänzlich außer acht lasen was dein Hersteller dir für Auskünfte gegen hat.

Mule! Mag sein, dass das Fahren mit dem Hänger ein anderes ist wie der erste Augenschein. Diese Hochbeine Gazelle ist nicht mein, da finde ich so was wie ein Aevon mit seinem seeehr viel tiefer sitzenden Schwerpunkt besser gelöst.


----------



## chris4711 (20. Juli 2020)

Radluder schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal beim Bikehersteller angefragt. Dort gibt man nur deren Hardtails für Hänger frei, keine Fullys.


Hast du bei TT wegen dem Mule nachgefragt?


----------



## Radluder (20. Juli 2020)

Mein Bike ist ein Ghost Kato FS, ich habe bei Ghost nachgefragt, und die geben die Freigabe für Anhänger nur für ihre Hardtails.


----------



## gfx (20. Juli 2020)

Radluder schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist ein Ghost Kato FS, ich habe bei Ghost nachgefragt, und die geben die Freigabe für Anhänger nur für ihre Hardtails.


Das ist mEn auch die einzige richtige Aussage, WENN man einen Einrad-Anhänger ans gefederte Hinterrad befestigt 

ich hatte 80kg im Aevon

viel Spass u schönen Gruss
G.


----------



## Radluder (20. Juli 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> Das ist mEn auch die einzige richtige Aussage, WENN man einen Einrad-Anhänger ans gefederte Hinterrad befestigt



Ich will ihn ja nicht ans Hinterrad befestigen. Dann wäre mir das klar, auf die Idee käme ich auch nicht. Da gehen Kräfte auf den Dämpfer und auch auf die Gelenke, dafür ist sind die nicht ausgelegt. Ich hatte aber auch explizit an Ghost geschrieben, dass ich den Hänger an der Sattelstütze befestigen werde. 
Ich vermute mal, dass Ghost eine generelle Policy hat, welche besagt, keine Hänger ans Fully. Sonst vergisst mal jemand dass ans Hinterrad vom Fully nichts drangehängt werden darf (Ghost hat doch ja gesagt) und schraubt da was dran und zieht 150kg und wundert sich, dass es das Rad abreisst.


----------



## chris4711 (20. Juli 2020)

Radluder schrieb:


> ...ich habe bei Ghost nachgefragt...


Ok, dann hab ich das verpeilt. Sorry.
Ich hatte noch im Kopf, dass in den alten TT Anleitungen immer Fullys empfohlen wurden. Hardtails seien aber auch möglich


----------



## loben (9. August 2020)

Dop schrieb:


> Ich bin froh über jeden Hersteller der überhart mal aussagen zu seinen Produkten macht.....
> Sicher wird dir dein Rahmen nicht gleich bei der ersten Fahrt Zerbröseln, dennoch würde ich das nicht gänzlich außer acht lasen was dein Hersteller dir für Auskünfte gegen hat.
> 
> Mule! Mag sein, dass das Fahren mit dem Hänger ein anderes ist wie der erste Augenschein. Diese Hochbeine Gazelle ist nicht mein, da finde ich so was wie ein Aevon mit seinem seeehr viel tiefer sitzenden Schwerpunkt besser gelöst.




Male kannst Du auch tiefer stellen , hat halt 2 Positionen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (14. August 2020)

Jetzt blöde Frage. Wo ist der Einfluss bei einem Fully auf das Federungssystem groesser? 
Bei Anhängepunkt a) Sattelstütze oder b) Hinterachse
Seit wann gehhoeren die Laufraeder zu den gefiederten Massen??? 
Und - Wieso sollte das entscheidend sein? Ist der an zunehmende Lastfall mit Hänger der selbe wie ohne? Wohl mit Nichten.


----------



## gfx (14. August 2020)

concita schrieb:


> Jetzt blöde Frage. Wo ist der Einfluss bei einem Fully auf das Federungssystem groesser?
> Bei Anhängepunkt a) Sattelstütze oder b) Hinterachse
> Seit wann gehhoeren die Laufraeder zu den gefiederten Massen???
> Und - Wieso sollte das entscheidend sein? Ist der an zunehmende Lastfall mit Hänger der selbe wie ohne? Wohl mit Nichten.


Genau: die Laufräder gehören zur ungefederten Masse.

 Wird der Einradanhänger an der Hinterradachse befestigt, erhöht man die ungefederte Masse.

Das Sattelstützenrohr ist mEn dafür gemacht,  um das Gewicht des Fahrers via Sattel aufzunehmen. 

Das  seitliche Wippen des Einradanhängers via Hinterrad Achse wird mEn ein grösseres Drehmoment auf die Lager erzeugen. Ich stelle mir die extremere Situation : stehend Treten und dabei das ganze Fahrrad wippen.

und klar: diese Diskussion bei Zweiradanhänger entfällt.
Sonnigen Gruss

Georges


----------



## concita (15. August 2020)

gfx schrieb:


> Genau: die Laufräder gehören zur ungefederten Masse.
> 
> Wird der Einradanhänger an der Hinterradachse befestigt, erhöht man die ungefederte Masse.
> 
> ...


na die frage ist ja damit nach wie vor offen! der einfluss aufs "fahrwerk" müsste ja bei sattelstützenbefestigung (da an den gefederten massen) deutlich über befestigung an der achse liegen .... möchte ich zumindest meinen.

bzgl. des moments vom hängerschwerpunkt auf die achse: ja schon, nur obs das fett macht / ob das die lager denn stressen würde ???? wohl eher nicht.

ums nicht zu akademisch werden zu lassen. mich würd hänger eher als alternative den wocheinkauf heimzukarren interessieren. dh. irgendwelche fahrwerksperformance des bikes darunter leiden würde ist total schnuppe. geht mehr darum eine verbrennungskraftmaschine zu ersetzen ;-)


----------



## gfx (16. August 2020)

Verbrennungsmachine ersetzen? Dann einfach einen Anhänger nehmen ;-)
Ich hatte den Bob am Stadtrad überladen (Kupplung am Hintrerad): bin fast umgefallen
Mit einem Anhänger an der Sattelstüze befestigt: da gingen 80kg problemlos.

die gefederte Masse des fullies kann hoch sein (Menschen von 40-160kg?). Wenn die Masse der ungefederten Masse zu hoch wird, ist das Einfedern schwer beeinträchtigt: eigentlich bleibt ja der Rahmen still, die Räder Federn ein und aus. Wenn die Räder zu schwer sind, wird der Rahmen unruhiger.

Einfluss auf die Lagee: meine Beobachtung auf meinem damaligen MTB mit Bob-Ibex

viel Spass beim Autoersatz )


----------



## manuelo (29. November 2020)

Ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres auch Besitzer eines Topeak Journey und ärgere mich nur, dass ich mir so Einen nicht schon vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe. Aber egal ...

Ich überlege gerade mir ein Gravel Rad unter anderem auch für längere Touren zuzulegen. Mittlerweile gibt es ja eine üppige Auswahl an CFK Rädern. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit CFK Rahmen und dieser Art von Anhängern? Die Hersteller rufen zwar alle "Nein, bloß nicht" aber das sagen sie auch bei vielen Alu Rädern. Da er direkt an der Hinterachse montiert wird dürften kaum Kräfte auf den Rahmen kommen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das auch bei Schräglage noch der Fall ist.


----------



## Dop (30. November 2020)

Ein Nachteil des von dir bevorzugten Anhängertyps ist, da arbeitet am Hinterbau ein langer Hebel.
So einen Anhänger würde ich nicht an einem sehr leichten Rahmen hängen wollen.
Sicherlich müsste man jeden Rahmen individuell betrachten, nur viele dieser sehr leichten Fahrzeuge sind ja eh schon am Rande des machbaren Konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. November 2020)

manuelo schrieb:


> (...) Ich überlege gerade mir ein Gravel Rad unter anderem auch für längere Touren zuzulegen. Mittlerweile gibt es ja eine üppige Auswahl an CFK Rädern.  (...)


Auf die Gefahr hin dass das genau das ist, was Du nicht hoeren willst: Nimm ein Gravelbike aus Stahl, davon hast Du am meisten. 
Und vorne Carbon Rahmen, hinten Anhaenger dran, das hat so oder so schon was von einem Oxymoron.


----------

